# Qld Xmas Case Swap 2008



## InCider

Xmas Case Swap. :beer: 

December as we all know, is a mad month of in-laws, outlaws, gift swapping and other associated rewards for good deeds done throughout the year. 

And as none of us want to miss any time with the outlaws, for this Xmas swap, so I propose a November Swap. 
Here are some benefits for us :

It will give us all more dates free of Xmas parties, holidays and regular social life clutter so we can be the Brewerhood again. 
Its easy for Xmas in July; lets make it Xmas in November. Live on the edge. 
And it gives Pat time to save for the airfare.
And HTFU. :lol: 

So here is a poll of dates Saturdays in November that we can commit to well in advance.

Take a date. I know you all do. And dont tell me you dont love it. 

PS. Sqyre, its at your house mate. h34r:


----------



## frogman

Starting this early should really allow us to get that post count right up there.

2000+ posts?

FROGMAN....


----------



## sqyre

Hangon, you started this thread. dosen't that mean its at YOUR house...  

I think setting the swap for around mid November is a good way to minimise clashes with other commitments...
I think about a dozen guys couldnt make it due to work parties, family xmas commitments, and not having the spare cash to travel because of the money hungry xmas.

Setting a date 11 months prior? now thats commitment... and probably not a bad idea...
Instead of guys saying "oh, i cant make it to the swap i have my in-laws flying in from woop-woop..."
it will be " Tell your your damn mother to come the week after, thats Swap Night!" etc. etc.

We will see how the vote goes, probably should have wacked in a "leave it in december" option sean..

Sqyre... 

EDIT: P.S. probably should check and see that there isn't any major sporting events on any of those dates.. Grand Final Lawn Bowls could be on and no-one will turn up... 
Otherwise everyone could chip in an extra $50 and i could wack a 50" Plazma upstairs..  :lol: (only Joking)


----------



## troydo

you need a "I dont give a sh!t I'm comin anyway" option


----------



## InCider

Troydo said:


> you need a "I dont give a sh!t I'm comin anyway" option



Anything for a brother!


----------



## Ross

I've voted the 30th as on the 1st November as I'll be hosting a big bash here for my 50th (31st Oct).  
All the Qld Brewerhood are invited & i reckon you'll need a good month to recover. :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## bonj

Woo!


----------



## winkle

Hoo!


----------



## InCider

I might might finally meet the Ten Taps of Nectar that are oft spoke of...


----------



## Ross

InCider said:


> I might might finally meet the Ten Taps of Nectar that are oft spoke of...



Will you be able to make it incider, being your birthday as well? I think there are 4 qld brewers sharing the same day - could be a huge night if we all get together...  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

I am in for what ever is happening :huh: 
Batz


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Ross said:


> I've voted the 30th as on the 1st November as I'll be hosting a big bash here for my 50th (31st Oct).
> All the Qld Brewerhood are invited & i reckon you'll need a good month to recover. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross




Any room for foreigners ??


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> I've voted the 30th as on the 1st November as I'll be hosting a big bash here for my 50th (31st Oct).
> All the Qld Brewerhood are invited & i reckon you'll need a good month to recover. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross



How true, it'll take me at least that long to recover from the Rostoberfest!
Lets just make it the 29th in that case 
Planning a RIS Ross?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Is that old man going to be sitting on his milk crate near the border...... ??? :huh: 

I vote Inciders place, Xmas eve....30 brewers crammed into a tight space watching Incider putting on a goat costume on is going to be worth it...... :lol:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Is that old man going to be sitting on his milk crate near the border...... ??? :huh:
> 
> I vote Inciders place, Xmas eve....30 brewers crammed into a tight space watching Incider putting on a goat costume on is going to be worth it...... :lol:



I'll be wearing the goat outfit for days beforehand... stalking...sniffing...planning...


----------



## altstart

Ill be in this one for F*****G sure definitely.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Oh Ross , shit I don't know how I'm going to get away for a month ....

Will work on attending at least one of these events ...


Cheers


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> Thought i might wake this thread up as i stumbled across it while having a look through the site today..
> Everyone who submitted thier view on the poll show a trend back towards December.
> The last 2 years the swap as been pretty close to the start of the month, 2006 it was the 9th and 2007 it was the 1st.. so i'm thinking we make it easy to remember and plan for by making it traditionally the first week in December...
> This year it will be the *6th of December*...
> 
> any objections? if so you have plenty of time to pospone the wedding...
> 
> Sqyre..



OK, just scribbled it down on the girly calendar


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> OK, just scribbled it down on the girly calendar


I hope by girly, you mean it has girlies on it B)


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> I hope by girly, you mean it has girlies on it B)



OT- "Wimmen of Industry", at least their wearing hard hats


----------



## InCider

I'm in. Apparently my anniversary is not the 5th, but actually the 3rd. :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I dont care...

As long as 

A: Incider puts on THE goat costume

B: I dont have to lick Troydo's head to complete the circle

C: I dont get shot crossing the border... ( the NT border that is... )


My skirt is ironed...I AM GOING TO BE THERE...


----------



## winkle

Hope this isn't started elsewhere

QLD Xmas Case Swap

1.
2. BrownDog -
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison


----------



## NickB

I'm In...


1.
2. BrownDog -
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beery Substance


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> I'm In...
> 
> 
> 1.
> 2. BrownDog -
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7. Batz-beer
> 8.
> 9.
> 10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. NickB - Beery Substance


----------



## bconnery

What happened to November?
I liked the idea as December is generally a pretty crazy month...
Never the less, I'm in...

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog -
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beery Substance


----------



## Ross

Time I was back in....hopefully have time to brew soon.

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog -
3.
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beery Substance 

Cheers Ross


----------



## frogman

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog -
3.
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5.
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Domonsura - ?
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12.
13. NickB - Beery Substance


----------



## Snow

Jeez I'm a sucker, but I'm enjoying the current swap beers so much. Hope the X-mas ones are as good  

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog -
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing 
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5.
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Domonsura - ?
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12.
13. NickB - Beery Substance


----------



## Snow

D'oh! Just realised the BABBs X-mas party is on the same day. How about 29th November? Otherwise, there will be few guys who can't make it.....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Wrenny

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog -
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5.
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Domonsura - ?
8.
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12.
13. NickB - Beery Substance




Bring it on.


----------



## winkle

Snow said:


> D'oh! Just realised the BABBs X-mas party is on the same day. How about 29th November? Otherwise, there will be few guys who can't make it.....
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Eek, I could see that being a problem, no Randall !!  , over to you Sqyre.


----------



## sqyre

Snow said:


> D'oh! Just realised the BABBs X-mas party is on the same day. How about 29th November? Otherwise, there will be few guys who can't make it.....
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Thats ok, the BABB's boys can come too...  

Sqyre...


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> This year it will be the *6th of December*...
> 
> any objections? if so you have plenty of time to pospone the wedding...
> 
> Sqyre..



As above.... Myself & a few others will be absent if on the 6th...Hope we can move it to the 29th November...PLEASE....

cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre




----------



## troydo

29th for me too please


1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog -
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5.
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Domonsura - ?
8.
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance


----------



## Batz

Nice to feel wanted :angry: 

Batz


----------



## browndog

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5.
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz - 
8.Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance 

There ya go Batz, back to your rightful place.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -
8.Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance 

I don't care what day it is. I'm coming! :lol:


----------



## sqyre

hmmmm.... <_< 
so... whats going on at BABB's thats soooo much better than a shed, angry cattledogs and a fat bloke in a hawiian shirt..? :huh: 

(and dont think i haven't noticed the sneaky 29th poll suddenly creeping up..  .)


----------



## Jye

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -
8.Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance 
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
.20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.


----------



## frogman

InCider said:


> 1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
> 2. BrownDog - dunno
> 3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
> 4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
> 5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
> 6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
> 7. Batz -
> 8.Domonsura - ?
> 9. Wrenny - Alt
> 10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
> 11. Troydo - grain juice
> 12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
> 13. NickB - Beery Substance
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> .20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
> 
> I don't care what day it is. I'm coming! :lol:




I'll be there whenever as long as I can find a comfy couch to have a kip on. -_- 

FROGMAN.....


----------



## Jye

Sorry to say it but same goes for me on the date... gotta support the club.


----------



## InCider

frogman said:


> I'll be there whenever as long as I can find a comfy couch to have a kip on. -_-
> 
> FROGMAN.....



I'll be there for the head-licking, wedgies and...manhugs.


----------



## sqyre

Jye said:


> Sorry to say it but same goes for me on the date... gotta support the club.


You cut me deep Jye...  .. *sniff*


----------



## Jye

sqyre said:


> You cut me deep Jye...  .. *sniff*



eh...


----------



## sqyre

3 years!!!! 3 years!!! i have dovoted to you JYE!!! the swaps, the beers, the hawiian shirts....!!!  
and you throw me away like a rancid spent mash...!!!! *sniff*

AND FOR WHAT!!?!?!?!!???? to go out "partying" with your BABB's friends!!!! :angry: 
WWWWAAAAAHHAHHHuhuhhuuhhu...uuuuuuuuuuuuhuhuhuhuhuhuuhu.... *sniff* *sniff*

Well to HELL with you!!! To hell with you ALL!!!!!
errrrrrrrrhuhuhuhuhuhuhhh......... *sniff*

YOU KNOW WHAT?!?!?!....
YOU KNOW WHAT?!?!?! 
When i said your Randall was the BIGGEST i'd seen.... I LIED!!!!!!... THERE!!!! I SAID IT!!! ITS A LITTLE RANDALL !!!!!*sniff*

BASTARD!!!!.... . . . ..


----------



## Jye

sqyre said:


> 3 years!!!! 3 years!!! i have dovoted to you JYE!!! the swaps, the beers, the hawiian shirts....!!!
> and you throw me away like a rancid spent mash...!!!! *sniff*
> 
> AND FOR WHAT!!?!?!?!!???? to go out "partying" with your BABB's friends!!!! :angry:
> WWWWAAAAAHHAHHHuhuhhuuhhu...uuuuuuuuuuuuhuhuhuhuhuhuuhu.... *sniff* *sniff*
> 
> Well to HELL with you!!! To hell with you ALL!!!!!
> errrrrrrrrhuhuhuhuhuhuhhh......... *sniff*
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT?!?!?!....
> YOU KNOW WHAT?!?!?!
> When i said your Randall was the BIGGEST i'd seen.... I LIED!!!!!!... THERE!!!! I SAID IT!!! ITS A LITTLE RANDALL !!!!!*sniff*
> 
> BASTARD!!!!.... . . . ..



eh


----------



## InCider

Jye said:


> Sorry to say it but same goes for me on the date... gotta support the club.




Splitters!


----------



## sqyre

So is the 29th good for everyone else??....  

Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> So is the 29th good for everyone else??....
> 
> Sqyre... :lol:



I'm good for the 29th. And the goats are a bonus! :lol:


----------



## Jye

sqyre said:


> So is the 29th good for everyone else??....
> 
> Sqyre... :lol:



I take it all back... I love you sqyre :wub:


----------



## InCider

Jye said:


> I take it all back... I love you sqyre :wub:




Glad you all made up!


----------



## sqyre

So if anyone has any gripes with the newly proposed date...
Please direct your frustrations towards the BABB's supporters.. :icon_cheers: 

cheers,
Mr "Don't Blame Me" Sqyre.. B)


----------



## clarkey7

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -
8.Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance 
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
.20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.

PS: I be one of them there BABBS attendees too....If your able to change dates to the 29th. Thad'd be swell.  

Thanks Sqyre,

PB


----------



## stillscottish

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance 
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.


----------



## sqyre

Due to the BABB's Xmas meeting "Some How" being organised on my originally decided date of the 6th of December....(hmmmm... conspiracy theory's are emerging.. <_< )
and the fact that probably 75% of the Brewerhood are BABB's Members...
aaand the Poll originally pointed to the following date...
aaaaand i probably shouldn't of just HTFU and decided on a date that early in the year....

*The QLD XMAS CASE SWAP will now be held on the 29th of November....* 

I sincerly appologise to anyone this may have inconvenienced...  
But there is no point holding a QLD case swap if 3 quarters of the Brisbane guys can't attend...

Sqyre...


----------



## bconnery

See, like I said. November  
I'm in, given that I too would have been a no show for the Babbs do...


----------



## Screwtop

Frig, hadn't sighted this thread for ages, just spotted it again and i'm 16th already.

Didn't realise there was a poll so I JUST VOTED FOR 29th, is that ok



stillscottish said:


> 1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
> 2. BrownDog - dunno
> 3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
> 4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
> 5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
> 6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
> 7. Batz -
> 8. Domonsura - ?
> 9. Wrenny - Alt
> 10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
> 11. Troydo - grain juice
> 12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
> 13. NickB - Beery Substance
> 14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
> 15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
> 16. Screwy - beer
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance 
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18.
19.
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
[/quote]


----------



## bonj

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19.
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.


----------



## beersom

Count me in .... it's high time to drag out the little rig.

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -Warm weather so perhaps a Pils
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.


----------



## bconnery

And just like that maybe it is time to consider extending the numbers?
Even allowing for different systems we should be able to handle 22-24 ok.


----------



## mobrien

BUgger - you snooze you loose....

Put me down as a reserve!

Matt

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -Warm weather so perhaps a Pils
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.


Reserve 1 - Mobrien (Matt O'Brien)


----------



## Ross

Easily fixed  24 bottles no problem out of a 19L keg....

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -Warm weather so perhaps a Pils
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22.
23.
24.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

I'll be attending but not swapping as the logistics are just too hard.. Think I can do the prawns though  


Cheers


----------



## sqyre

I think i will sit out the swapping side of things again this year... :huh: 
Too much going on leading up to swap date now its a week earlier and my Long service leave plans have been cancelled due to work commitments..
i was hoping to get a heap of stuff finished on the shed before the swap but i will be lucky to get the other projects completed before then..  

Plus i will probably have at least 6 taps charged on the day..  

Sqyre... 

thats not say Mrs Sqyre wont be in there...  
(better pull your finger out honey..swaps filling up)


----------



## Adamt

I'm sure there'll be plenty of beer leftover at your place sqyre...

...

:lol:


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> I think i will sit out the swapping side of things again this year... :huh:
> Sqyre...




I have really lost interest in swaps of late as well,perhaps I'll just come along for the drunken side of things.

Batz


----------



## Paul H

bconnery said:


> See, like I said. November
> I'm in, given that I too would have been a no show for the Babbs do...



That'd be right!


----------



## bconnery

Maybe I need to rephrase that to make my loyalties clear...

See, like I said. November  
I'm in for the new date, given that I too would have been a no show *because of* the Babbs do...

So, so far I've just realised that means the end of the year will look a little something like this, and this is only so far...

October 23-26 ANHC. SHould be a quietish few days...
November 7 - Style night of some sort
November 20th Babbs final night
November 29th Case Swap
December 6th Baabs Xmas
December 20th Work Xmas Party

Hmmm, a few gaps there


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Maybe I need to rephrase that to make my loyalties clear...
> 
> See, like I said. November
> I'm in for the new date, given that I too would have been a no show *because of* the Babbs do...
> 
> So, so far I've just realised that means the end of the year will look a little something like this, and this is only so far...
> 
> October 23-26 ANHC. SHould be a quietish few days...
> November 7 - Style night of some sort
> November 20th Babbs final night
> November 29th Case Swap
> December 6th Baabs Xmas
> December 20th Work Xmas Party
> 
> Hmmm, a few gaps there



Octoberfest @ the German Club
Rosstoberfest?


----------



## bconnery

See, filling up already. I'd forgotten about Rosstoberfest

October 23-26 ANHC. SHould be a quietish few days...
November 1st - Ross's
November 7 - Style night of some sort
November 20th Babbs final night
November 29th Case Swap
December 6th Baabs Xmas
December 20th Work Xmas Party


----------



## Paul H

bconnery said:


> See, filling up already. I'd forgotten about Rosstoberfest
> 
> October 23-26 ANHC. SHould be a quietish few days...
> November 1st - Ross's
> November 7 - Style night of some sort
> November 20th Babbs final night
> November 29th Case Swap
> December 6th Baabs Xmas
> December 20th Work Xmas Party



Aug 2 Babbs comp presentation night .
Aug 15 Babbs Strong Ale
Sept 20 Oktoberfest

You have a busy time ahead Ben.


----------



## Jye

20th of September QABC.


----------



## Screwtop

beersom said:


> Count me in .... it's high time to drag out the little rig.
> 19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon




Can't wait to try this one Ian, any chance you could include double decaf :lol:


----------



## winkle

Jye said:


> 20th of September QABC.


Your right, bloody double booking :angry: 
Might be have to be Friday night at the German Club this year.
Bet works piss-up is the same day as the swap like last year.
(I really hope the liver makes it to December unassisted :unsure: )


----------



## jayandcath

Ross said:


> Easily fixed  24 bottles no problem out of a 19L keg....
> 
> 1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
> 2. BrownDog - dunno
> 3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
> 4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
> 5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
> 6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
> 7. Batz -Warm weather so perhaps a Pils
> 8. Domonsura - ?
> 9. Wrenny - Alt
> 10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
> 11. Troydo - grain juice
> 12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
> 13. NickB - Beery Substance
> 14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
> 15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
> 16.Srewy - Beer
> 17.Kiwi_Greg
> 18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
> 20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
> 21. Mobrien
> 22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
> 23.
> 24.



Hello to all, I am new to the group and hope if it would be OK if a green-horn is allowed at the xmas drinks???. 
As I haven't been to one of these things before, what is the etiquette???

And a yes for Ross's as well, might as well be in the shit totally.


----------



## bconnery

Of course newbies are welcome! 
Just remember...
a) don't read threads from previous swaps, in case you get scared off 
B) don't listen to or read anything that incider says  
c) The etiquette is...there is no etiquette...
d) Bring beer drink beer. Anything else is secondary...


----------



## MrsSqyre

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -Warm weather so perhaps a Pils
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. Troydo - grain juice
12. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
23. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
24.


*Attending but not in swap



*





I am going to put myself in for the swap, but if need be I will pull out to let someone else in. I will have heaps of my our beer on tap for you guys to try anyway. Also I have added "Attending but not in swap" just so I can keep track of how many people for food (size of pig) etc.

cheers
Renae


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

24..Ducati Boy's Border Dodging Ale


And I dont care what date it is.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

MrsSqyre said:


> I am going to put myself in for the swap, but if need be I will pull out to let someone else in. I will have heaps of my our beer on tap for you guys to try anyway. Also I have added "Attending but not in swap" just so I can keep track of how many people for food (size of pig) etc.
> 
> cheers
> Renae





Fancy you attending your own swap...  

Shall try and get some fresh vegies ready for the salads...


----------



## MrsSqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Shall try and get some fresh vegies ready for the salads...




Thanks Stu!


----------



## Lobsta

oh shit. i didnt make it in time for the swap!. I call super sub!


----------



## winkle

No probs crab-boy,,,,
The Shed is HUGE

(see upto 24+ lobby old son/spewbag)


----------



## frogman

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -Warm weather so perhaps a Pils
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12. Troydo - grain juice 
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
23. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
24.


Attending but not in swap





Edited to stop number swapping TROYDO.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Batz -Warm weather so perhaps a Pils
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12. Troydo - grain juice
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
23. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
24. Lobby - Crustacean Clone.


Attending but not in swap

FNQ Bunyip



Edited to stop number swapping TROYDO.
Covered in glad wrap to stop head licking TROYDO


----------



## InCider

bconnery said:


> Of course newbies are welcome!
> Just remember...
> a) don't read threads from previous swaps, in case you get scared off
> B) don't listen to or read anything that incider says
> c) The etiquette is...there is no etiquette...
> d) Bring beer drink beer. Anything else is secondary...



e) Leave your pride at the door
f) Relax, have fun - you're among fiends

*The Rules of Case Swaps*


*#1 - The first rule of Case Swaps is, you do not talk about the Case Swap.

#2 - The second rule of Case Swaps is, you DO NOT talk about the Case Swap.

#3 - If someone says stop, goes limp, taps out, their night is over.

#4 - Two guys to a man-hug.

#5 - One grope at a time.

#6 - No shirts, no shoes for Khe Sahn.

#7 - Sampling will go on as long as it has to.

#8 - If this is your first night at Case Swap, you have to swap the beers*


----------



## MrsSqyre

*



#6 - No shirts, no shoes for Khe Sahn

Click to expand...



:blink: 

*MrsSqyre


----------



## bonj

Clearing the list up. Seems Duke was skipped, which is why we put the list in the wiki last time. Time to move it there again? link: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=60


1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. 
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12. Troydo - grain juice
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
23. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
24. DucatiBoy - Border Dodging Ale

1st Reserve: Lobby - Crustacean Clone.

Attending but not in swap

FNQ Bunyip


----------



## sqyre

Thanks Bonj, i have been meaning to add it to the Wiki but always seem to get sidetracked..  

As usual i should probably clarify for the people lurking out there that have never been to a QLD CASE SWAP, 
that 
YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE IN THE ACTUAL CASE SWAP TO ATTEND THE MEET.

ANY BREWERS ARE WELCOME TO COME ALONG FOR THE FESTIVITIES... SWAPPING BEERS OR NOT.

Each year i cook a pig on the spit and organise a bumper Breakfast for the following morning. 
There will be a "Entry fee" of around $20-30 per person to cover costs of the pig, breakfast,etc. and this will be finalised closer to the date when numbers are confirmed.

I just wanted to clarify that as Incider's post about "the Rules" could be misleading seeing how the swap numbers have already reached 24.
Put your name down as a "Reserve" if you wish to swap and you will be moved up in order of when you reserved if anyone drops out..(and they always do.)
Same goes if you just want to attend the Festivities only, place your name under the "Attending but not in the swap"

I will chuck this into the Wiki too . . as usual... . .soon..  

Cheers,
Sqyre..


----------



## sqyre

Doesn't seem right leaving poor little "loose elastics Lobsta" hangin in the Reserves.. :huh: 
especially when history has proven that he has near total memory loss after swap party's... :lol: 
so we better make it so he gets to take some beers home with him.

Mrs Sqyre has kindly placed herself back into the Reserves so Lobby can take her spot...

Sqyre...


----------



## Lobsta

aww, i feel so loved! i am gonna have to start training for this swap around about next week. I'm organising an insulin pump to hit me with 3 standard drinks an hour, and ill just have that running 24/7 for a few months. BRING ON THE PIG!!!! (not you sqyre)

Lobby


----------



## Batz

Lobsta said:


> BRING ON THE PIG!!!! (not you sqyre)
> 
> Lobby



:lol: :lol: 


I haven't met this guy yet but he sure is fitting in well.

Batz


----------



## sqyre

You've got to look after the youngins, they are our future after all...
and if Lobsta is anything to go by, we are F*cked....
So if we band together.. possibly we can kill him from alcohol poisoning before he procreates...  

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> So if we band together.. possibly we can kill him from alcohol poisoning before he procreates...
> 
> Sqyre...




Too late. He knocked me up at Winkles. I've missed my second beeriod since the swap and now have a wee lobby fermenting in my bowel.


----------



## frogman

InCider said:


> Too late. He knocked me up at Winkles. I've missed my second beeriod since the swap and now have a wee lobby fermenting in my bowel.




Incider. Just a little over the line.








































_______________________________________________________________________________
Good taste.


----------



## Lobsta

Batz said:


> I haven't met this guy yet but he sure is fitting in well.



Oh, i already have... Just ask Incider how well I "fit in"...



InCider said:


> Too late. He knocked me up at Winkles. I've missed my second beeriod since the swap and now have a wee lobby fermenting in my bowel.


----------



## Batz

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. 
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12. Troydo - grain juice
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
23. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
24. DucatiBoy - Border Dodging Ale

1st Reserve: Lobby - Crustacean Clone.

Attending but not in swap

FNQ Bunyip


----------



## Lobsta

Batz said:


> 1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
> 2. BrownDog - dunno
> 3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
> 4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
> 5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
> 6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
> 7.
> 8. Domonsura - ?
> 9. Wrenny - Alt
> 10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
> 11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
> 12. Troydo - grain juice
> 13. NickB - Beery Substance
> 14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
> 15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
> 16.Srewy - Beer
> 17.Kiwi_Greg
> 18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
> 20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
> 21. Mobrien
> 22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
> 23. Lobby - Crustacean Clone.
> 24. DucatiBoy - Border Dodging Ale
> 
> 1st Reserve: MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
> 
> Attending but not in swap
> 
> FNQ Bunyip


apparently mrs sqyre opted out to let me in (what a nice person). but why is nobody using number 7? if it is available, i'll take that and mrs sqyre can keep 23. 

Lobby


----------



## InCider

Lobsta said:


> i'll take mrs sqyre
> 
> Lobby




Keep your hands to yourself mate. She's spoken for!


----------



## Batz

Lobsta said:


> apparently mrs sqyre opted out to let me in (what a nice person). but why is nobody using number 7? if it is available, i'll take that and mrs sqyre can keep 23.
> 
> Lobby




#7 was me, I am not to sure about the new date for the swap...jump in Lobby

If I can make it and do brew a beer I'll just put mine in for grabs,I don't want a case back.

Batz


----------



## Lobsta

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Lobby - Crustacean Clone.
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12. Troydo - grain juice
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
23. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
24. DucatiBoy - Border Dodging Ale

1st Reserve: 

Attending but not in swap

FNQ Bunyip


----------



## winkle

I think Nevermore is interested in coming at Xmas with his profesh camera equipment like last year.
Better pack some eyeliner and foundation with the swag  
(and fishnets if you're InCider)


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> I think Nevermore is interested in coming at Xmas with his profesh camera equipment like last year.
> Better pack some eyeliner and foundation with the swag
> (and fishnets if you're InCider)



Cool, the official Xmas Case Photographer returns.. :super: 
Love your work Nevermore!
I will pop your name on the attendees list.

Sqyre..  

EDIT: i also have left Mrs Sqyre in the Reserves list as a last resort addin. She will jump in if we have any left over spaces come swap day.(updated the Main List in the "AHB Articles" otherwise know as the Wiki)


----------



## beersom

Screwtop said:


> Can't wait to try this one Ian, any chance you could include double decaf :lol:




I thought the fact that it was double decaf would be obvious :huh:

....but seriously i don't know what to brew


----------



## bconnery

beersom said:


> I thought the fact that it was double decaf would be obvious :huh:
> 
> ....but seriously i don't know what to brew



It's been said to me that the original intention of these events was that you brewed your best beer, a recipe that you thought you did well or was felt was one of your best for whatever reason.
Now regardless of whether that is right or not it might give you a starting point to narrow things down a little...
Something with Rye in it perhaps? *cough cough*


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> It's been said to me that the original intention of these events was that you brewed your best beer, a recipe that you thought you did well or was felt was one of your best for whatever reason.
> Now regardless of whether that is right or not it might give you a starting point to narrow things down a little...
> Something with Rye in it perhaps? *cough cough*



And maybe an E, and S as well?


----------



## beersom

winkle said:


> And maybe an E, and S as well?


 So you want me to brew a Esrye beer ?? :huh:


----------



## winkle

beersom said:


> So you want me to brew a Esrye beer ?? :huh:



How about a Flanders Red?


----------



## Chad

Sqyre, I see there is a vacancy at position 23 on the official page which I would like to fill.


----------



## Batz

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Lobby - Crustacean Clone.
8. Domonsura - ?
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12. Troydo - grain juice
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
23. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
24. DucatiBoy - Border Dodging Ale

1st Reserve: 

Attending but not in swap

FNQ Bunyip 

Batz (work permitting)


--------------------


----------



## domonsura

1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
2. BrownDog - dunno
3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
7. Lobby - Crustacean Clone.
8. Domonsura - 24 cans of XXXX (now all I have to do is make something better than that....)
9. Wrenny - Alt
10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12. Troydo - grain juice
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16.Srewy - Beer
17.Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
23. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
24. DucatiBoy - Border Dodging Ale

1st Reserve:

Attending but not in swap

FNQ Bunyip

Batz (work permitting)


YES. It's true. Your authorities are allowing me a pass across the border.......Adam has been foolhardy enough to sign himself up as a passenger and I feel a roadtrip of EPIC proportions coming on........... B)


----------



## Screwtop

domonsura said:


> YES. It's true. Your authorities are allowing me a pass across the border.......Adam has been foolhardy enough to sign himself up as a passenger and I feel a roadtrip of EPIC proportions coming on........... B)



Shite, the whole of Woodhill will be out for a meet and greet, first person from SA to ever visit Woodhill, might even make the Jimoomba or Beauy Times. Don't worry if you notice em starin, it will only be 'cos your wearin shoes'. :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I can see an Old Man...polishing his milk crate...  


Hope you make it Pete....be good to catch up....


----------



## TidalPete

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I can see an Old Man...polishing his milk crate...



Double bore shotty stu. I line those southerners up with ole Betsy &




they're gone to meet their ancestors  

TP :beer:

Just a little edit to show that I must be mellowing?


----------



## InCider

*I saw your sign at Tweed Heads TP!*


----------



## InCider




----------



## Jye

InCider said:


>



LAWL :lol:


----------



## browndog

InCider said:


>



No f(*^ing way, I DO NOT believe that is our Brucie..............................nice photoshopping Sean.

cheers 

Browndog


----------



## JoeG

Sign me up for this too please gentlemen - I can bring along a keg of whatever's drinking well at the time :icon_drunk: . I'm guessing you have plenty of room to roll out a swag around the shed sqyre?
I'll add my name to the attending but not swapping list.
Cheers


----------



## kram

domonsura said:


> 1. BConnery - Every chance it will be something English
> 2. BrownDog - dunno
> 3. Snow - Something interesting from Radical Brewing
> 4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
> 5. InCider - Blueberry Lager
> 6. Adam - Fehhhhh it's 4 months away...
> 7. Lobby - Crustacean Clone.
> 8. Domonsura - 24 cans of XXXX (now all I have to do is make something better than that....)
> 9. Wrenny - Alt
> 10. Winkle - Rutting Saison
> 11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
> 12. Troydo - grain juice
> 13. NickB - Beery Substance
> 14. Pocket Beers - maybe a Schwarzbier
> 15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
> 16.Srewy - Beer
> 17.Kiwi_Greg
> 18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
> 20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
> 21. Mobrien
> 22. Jayandcath - Not sure????
> 23. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk!
> 24. DucatiBoy - Border Dodging Ale
> 
> 1st Reserve:
> 
> Attending but not in swap
> 
> FNQ Bunyip
> 
> Batz (work permitting)


Chuck me down as a reserve.


----------



## Screwtop

JoeG said:


> Sign me up for this too please gentlemen - I can bring along a keg of whatever's drinking well at the time :icon_drunk: . I'm guessing you have plenty of room to roll out a swag around the shed sqyre?
> I'll add my name to the attending but not swapping list.
> Cheers




Bring a lock for the zipper on ya swag mate :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


>


Now we know the reason why you couldn't bring yourself to sack him as assistant brewer Renae :lol:


----------



## InCider

*Aunty Jack tops up with a cold Fosters after a hard night at the ABC.*


----------



## browndog

InCider said:


> *Aunty Jack tops up with a cold Fosters after a hard night at the ABC.*



I sense some collusion with Mrs Sqyre going on here Sean. Will we see a Tiny Tim look alike shot?


----------



## Screwtop

Ok time for all to fess up on the past


----------



## InCider

Ok, last one (as I might have my Xmas Swap invitation revoke by Sqyre!)

*Sqyre's Bar Concept Shot*
:super:


----------



## jayandcath

Screwtop said:


> Ok time for all to fess up on the past
> 
> View attachment 20720



Thats a flash looking machine screwy, and good to see you were wearing protection.
That jumper could handle a high speed crash easy I reacon.


----------



## Jye

InCider said:


> Ok, last one (as I might have my Xmas Swap invitation revoke by Sqyre!)
> 
> *Sqyre's Bar Concept Shot*
> :super:




Facebook can be a real bitch sometimes :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Jye said:


> Facebook can be a real bitch sometimes :lol:



Yes.....yes it can.... <_< ...

Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

Welcome aboard JoeG,
sorry i missed your post earlier, i was busy cringing at the sight of my old slender self.. h34r: 
i see you have already added yourself to the main list, top stuff. :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

One from my past. Must have been taken on my day release :huh:


----------



## Jye

InCider said:


> View attachment 20741
> 
> 
> One from my past. Must have been taken on my day release :huh:



Thats not funny... you havent changed at all


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> View attachment 20741
> 
> 
> One from my past. Must have been taken on my day release :huh:



Ha ha ha ha Sqyre :lol: 
Incider, looks like the love goat took-out a tooth, mate

(quickly goes and hides all old photos)


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> View attachment 20741
> 
> 
> One from my past. Must have been taken on my day release :huh:



I'm gunna buy me some of them ther' fancy TeeF, gust like you cus'in...


oh how the mighty have fallen (or in this case "how the Purty have got deadset Fugly")
Sqyre..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> View attachment 20741
> 
> 
> One from my past. Must have been taken on my day release :huh:



BIATCH



See you at Xmas, your Cheapness....... :icon_drool2:


----------



## stillscottish

While we're frightening the horses...........






Campbell


----------



## Screwtop

stillscottish said:


> While we're frightening the horses...........
> 
> 
> View attachment 20825
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell



Thats noo how you do jake the Peg :lol:


----------



## trevc

I'm definitely in for this one, and will be bringing some beer to go around.

Cheers


----------



## browndog

Did anyone else see Barbra fooling around with Uncle Doug on Australia's Naughtiest Home Videos tonight? 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> Did anyone else see Barbra fooling around with Uncle Doug on Australia's Naughtiest Home Videos tonight?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Sure Did! What a little hussy! :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

That sure is one talented little lass..


Maybe we should have a talent comp...


Sqyre and barb v Incider


Damn it will be close


Funk that sh1t up... :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

Put me down for a definite on this one Sqyre. Not in swap but will be attending. Will bring beer but I dont have any sheep :blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Goat...?? :lol:


----------



## sqyre

bradsbrew said:


> Put me down for a definite on this one Sqyre. Not in swap but will be attending. Will bring beer but I dont have any sheep :blink:



Done..  

Sqyre..


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> Done..
> 
> Sqyre..




Can't remember, if I've confirmed Brucie, think so. Could you publish "the list" please mate.


----------



## bonj

Hey Screwy, the list is in the wiki here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=60


----------



## Screwtop

Bonj said:


> Hey Screwy, the list is in the wiki here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=60




Thanks Bonj, done


----------



## sqyre

You can also go directly to the "LIST" by clicking anywhere on the Case Swap advert at the bottom of my posts.. :icon_cheers: 
and the link to this thread is also at the bottom of it in tiny writing .

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

As with the last two years, this year is going to be no different. I will again tell Mrs InCider that *'THE SWAP'* is on and we can have our anniversary anytime. In addition to that, if I hear one single derogatory sigh or insinuation that we are a bunch or drunken booze hounds, I will abstain from my high quality servicing and she'll be on the dole. Handouts only. 

Mr InCider, wearing the pants.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> Mr InCider, wearing the pants.




Those frilly little numbers look great on you.... :lol:


----------



## clarkey7

InCider said:


> As with the last two years, this year is going to be no different. I will again tell Mrs InCider that *'THE SWAP'* is on and we can have our anniversary anytime. In addition to that, if I hear one single derogatory sigh or insinuation that we are a bunch or drunken booze hounds, I will abstain from my high quality servicing and she'll be on the dole. Handouts only.
> 
> Mr InCider, wearing the pants.



Incider,

You may need to call in a specialist from the Carlton Mid commercial to assist.  

PB


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> As with the last two years, this year is going to be no different. I will again tell Mrs InCider that *'THE SWAP'* is on and we can have our anniversary anytime. In addition to that, if I hear one single derogatory sigh or insinuation that we are a bunch or drunken booze hounds, I will abstain from my high quality servicing and she'll be on the dole. Handouts only.
> 
> Mr InCider, wearing the pants.


Actually, I'm "celebrating" my anniversary right now. I'm so celebratory that I forgot to actually post this message  Mmmm Meantime IPA....


----------



## sqyre

Guys,
Wrenny can't make it on the day and has bowed out of the swap.

That means there are now 2 free spots in the swap list..
*Bulp* and *Kram* you are next in line so up you go.. :icon_cheers: 

Geezus, we only a little over 2 months away... :unsure: 

Sqyre..


----------



## Batz

If nobody waves their hand for this Bruce I would again be prepared to be part of the swap.
I can see no work getting in the way at this stage  I would prefer my brews to be in glass bottles though,I am afraid that I have a huge dislike of those plastic pet bottles.

Batz


----------



## bonj

I have a huge dislike of shrapnel wounds


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> I have a huge dislike of shrapnel wounds



HTFU! :lol: (from Swap bottles or Wrenny?) h34r:


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> I have a huge dislike of shrapnel wounds




Shrapnel wounds should never occur if you know how to brew.Plastic is for soft drinks not beer.

World polluting trash ! 











Batz


----------



## bonj

I 100% agree with you, but the problem with case swaps is that you're putting your faith in people of various experience. I had a glass bottle from the xmas swap last year go bang in my living room in the middle of the night, so I sure as hell won't be accepting any glass bottles this time. Plastic just makes sense for ease of transport, weight and safety. They are a hell of a lot more durable than glass, which is why we have standardised on them for our swaps. You also won't get sore when you lose all your glass bottles and get plastic ones in return.


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> I 100% agree with you, but the problem with case swaps is that you're putting your faith in people of various experience. I had a glass bottle from the xmas swap last year go bang in my living room in the middle of the night, so I sure as hell won't be accepting any glass bottles this time. Plastic just makes sense for ease of transport, weight and safety. They are a hell of a lot more durable than glass, which is why we have standardised on them for our swaps. You also won't get sore when you lose all your glass bottles and get plastic ones in return.




Too true Bonj...still hate the bastards !

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> If nobody waves their hand for this Bruce I would again be prepared to be part of the swap.
> I can see no work getting in the way at this stage  I would prefer my brews to be in glass bottles though,I am afraid that I have a huge dislike of those plastic pet bottles.
> 
> Batz



Batz, i have moved up kram and Bulp.. if you want to add your name to the reserves list you will be next in line if anyone drops out...  

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Batz, i have moved up kram and Bulp.. if you want to add your name to the reserves list you will be next in line if anyone drops out...
> 
> Sqyre...



nar...leave it how it is,I'll bring a party keg for the night  

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Batz,
How did you get a picture of the floor of my Car??? 

Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## kram

Confirming my spot for the swap. Better get brewing!


----------



## winkle

Crap, time sure flies  - I'd best get into saison production mode pronto!


----------



## Jye

kram said:


> Confirming my spot for the swap. Better get brewing!



And we will be expecting big things after the QABC results :lol:


----------



## InCider

Jye said:


> And we will be expecting big things after the QABC results :lol:



Tooheys and Brigalow kits come on sale tomorrow too :lol:


----------



## trevc

mmmm Brigalow Barley Wine


----------



## kram

Jye said:


> And we will be expecting big things after the QABC results :lol:


ha ha i'll do my best. No idea what to brew yet.


----------



## bconnery

kram said:


> ha ha i'll do my best. No idea what to brew yet.



Well it is summer so a lager would be good. There will be a few pilsners though so perhaps something dark. 
I know, A Schwarzbier


----------



## kram

You might be on to something there!


----------



## hayden

even though im fairly new to the forum i would most deinfatly like to attend. probably not as a swap as my technique needs work. but ill bring beer anyways


----------



## InCider

half-fix said:


> even though im fairly new to the forum i would most deinfatly like to attend. probably not as a swap as my technique needs work. but ill bring beer anyways



Welcome aboard half-fix! 

All the swaps are great - mates and new talking beer and eating the best food. :beer: And there's sheep! :lol: 

See you there.

InCider.


----------



## Batz

half-fix said:


> even though im fairly new to the forum i would most deinfatly like to attend. probably not as a swap as my technique needs work. but ill bring beer anyways




Poor bugger 
I doubt that he's heard about the special Xmas induction ceremony for newbies then?  

Oh ...Welcome half-fix

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Poor bugger
> I doubt that he's heard about the special Xmas induction ceremony for newbies then?
> 
> Oh ...Welcome half-fix
> 
> Batz



I'll get the tar and feathers, footy shorts, cotton buds, dencorub and the seagull. :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> Poor bugger
> I doubt that he's heard about the special Xmas induction ceremony for newbies then?
> 
> Oh ...Welcome half-fix
> 
> Batz



I'm lubeing up the chook as we speak... B) 

Sqyre..


----------



## Adamt

InCider said:


> I'll get the tar and feathers, footy shorts, cotton buds, dencorub and the seagull. :lol:



Jeeeeeeeeeeez you guys are nice, maybe you should introduce the gorilla mask, i.e. superglue and shaved *cough* hair.


****Just a reminder: domonsura and myself are case swap veterans****


----------



## bonj

Okay, Incider's got the early stuff organised and Sqyre is getting the chook ready. So I guess I'll bring the heat gun, BBQ sauce and the foot pump. Anything else we've forgotten?


----------



## InCider

Adamt said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeeez you guys are nice, maybe you should introduce the gorilla mask, i.e. superglue and shaved *cough* hair.
> 
> 
> ****Just a reminder: domonsura and myself are case swap veterans****



I've got the pics :lol:


----------



## Jye

Bonj said:


> Anything else we've forgotten?



Needle nose pliers :huh:


----------



## sqyre

Adamt said:


> ****Just a reminder: domonsura and myself are case swap veterans****



Not in Beaudesert you aint...
ewwwwwweeeee!!! gots sum dem purty city boys a comin.. 
Youse cans meets my brother Daryl, and my other brother Daryl..





Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Not in Beaudesert you aint...



Welcome to Beaudesert!


----------



## InCider

Wives and Girlfriends are made to feel at home too.


----------



## Batz

I'll bing the duct tape and the duck

Batz


----------



## bonj

Jye said:


> Needle nose pliers :huh:


Aww! How could I have forgotten the long nose pliers?


----------



## Adamt

I'll contact Back Yard Brewer and try and get the SA-famed "pink appendage"


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Aww! How could I have forgotten the long nose pliers?


and small stilsons...


----------



## bonj

Adam, are you trying to make BaaBra randy already?

Bugger about the stilsons, I've only got a large pair. Someone else will have to bring them.


----------



## Adamt

Does BaaBra know that domonsura is a kiwi? :wub:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Adamt said:


> Does BaaBra know that domonsura is a kiwi? :wub:




Fortunatly, BaaBra is not racist......



I just found the crowbar. We are definatly going to need that...just not sure if we will need to use the pointy end, or the end that used for ramming... 


Adamt, Wayne...the initiation ceremony is actually mild,(it shouldnt last more than a few hours) its Inciders head licking that i would be most scared of...especially if he puts on his man pants..


----------



## bonj

You do realise though, that one of the newbies will be the Swap BitchTM too. :lol: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> You do realise though, that one of the newbies will be the Swap BitchTM too. :lol: :icon_chickcheers:




I wasn't going to mention that,thought it might scare him off.

Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

SSsshhhhh...you will spoil our suprise...


----------



## Snow

InCider said:


> And there's sheep! :lol:
> 
> See you there.
> 
> InCider.



Ok I am definitely NOT falling asleep on that bench with my legs apart again ! :blink: 

- Snow.


----------



## hayden

hrmm well i guess i should shave myself bebfire hand then? and a fair bit of solvent


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

half-fix said:


> hrmm well i guess i should shave myself bebfire hand then? and a fair bit of solvent




You wont need solvent...... :lol:


----------



## hayden

hrmm fair enough. as long as i have a beer in my hands ill be happy.


----------



## sqyre

Bonj said:


> You do realise though, that one of the newbies will be the Swap BitchTM too. :lol: :icon_chickcheers:



While we are on the subject...
Has anyone heard from Lobsta since the last case swap???
Hangon a minute.. did anyone loosen the ropes before we left? :blink: 

Sqyre.. :lol:


----------



## bonj

Hi all,

just a quick message to pimp the brewerhood mailing list. If you're a qld'er or you're coming to any qld events (watch that bloke at the border with the shotgun), you'll want to be on the list so you don't miss anything. Sign up here: http://bigfathooker.com/mailman/listinfo/b...igfathooker.com


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> (watch that bloke at the border with the shotgun)



Traded in the shottie last month for this little beauty --- Too many wetbacks slipping past whilst I reloaded.






TP :beer:


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> Traded in the shottie last month for this little beauty --- Too many wetbacks slipping past whilst I reloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TP :beer:


rapid fire!

You southerners, may want to slip in via NT. That rocket launcher looks like it means business!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I will be driving Inciders car straight past him....he wont catch me...


----------



## InCider

The 2008 SE Queensland Christmas Case is organised by all of us. It is a Brewerhood sponsored event and is organised by consensus. _You_ make the rules. We do this each year because we like to defile new members, enjoy the good food and mateship while tasting what other brewers are making. It _is_ a competition. We even have prizes for the best label! The idea is that you brew the best beer you can with your current skills and equipment and share them with your fellow brewers. Your fellow brewers will make an effort to give you some feedback unless they are hindered by Jyes double hopback and wont be able to give feedback until their taste buds return. And that could be at the Xmas in July Swap.  

The rules are:

*1*.	Let n be the number of participants. Let B be the number of longnecks of beer you contribute.
*2.* let n = Nurofen and B = Berocca who wants algebra at a swap?
*3.* Bring as many tallies as there are swap participants then add one. Thats how many you bring.
*4.* Bring them in legally acquired milk crate type storage.
*5.* Beers must be swapped early in the afternoon before any initiations. Why? Its just easier.
*6.* Plastic is the currency of the swap bottles. I know its not right to have beer in plastic, but neither is getting 10 stitches when your mates are still having beers.
*7*.	Last man or woman standing has Baa Bra for the night.
*8*.	All beers must be labeled. Use your number! mine is the one with without a number is too hard.
*9.* Bring charcoal tablets. If you need to ask why? Google it.
*10*.	We make beer and long discussion threads. We all want to know what were eating, and whom the new Brewerhood members are like. Feel free to post like its your last day on earth. Hell, post about beer if you want to!
*11*.	If you are going to be a welching, no-good scoundrel and pull out of the swap, do it with as much notice as possible. We all have commitments that stop us getting it all together, so we know it happens.
*12*.	No, you cant offend any of us. HTFU!


----------



## sqyre

A-men :super:


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> *6.* Plastic is the currency of the swap bottles. I know its not right to have beer in plastic, but neither is getting 10 stitches when your mates are still having beers.



Real brewers don't have to\need to use plastic bottles. <_< 
If you feel that you can't trust a brewer's glass bottled beers then don't accept them (they *are* numbered after all).
Do any of the other swaps down south refuse to accept glass?? Just interested.
Stirring the pudding as usual.  

TP :beer:


----------



## bonj

Not this again. :angry: Alright.... anyone in the swap that intends on using glass speak up now. If anyone decides to break the already agreed convention of using plastic, not only will I not accept glass, I will not be contributing to that person's box. Simple as that. We have covered this already and for me it is not negotiable.


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Not this again. :angry: Alright.... anyone in the swap that intends on using glass speak up now. If anyone decides to break the already agreed convention of using plastic, not only will I not accept glass, I will not be contributing to that person's box. Simple as that. We have covered this already and for me it is not negotiable.



That is your right as it is for every individual in the swap to decide Bonj. I am only uttering my thoughts here. I suppose as I am not in the swap I should not be commenting on this & I apologise.
A lot of good brewers do not participate in swaps any more.  Ever wonder why?

TP :beer:


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> I apologise.


Apology accepted.


----------



## sqyre

Bonj said:


> Not this again. :angry: Alright.... anyone in the swap that intends on using glass speak up now. If anyone decides to break the already agreed convention of using plastic, not only will I not accept glass, I will not be contributing to that person's box. Simple as that. We have covered this already and for me it is not negotiable.




DONT make him ANGRY, You wont like him when he's Angry...  



Sqyre...


----------



## Snow

They only reason I am providing plastic is because I provided glass at the first 2 swaps and got bloody plastic in return, never to see my beautiful pick-axe XXXX vintage bottles again  . So now I provide plastic for the swaps. If someone wants to give me their case swap beer in glass bottles, then as long as they're at least 700ml in size, I don't give a rat's arse. I'll just wear gloves and safety glasses when carry or I open them, and I won't store them in my living room :lol: 

Oh, and point number 8 is really important. The logistics of the swap are hard enough on the day without two blokes turning up with un-numbered labels.

Cheers - Snow

ps - you won't get a charcoal tablet within cooee of me for the swap meet - my missus makes me eat enough of them at home without being forced to withold my (in)natural gaseous emissions by you deviants! B)


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> DONT make him ANGRY, You wont like him when he's Angry...
> View attachment 21364
> 
> 
> Sqyre...



Ah, you've seen him after 8pm at the octoberfest then. :lol:


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> DONT make him ANGRY, You wont like him when he's Angry...
> View attachment 21364
> 
> 
> Sqyre...




BONJ BANNER!

Drink Responsibly - No Bonj Drinking! :lol: 
(this will appeal only to Kiwis)


----------



## Snow

"....Mild mannered Bonj Banner, affected by already agreed conventions in a brewing experiment gone wrong, is angered by banjo-picking border patrollers who don't know better.....and the result is not pretty..."


----------



## TidalPete

Snow said:


> "....Mild mannered Bonj Banner, affected by already agreed conventions in a brewing experiment gone wrong, is angered by banjo-picking border patrollers who don't know better.....and the result is not pretty..."



Grrrrr! I'm ready right now.  







VERSUS









TP :beer:


----------



## domonsura

:huh: Houston, we have a problem........

Sorry mate. I don't put my beer in plastic for *anyone* .


----------



## Frank

domonsura said:


> :huh: Houston, we have a problem........
> Sorry mate. I don't put my beer in plastic for *anyone* .


I was planning on donating a couple of Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale, for a taste on the day, via Waynes Private Jet.
But they are already packaged in glass. These were to be consumed on the day. Please let me know if you would prefer these 750ml Coopers glass bottles to stay in SA. (where the bottles are now worth 10 cents on the open market).


----------



## bonj

We're not talking about the samples here, just the actual swap bottles.


----------



## TidalPete

Boston said:


> I was planning on donating a couple of Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale, for a taste on the day, via Waynes Private Jet.
> But they are already packaged in glass. These were to be consumed on the day. Please let me know if you would prefer these 750ml Coopers glass bottles to stay in SA. (where the bottles are now worth 10 cents on the open market).



All tastings in glass are normally held in Sqyre's old thunderbox 200 metres or so down the back with all participants\spectators wearing kelvar vests & headgear. h34r: 

TP :beer:


----------



## domonsura

Maybe we'll have to tie Bonj down and make him drink everything in glass on the day?


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> That is your right as it is for every individual in the swap to decide Bonj. I am only uttering my thoughts here. I suppose as I am not in the swap I should not be commenting on this & I apologise.
> A lot of good brewers do not participate in swaps any more.  Ever wonder why?
> 
> TP :beer:




It was your idea to go plastic in the first place :huh: 

Batz


----------



## Adamt

I hope you're hungry TP, that's a damn big humble pie


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> It was your idea to go plastic ih the first place :huh:
> 
> Batz



I did it so as to conform to Swap "Standards" in one swap at Perry's '07.
Now that I do not compete participate in swaps I have no need to keep plastic bottles. hurrah! :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Screwtop

I don't give a shit, let me know what the democratic decision dictates, plastic or glass, so far it's plastic. Beer drinking life's too short for such crap.


----------



## kram

I have no problems with glass bottles if it's bottled from a keg. I don't mind putting mine in plastic.


----------



## hayden

hrmm well i think ill be bringing a collection of plastic and glass. but not in the swap so it's all good? cool hrmm need to find some tallies though only got stubbies >>


----------



## Screwtop

half-fix said:


> hrmm well i think ill be bringing a collection of plastic and glass. but not in the swap so it's all good? cool hrmm need to find some tallies though only got tubbies >>




Don't think it'll matter what size your bottles are if you're not in the swap mate, won't matter to me anyway :lol:


----------



## hayden

true enough. ill be whorring my brew of course


----------



## trevc

So... how many sheep am I required to bring? Should they be fed sedatives before arrival? Do they need to be healthy?


----------



## NickB

We've got the sheep covered mate..... some of us now have a hankering for the 'chicks'.....ahem...... Only 50 pages from last XMAS to browse fellas..... Who will be this year's swap BITCH...Tiara up for grabs ladies....... .......... .......... 

Some of you swap VIRGINS certainly should be worried. At least bring a drop sheet fellas....can't be messing up the floor of the shed FFS..... At least get InCider to lay under you to catch the Man Dregs...











Muhahahahahahahaha....


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Not this again. :angry: Alright.... anyone in the swap that intends on using glass speak up now. If anyone decides to break the already agreed convention of using plastic, not only will I not accept glass, I will not be contributing to that person's box. Simple as that. We have covered this already and for me it is not negotiable.




Perhaps only in those stainless/aluminum bottles mentioned it another thread Bonj

Hides under the desk :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Well I am a Glass man, and so far I have NEVER had a bottle bomb. I can understand the concern with virgin brewers, but what about those that have brewed for years without issue....

I dont see why I should have to go and buy a box of plastic when I have more than enough Coopers crown seals... :angry: 


Looks like I will have a spare bottle, and one less to take home...

The only issue we had last year was sending a case to Ned, and that was purely understandable, but having said that I had sent cases of glass bottles in the post/courier without any problems...


----------



## browndog

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well I am a Glass man, and so far I have NEVER had a bottle bomb. I can understand the concern with virgin brewers, but what about those that have brewed for years without issue....
> 
> I dont see why I should have to go and buy a box of plastic when I have more than enough Coopers crown seals... :angry:
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have a spare bottle, and one less to take home...
> 
> The only issue we had last year was sending a case to Ned, and that was purely understandable, but having said that I had sent cases of glass bottles in the post/courier without any problems...



Jeez, I don't know why this has suddenly become an issue. It was agreed way back when that because some people were using glass and some were using plastic and the blokes using glass were getting pissed at loosing their glass bottles and getting plastic in return that we would ALL go plastic. What is the issue? HTFU you glass only men. Remember when Pat cut his hand open doing the swap at Sqyres place !! I don't want to see that happen again.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I am not worried about getting a plastic in return, and I do remember some having a whinge about getting plastic...

There is a point to be made that when the bottle's are being sorted that it is easy to drop a bottle, especially due to a few beers and lots of excitement...


I suppose WE are going to have to get this sorted as I can see that there will be some unhappy campers, which is definatly not in the spirit of the swap....

I am happy to go plastic, if we all go plastic, but I dont want to see a situation that people pull out because glass wont be accepted.

Although I am a glass man...I might sit on this and see what the discussion brings, then decide which way to go...


----------



## Adamt

It has been decided that all swap beers will be in plastic.

Baabra doesnt like glass, the smallest prick will make her pop.


----------



## stillscottish

Adamt said:


> Baabra doesnt like glass, the smallest prick will make her pop.



Steps up to the Plate..................














"Well, InCider didn't seem to bother her last time."




TaDaaaaaaaaa!

Campbell


----------



## kevo

Seriously, has anyone heard from Lobsta??

He's been very quiet.

Sheepish?

Incarcerated?


----------



## Adamt

"The pincers you have used to type on this keyboard, are too fat."


----------



## Snow

kevo said:


> Seriously, has anyone heard from Lobsta??
> 
> He's been very quiet.
> 
> Sheepish?
> 
> Incarcerated?


Should be catching up with him at BABBs tomorrow night.

- Snow


----------



## winkle

Lobby could be busy with uni ATM.

Now I've got a bunch of plastic bottles I'm going to use them. :angry:


----------



## kram

Shoot me if required for asking this question, but what IS the problem with plastic bottles? You ferment in plastic right?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

kram said:


> Shoot me if required for asking this question, but what IS the problem with plastic bottles? You ferment in plastic right?




Suppose its a bit like BIAB and No-Chill.....it just dont seem right... h34r:


----------



## kram

What do you ferment in?

I've got no problems putting beer from my plastic fermenter into a plastic bottle.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Ummm Plastic... h34r: 

Please dont start another issue....we already have enough....  


Afterall it is a swap meet, not a wrestling match


----------



## kram

Yeah I know, i'm not trying to start an issue. I am curious as to the thought process behind it.

I'm just keen to drink some beer at the swap!


----------



## hayden

it can affect the taste slightly, that about all i heard. how many new people are going to be at their first swap here?


----------



## bonj

half-fix said:


> it can affect the taste slightly


That's and old wives tale, and total bollocks. Maybe if you drink directly out of them, but surely no-one does that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Going to be a few new ones..

Lucky Sqyre bought a 25lt drum of keg lube and a big box of those vets preg testing gloves... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bonj said:


> That's and old wives tale, and total bollocks. Maybe if you drink directly out of them, but surely no-one does that.



I have only ever drank out of a plastic fermenter on regular occasions....for testing purposes only :lol:


----------



## hayden

ah ok my bad its all i had heard. haven't been at it too long


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> *6.* Plastic is the currency of the swap bottles. I know its not right to have beer in plastic, but neither is getting 10 stitches when your mates are still having beers.




My swap beers will be in plastic, but all the others that I bring will be glass...


----------



## Lobsta

Bonj said:


> You do realise though, that one of the newbies will be the Swap BitchTM too. :lol: :icon_chickcheers:



YAY!!! ITS NOT ME THIS TIME!!! 

im still lurking boys. uni has just been doing worse things to me this semester than incider did after i passed out at the swap. i havent brewed since before the swap   , but with a weeks holiday coming up, im thinking that my swap beer will have to be done... 

I say we ditch both glass and plastic and submit our beers in shoes this year. whos with me!!!

Lobby OUT!

*crawls back under a rock*


----------



## bindi

kram said:


> Shoot me if required for asking this question, but what IS the problem with plastic bottles? You ferment in plastic right?




Most of my beers are fermented in glass after no chill in plastic, just to confuse things. :huh: 
Don't like beer in plastic bottles, anyway I can't make the swap as the date is very wrong for me, as was the July one so it's not an issue, if I was coming to the swap it would be in glass.
Love it or leave it.

:icon_offtopic: 

Any of the Sunny coast locals want a mini swap in glass about that time?


----------



## sqyre

I reckon we piss off the swap all together and everyone has to bring a keg...
You try the beers at the swap, if you like them have some empty bottles on standby with you to take some home to taste again later..

if you dont have kegs bring bottles...
if you dont have bottles bring the fermenter...
who cares... its a meeting of brewing enthusiasts who like to party :icon_chickcheers: 

I believe alot of the old hand brewers who know their brewing dont participate in swaps because (and i dont mean to offend) most beers are from inexperianced brewers and 90% of the beers are "ordinary". Most of mine are "ordinary" (check the bottom of the QABC list :lol: )

BUT, the inexperianced brewers are keen as mustard to get their hands on good brews to find out how things should taste...
So why not make it easy and let those who want to take samples home from the swap can fill up and take them...

And the more experianced brewers still get to try all the experianced and inexperianced brewers beers on the night and take home the "special" ones that capture their fancies...

It saves the older brewers from trying 24 different beers to find 1 maybe 2 "really good ones"
And it also saves the newbies from trying 24 different beers and thinking "sh*t.. which ones are the "to style" ones and which are the... whatever's...

Maybe like a buyers market.... you have samples to try and if you like it, you grab a bottle off the brewer who has a case of take home bottles ready?
if people are worried about loosing bottles, everyone brings empties to trade in exchange..

Its just a thought... but it kinda makes sence...well it does to me.. i think.. <_< what was this thread about again? :unsure: 

Sqyre... 

EDIT: and if you go to the trouble to bring a case of beers to give as samplers.. its pretty much guaranteed its gunna be your Best beer you believe you have ever brewed. 
cause lets face it.. most of us that hate bottling for the swap... well i do...

(sh*t this looks like a PistolPat Post..)


----------



## bindi

What a great idea Sqyre  .

Could strap a keg on the back of the motorbike and not find someone to bring my case down [if was going that is] :lol: 
Now that would draw the boys in blue, Hog with keg.


----------



## InCider

bindi said:


> What a great idea Sqyre
> 
> Could strap a keg on the back of the motorbike and not find someone to bring my case down [if was going that is] :lol:
> Now that would draw the boys in blue, Hog with keg.



I can't believe you started such a petty argument Pete! 

If we go this way TP will have a gripe about the chromium content of the stainless used in the kegs h34r: 

InCider :lol:


----------



## Lobsta

bindi said:


> What a great idea Sqyre .
> 
> Could strap a keg on the back of the motorbike and not find someone to bring my case down [if was going that is] :lol:
> Now that would draw the boys in blue, Hog with keg.



a hog with a keg? you'll be cruising (  )

spare a thought for me trying to strap one to my GPX250...

Lobby

P.S. i think i might have been a bit generic with my shoe suggestion before; some brewers might be a bit peeved to give away a high heel and get back a 25 year old jogger. and imagine if a steel cap was over primed!! :blink: so i say we put our beer into dunlop volleys. their cheap, plentiful in supply and that way incider has a choice of shoes to wear to his next formal outing.  

Lobby


----------



## Batz

bindi said:


> if I was coming to the swap it would be in glass.
> Love it or leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the Sunny coast locals want a mini swap in glass about that time?




Love it!
And we would not care a tinkers cuss if someone rejected one either !  

And yes I'll be in a Sunny Glass Swap Bob. (Good things come in glass)

Man this get them going :super: 

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Love it!
> And we would not care a tinkers cuss if someone rejected one either !
> 
> And yes I'll be in a Sunny Glass Swap Bob. (Good things come in glass)
> 
> Man this get them going :super:
> 
> Batz



I'm in too. But no cordial from me. 

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop

Well ok then Kegs it is, but let's decide now what type of keg, cos I don't want any more arguments over the type of container. I for one will only swap kegs with brewers who have Cornies, no Firestone's or Spartanbergs thanks, oh and none of those lids with the lever type relief valve :angry:


----------



## jayandcath

Sqyre, I reacon that your on the money. Bring a keg, eat, drink and talk shit.
I'm new to this wonderful world of AG brewing and I love the opportunity to get together and meet the brewhood and drink their wears, and maybe remember tips the next day.
And hey if you like the beer get the recipe and make the bastard yourself.  
And I'm keen for the Sunny coast get together, maybe a Barby.

Jay


----------



## jayandcath

Screwtop said:


> Well ok then Kegs it is, but let's decide now what type of keg, cos I don't want any more arguments over the type of container. I for one will only swap kegs with brewers who have Cornies, no Firestone's or Spartanbergs thanks, oh and none of those lids with the lever type relief valve :angry:



Woof


----------



## Screwtop

jayandcath said:


> Woof



:lol: :lol: That cheeky InCider will get a bloody woof if he's not carefull.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> :lol: :lol: That cheeky InCider will get a bloody woof if he's not carefull.



I'm no pussy  

Who let the dogs out? :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## InCider

Late nite at the let n = B Xmas Swap


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

As Sqyre has a 2 storey shed, we can have the Glass men downstairs, and the Plastic men upstairs, with a locked electrified gate on the stairs....


----------



## kram

Ducatiboy stu said:


> we can have the Glass men downstairs, and the Plastic men upstairs,


Are the plastic fellas upstairs so when the bottle bombs fire off they hit their targets? haha


----------



## browndog

Here is an idea, how about we leave the swap to how it has been in the past and ignore the shit stiring. It would be a real shame to see it ruined by a couple of people. 

woof


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> As Sqyre has a 2 storey shed, we can have the Glass men downstairs, and the Plastic men upstairs, with a locked electrified gate on the stairs....




That does it! If we're bottling now then it's glass for me, have a son who drinks like a plastic flower, not gonna be known as a "plastic man" :angry:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

browndog said:


> Here is an idea, how about we leave the swap to how it has been in the past and ignore the shit stiring. It would be a real shame to see it ruined by a couple of people.
> 
> woof



+1


----------



## jayandcath

I wonder if the cheese makers forum has to deal with these kinds of situations.

I'm not sittin' next to that blue makin barstard.........  

Time you guys got some Viagra eye drops an good hard look at yourselves

Jay


----------



## winkle

Kegs hey, ball lock or pin?????
I don't want none of them firestone shitty things either


----------



## bindi

This is not serious stuff,or is it? We make beer WE/I/ME like, end of story [or it just me? <_< ].
Keep the posts coming here, can't stop laughing.........No,Stop it I am getting a cramp :lol: .

:icon_offtopic: 

Jay, you in the Sunny Coast "glass swap"?  P$ssing myself laughing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Ouch..I stumped my toe...


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ouch..I stumped my toe...




Put ya shoes back on we're not usin em any more it's back to bottles, - "I think" :lol:


----------



## winkle

Ok, I think I'm on top of it now...
the case swap is PET Bottles,
the rest for drinking purposes are kegs or glass bottles or crocks or sheeps bladders.
the kava circle will be in the goat enclosure, and the nude wrestling in the creek bed next to the bundy drinkers.
Mead drinkers will have to go out by the standing stones, and cider samplers will help lubricate the pig.


----------



## trevc

The kava clogged my mill


----------



## sqyre

What the CaseSwap world needs is Glass bottle externally coated in a durable plastic coating so that in the event of a dropage or a detonation all the glass is contained within....
and maybe we could end this tragic war once and for all...  

The early egyptians had the same idea and made this similar device but wrapped it in steel...


But they all decided it was much more fun to make big triangles out of stones....
so the idea was lost forever...

Untill i found it again on Ebay.... :unsure: 

Sqyre... :huh:


----------



## InCider

PET bottles are fine - some Coke, some Fanta and some Coopers. :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Well I have decided to bring my beer in a bucket, and then everyone can bring there own container, (glass/plastic/steel/ceramic) and I will use a ladel to fill the vessel.

The bucket will be enamaled steel so as not to offend either party.


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well I have decided to bring my beer in a bucket, and then everyone can bring there own container, (glass/plastic/steel/ceramic) and I will use a ladel to fill the vessel.
> 
> The bucket will be enamaled steel so as not to offend either party.




How ya gonna get the bucket all the way up here without spillin it, you'll have to walk. Be knucking fackered by the time you get to Beauy mate.


----------



## InCider

I'm bringing mine in my back pocket or maybe shoved down the front...


----------



## Batz

bindi said:


> This is not serious stuff,or is it? We make beer WE/I/ME like, end of story [or it just me?
> Keep the posts coming here, can't stop laughing.........No,Stop it I am getting a cramp :lol: .
> 
> Jay, you in the Sunny Coast "glass swap"?  P$ssing myself laughing.




You have to admit it's been a hoot,and we have had some good bites !




So glass it is then? :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## jayandcath

bindi said:


> This is not serious stuff,or is it? We make beer WE/I/ME like, end of story [or it just me? <_< ].
> Keep the posts coming here, can't stop laughing.........No,Stop it I am getting a cramp :lol: .
> 
> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Jay, you in the Sunny Coast "glass swap"?  P$ssing myself laughing.



Yes mate I'll be keen for a session, maybe we need to start a new thread.
I need to get the brew rig running, quick smart.

Jay


----------



## Fents

sqyre said:


> What the CaseSwap world needs is Glass bottle externally coated in a durable plastic coating so that in the event of a dropage or a detonation all the glass is contained within....
> and maybe we could end this tragic war once and for all...
> 
> The early egyptians had the same idea and made this similar device but wrapped it in steel...
> View attachment 21382
> 
> But they all decided it was much more fun to make big triangles out of stones....
> so the idea was lost forever...
> 
> Untill i found it again on Ebay.... :unsure:
> 
> Sqyre... :huh:



let me tell you its no fun at after a massive night taking someone to a hospital because they tried to fit 5 whipped cream bulbs in one of those exact things and the glass shatters into a billion fragments in the poor guys legs. They only ever take 4 max


----------



## Snow

sqyre said:


> I reckon we piss off the swap all together and everyone has to bring a keg...
> You try the beers at the swap, if you like them have some empty bottles on standby with you to take some home to taste again later..
> 
> if you dont have kegs bring bottles...
> if you dont have bottles bring the fermenter...
> who cares... its a meeting of brewing enthusiasts who like to party :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I believe alot of the old hand brewers who know their brewing dont participate in swaps because (and i dont mean to offend) most beers are from inexperianced brewers and 90% of the beers are "ordinary". Most of mine are "ordinary" (check the bottom of the QABC list )
> 
> BUT, the inexperianced brewers are keen as mustard to get their hands on good brews to find out how things should taste...
> So why not make it easy and let those who want to take samples home from the swap can fill up and take them...
> 
> And the more experianced brewers still get to try all the experianced and inexperianced brewers beers on the night and take home the "special" ones that capture their fancies...
> 
> It saves the older brewers from trying 24 different beers to find 1 maybe 2 "really good ones"
> And it also saves the newbies from trying 24 different beers and thinking "sh*t.. which ones are the "to style" ones and which are the... whatever's...
> 
> Maybe like a buyers market.... you have samples to try and if you like it, you grab a bottle off the brewer who has a case of take home bottles ready?
> if people are worried about loosing bottles, everyone brings empties to trade in exchange..
> 
> Its just a thought... but it kinda makes sence...well it does to me.. i think.. what was this thread about again? :unsure:
> 
> Sqyre...
> 
> EDIT: and if you go to the trouble to bring a case of beers to give as samplers.. its pretty much guaranteed its gunna be your Best beer you believe you have ever brewed.
> cause lets face it.. most of us that hate bottling for the swap... well i do...
> 
> (sh*t this looks like a PistolPat Post..)



I know what you're saying Sqyre, and this was the case a few years ago, which is why I didn't participate last year. But...... I have to admit the quality of the July swap really surprised me. There was really only 2 beers in the swap that I would not have been happy with if I had brewed (no, I won't say who's they were...). So I am happy to be in the swap for the x-mas case this year, whether it be in glass, plastic or footwear. 

h34r: flame suit on...... maybe we should just do a whole keg swap....? Beats bottling...doesn't break.....same materials (if they're all ball lock cornies)...takes up less space.

Cheers - Snow

<edit> just noticed this discussion has been resolved.... that'll teach me for not checking what page of posts I am responding to! :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Screwtop said:


> How ya gonna get the bucket all the way up here without spillin it, you'll have to walk. Be knucking fackered by the time you get to Beauy mate.



Just going to cover the top in glad wrap and a lacky band :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just going to cover the top in glad wrap and a lacky band :icon_cheers:



No need to go to the expense of glad wrap - use an old t-shirt. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jayandcath

InCider said:


> No need to go to the expense of glad wrap - use an old t-shirt. :icon_cheers:



I reacon you blokes are just showin off with ya flash plastic tableware, just bring it in the fermenter.
It's plastic and fairly breakage resistant
It has a lid and spillages will be kept to a minumum
It has a tap for easy dispencing
Incider and Bulp can show us how its done  

Jay


----------



## bulp

Nah i don't drink out of fermenters anymore i have progressed to boil kettles cut out the middleman i say let my guts do all the fermenting . :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

jayandcath said:


> I reacon you blokes are just showin off with ya flash plastic tableware, just bring it in the fermenter.
> It's plastic and fairly breakage resistant
> It has a lid and spillages will be kept to a minumum
> It has a tap for easy dispencing
> Incider and Bulp can show us how its done
> 
> Jay



No chill
No carb
No temp control
No glass


----------



## bulp

InCider said:


> No chill
> No carb
> No temp control
> No glass



No ferment


----------



## trevc

> i say let my guts do all the fermenting


Sculling a good 1L starter around mash-in time really helps.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> No chill
> No carb
> No temp control
> No glass




You could be onto something there....


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You could be onto something there....


barking up the wrong tree!


----------



## Lobsta

guys, quick, we've dropped out of the latest 15 threads... somebody do something... umm... arr... NO PIG ON A SPIT!!! ITS OFFENSIVE TO JEWS AND HELEN CLARKE!

Phew, that was a close one...

Lobby


----------



## trevc

I hope the spit isn't made out of that Alzheimer's-causing Aluminium.


----------



## Lobsta

trevc said:


> I hope the spit isn't made out of that Alzheimer's-causing Aluminium.



mate, i think that if Alzheimers is all the brain damage that results from one of the QLD case swaps then that will be a good thing...

of course, some of us have a headstart in that regard...

 

Luv ya Incider

Lobby


----------



## sqyre

trevc said:


> I hope the spit isn't made out of that Alzheimer's-causing Aluminium.



:unsure:


----------



## InCider

Lobsta said:


> Luv ya Incider
> 
> Lobby



You're right Lobby it's your turn to do the lovin' this time!


----------



## staggalee

InCider said:


> You're right Lobby it's your turn to do the lovin' this time!


by the look of your avatar, you`re packed and waiting :lol: 

staggalee.


----------



## winkle

staggalee said:


> by the look of your avatar, you`re packed and waiting :lol:
> 
> staggalee.



The only person I know who volunteers for a cavity search at airports


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

When it gets dark....its hard to pick the difference between Incider and BaaBra..



Just hope them newbies get the right one...


----------



## bonj

there's a wrong one?


----------



## staggalee

Whether that`s true or not, spose an apology`s in order- not a word on this thread all day, bar one.
I never meant to KO the thread with just one punch  
Sorry. :unsure: 

staggalee.


----------



## staggalee

staggalee said:


> Whether that`s true or not, spose an apology`s in order- not a word on this thread all day, bar one.
> I never meant to KO the thread with just one punch
> Sorry. :unsure:
> 
> staggalee.


Oh hang on, it`s ok- there`s a couple of them posting as I spoke.
So, I`m not sorry after all. :lol: 

staggalee.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bonj said:


> there's a wrong one?



Ssshhhh....you let the secret out... :angry:


----------



## winkle

staggalee said:


> Whether that`s true or not, spose an apology`s in order- not a word on this thread all day, bar one.
> I never meant to KO the thread with just one punch
> Sorry. :unsure:
> 
> staggalee.



Just how do you offend someone on this thread?
Dis the pig and bring vegan "food"? :lol:


----------



## bonj

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ssshhhh....you let the secret out... :angry:


I keep doing that :angry: :angry:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> When it gets dark....its hard to pick the difference between Incider and BaaBra..



Less wool up top.


----------



## Lobsta

InCider said:


> Less wool up top.



and more wool down the bottom


----------



## trevc

Roughly how many litres do those cheap inflatable kiddie pools hold? If everyone brews/buys a calculated share of the cheapest possible beer, we can fill the pool and use it as a beer spa. FIRST BEER SPA OF ANY CASE SWAP. 

Anyone in?


----------



## InCider

trevc said:


> Roughly how many litres do those cheap inflatable kiddie pools hold? If everyone brews/buys a calculated share of the cheapest possible beer, we can fill the pool and use it as a beer spa. FIRST BEER SPA OF ANY CASE SWAP.
> 
> Anyone in?



I'm in! We can wash ourselves and use hops as pot pourri :lol: 

Bring your own bubbles.

InCider.


----------



## winkle

If we did that on the Sunday, there'd be no problem force carbonating it :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> If we did that on the Sunday, there'd be no problem force carbonating it :lol:



As long as no one followed through --- then we'd be self saucing brewers :lol:


----------



## bonj

Screwtop said:


> As long as no one followed through --- then we'd be self saucing brewers :lol:


Or brewers on the sauce :lol:


----------



## winkle

Hmmmmm, brown ale


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Hmmmmm, brown ale



bar stool.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Floaties.........anyone ?????


----------



## hayden

just no backwash ok, never know where you've all bean


----------



## winkle

At the risk of bringing this on topic (sorry), My first Saison of the season is looking good and you lot will be getting version 2 or 3 which are following in quick succession (and getting stronger & spicer), I'll decide on the keg closer to the day. Not long now B)

Edit: I posted this just for you Incider


----------



## NickB

I just need to a ) decide what to brew and b ) bloody well brew it. Got a run of Lagers going in the ferm fridge atm, so maybe one of those, if not a nice hoppy ale I'd imagine!

Winkle - sure they'll be great whichever is chosen!!! Looking forward to it!

Any yeah, not long to go - a little over 8 weeks peoples!

Cheers


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> At the risk of bringing this on topic (sorry), My first Saison of the season is looking good and you lot will be getting version 2 or 3 which are following in quick succession (and getting stronger & spicer), I'll decide on the keg closer to the day. Not long now B)
> 
> Edit: I posted this just for you Incider



Thanks Winkle - make sure you've got a tallie of your 'Hangover Helper' mild for me OK? :icon_cheers:


----------



## kram

If I can find a damn screwdriver that fits in my new fridgemate i'll get brewing real soon for this. Probably a dark lager...


----------



## Ross

kram said:


> If I can find a damn screwdriver that fits in my new fridgemate i'll get brewing real soon for this. Probably a dark lager...



Fantastic  :icon_chickcheers: 

Ross


----------



## NickB

kram said:


> If I can find a damn screwdriver that fits in my new fridgemate i'll get brewing real soon for this. Probably a dark lager...



Ahh so you bought the last one you bugger. Went to order online and none left! Damn you...Sabotage I tells ya!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

So let me get this right..

We brew a really good beer, and swap it with other brewers that have brewed a really good beer..





This sounds like fun... :icon_cheers: 



The last 3 times I went to Sqyres...I ended up with a cocky's cage mouth and 24 beers of mixed origin ....



But, I am one of the lucky ones that didnt end up with "BaarBra mouth" :icon_drunk:


----------



## kram

NickB said:


> Ahh so you bought the last one you bugger. Went to order online and none left! Damn you...Sabotage I tells ya!


Haha nah I bought it ages ago off Ross for my chest freezer kegerator but never got around to hooking it up (I hadn't brewed for a month or two til last weekend). Now I have no cold kegs <_< as the other fridgemate is back on the fermenting fridge.


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The last 3 times I went to Sqyres...I ended up with a cocky's cage mouth and 24 beers of mixed origin ....




It's a state of origin thing, cockys get the shit beers, plus some other nocturnal special treatment once they're in an alcoholic deep sleep. Otherwise they're not allowed across the border, it's kind of a state sport. We love havin you here Stu :icon_drool2:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Screwtop said:


> It's a state of origin thing, cockys get the shit beers, plus some other nocturnal special treatment once they're in an alcoholic deep sleep. Otherwise they're not allowed across the border, it's kind of a state sport. We love havin you hear Stu :icon_drool2:




Mmmm.....Cane Toad mouth.....


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmmm.....Cane Toad mouth.....




Cockroach Bum!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Screwy.... I think we are both going to have to get drunk and watch the boys become children ...


----------



## Screwtop

You could bring a stump and redeem yourself :lol: maybe even receive honorary QLD citizenship for a whole 24hrs and ensure a safe return across the border. Just don't wear blue, couldn't be responsible for your safety.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Screwy.... I think we are both going to have to get drunk and watch the boys become children ...



Yep, as usual, takes a couple of sober old hands to take care of em :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Have stump...will travel....but I wear black....cant be seen at night....and sexy girls like black...


----------



## bulp

Unfortunately blokes due to family circumstances am pulling out of the swap, dates just haven't worked out for me and am making the move to beautiful sunny and warm Victoria <_< F..king spewin to say the least, was looking forward to drunkedly swaying and stumbling around pretending to know anything about beer and putting stretcher beds together. Oh yeah and HTFU Sean. 

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

bulp said:


> Unfortunately blokes due to family circumstances am pulling out of the swap, dates just haven't worked out for me and am making the move to beautiful sunny and warm Victoria <_< F..king spewin to say the least, was looking forward to drunkedly swaying and stumbling around pretending to know anything about beer and putting stretcher beds together. Oh yeah and HTFU Sean.
> 
> Cheers




That right there is A BUGGER

Pitty mate you fit right in here.


----------



## jayandcath

Screwtop said:


> That right there is A BUGGER
> 
> Pitty mate you fit right in here.



Well apart from being married to his sister and the sombrero.

Gotta say I'll miss ya hombrey, but as a bloke who looks for the good in situations. Now we have somewhere to stay in Victoria.

Jay


----------



## Lobsta

has everybody started practicing for the swap's festivities yet?



Lobby  :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Well....

Apart from the lack of bagpipes, it looks like a stolen home vid from last years swap...

It was only a matter of time before the QLD swap party made it to you tube..


And to think them Adelaide boys are free and fancy... :lol:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And to think them Adelaide boys are free and fancy... :lol:



They're not free, remember how we had to pay to get Domonsura and Adam flown in? But they're purdy! :wub:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> They're not free, remember how we had to pay to get Domonsura and Adam flown in? But they're purdy! :wub:




I was going to use the word Sexy.....


----------



## Adamt

Flown in? Nice.

When are our flights? They better be first class!


Purdy Adelaide boyz:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Welcome to Sqyre Air

Have a nice flight


----------



## clarkey7

Lobsta said:


> has everybody started practicing for the swap's festivities yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby  :lol:



Henceforth Incider shall be known as Kiki... h34r: 

PB


----------



## Lobsta

Pocket Beers said:


> Henceforth Incider shall be known as Kiki... h34r:
> 
> PB


+1
:lol: 
Incider, you'll always be my Kiki


----------



## winkle

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Welcome to Sqyre Air
> 
> Have a nice flight
> 
> View attachment 21629



We should really level the goat paddock before using it as an airstrip next time B)


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> We should really level the goat paddock before using it as an airstrip next time B)


Or at the very least take the goats out of the paddock...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> Or at the very least take the goats out of the paddock...




Yes..they sure are stubborn


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes..they sure are stubborn



You wanna see stubborn? check out my old Mate Kujo the Goat.
View attachment Kujo_tells_off_max.WMV


Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> You wanna see stubborn? check out my old Mate Kujo the Goat.
> View attachment 21641
> 
> 
> Sqyre..



Hahaha! Hilarious!

I'll always be your Kiki Lobby - :lol:


----------



## sqyre

I was having a beer up in the shed yesterday just dreaming about all the kegs of lovely beers that will be at the swap..
There will be a few guys that have thier "miracle box's" or "keg esky's"..
but there is also a heap that dont who would probably like to bring a keg but couldnt be bothered with the hassle of finding an esky that fits kegs, mounting taps, gas, etc. 

When a "cunning plan" popped into my head...
Turns out my semi-completed fermentation box/esky/fridge.... . thing can hold about 15 kegs. . .
If i knock up a simple wooden collar for the top and drill some holes everyone can throw thier kegs in and we can fill it up with ice.. B) 
Just need to bring a fridge mount tap, or hang a picnic tap out of the hole...

I'm sure a few blokes will have some spare taps and disconnects floating around somewhere.. 
i think i have 3 or 4 old twist handle taps somewhere just a bit short on disconnects...and a few gas manifolds would be handy...

I will have it here anyway... just let me know if anyone is interested...and we will work it out.. :icon_cheers: 






Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> I was having a beer up in the shed yesterday just dreaming about all the kegs of lovely beers that will be at the swap..
> There will be a few guys that have thier "miracle box's" or "keg esky's"..
> but there is also a heap that dont who would probably like to bring a keg but couldnt be bothered with the hassle of finding an esky that fits kegs, mounting taps, gas, etc.
> 
> When a "cunning plan" popped into my head...
> Turns out my semi-completed fermentation box/esky/fridge.... . thing can hold about 15 kegs. . .
> If i knock up a simple wooden collar for the top and drill some holes everyone can throw thier kegs in and we can fill it up with ice.. B)
> Just need to bring a fridge mount tap, or hang a picnic tap out of the hole...
> 
> I'm sure a few blokes will have some spare taps and disconnects floating around somewhere..
> i think i have 3 or 4 old twist handle taps somewhere just a bit short on disconnects...and a few gas manifolds would be handy...
> 
> I will have it here anyway... just let me know if anyone is interested...and we will work it out.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 21716
> View attachment 21717
> 
> 
> 
> Sqyre...



Cool :super: , but I'll probably just bring my dalek.


----------



## Adamt

Sounds like a good excuse to drag one of the old bladders up to QLD! I'll bring one of those plastic dongers to hang over the lip! 

Hope it doesn't get too warm on the trip up there... ehh


----------



## InCider

I love you Sqyre. I really do man. That's awesome! :wub:


----------



## Lobsta

i might consider bringing a keg too. if i can be bothered to brew something... 

on another note, is someone available to give me a man-lift to and from the swap? after the July swap, i have concluded that it takes about 48-72 hours for me to sober up. i live in Big-Penis-Ville (otherwise known as Carindale), and would be ready any time on the saturday. 

anyone but incider... last time i got into a car with him... well...





Lobby


----------



## jayandcath

sqyre said:


> I was having a beer up in the shed yesterday just dreaming about all the kegs of lovely beers that will be at the swap..
> There will be a few guys that have thier "miracle box's" or "keg esky's"..
> but there is also a heap that dont who would probably like to bring a keg but couldnt be bothered with the hassle of finding an esky that fits kegs, mounting taps, gas, etc.
> 
> When a "cunning plan" popped into my head...
> Turns out my semi-completed fermentation box/esky/fridge.... . thing can hold about 15 kegs. . .
> If i knock up a simple wooden collar for the top and drill some holes everyone can throw thier kegs in and we can fill it up with ice.. B)
> Just need to bring a fridge mount tap, or hang a picnic tap out of the hole...
> 
> I'm sure a few blokes will have some spare taps and disconnects floating around somewhere..
> i think i have 3 or 4 old twist handle taps somewhere just a bit short on disconnects...and a few gas manifolds would be handy...
> 
> I will have it here anyway... just let me know if anyone is interested...and we will work it out.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 21716
> View attachment 21717
> 
> 
> 
> Sqyre...



Sqyre, I love your work!!!!
But, Where/How are you going to get the ice from????
I've got a big arse esky as well (off a trawler and holds about 8 kegs) and the cheapest way to buy ice for that bad boy is bulk. If we all were willing to chip in a few bucks I would be happy to organize a trip to the ice work before coming up to your place.
Will need to give the ice works a call of course, let me know what you think.
I also have or can get my hands on 2 x two tap miracle boxes if you want them.

Jay


----------



## sqyre

jayandcath said:


> Sqyre, I love your work!!!!
> But, Where/How are you going to get the ice from????
> I've got a big arse esky as well (off a trawler and holds about 8 kegs) and the cheapest way to buy ice for that bad boy is bulk. If we all were willing to chip in a few bucks I would be happy to organize a trip to the ice work before coming up to your place.
> Will need to give the ice works a call of course, let me know what you think.
> I also have or can get my hands on 2 x two tap miracle boxes if you want them.
> 
> Jay



I will just grab 8-12 bags of ice from woolies...
depending how much we will need.. All good... :icon_cheers: 
The will have a partion i can put in to make the area smaller if needed..
If you can keep your kegs cold in transit we shouldn't have any issues..

Its only when Incider rocks up with a 38 degree steaming half fermented Bastard Ale, still in the fermenter thats been left in the back seat in the sun the whole trip from north woop-woop and he wants chill it down to "serving temp"...is when we will have a problem.  

Sqyre..


----------



## kram

Far out, I'm gonna have to pull out. Sorry guys. Was looking forward to this then the X-mas work party invitation just got dropped on my desk, 29th November. F$%@!


----------



## troydo

hmmmmm as i expected.....


----------



## kram

I raised a few heads when I blurted out "******* HELL" after seeing the date on the invitation.


----------



## Jye

You just dont want to share your beer now that your QLD champion


----------



## Katherine

Are work Christmas Parties compulsory???


----------



## kram

The worst part about it is the only beer provided last year was VB and some other light beer on tap. This is at Tattersalls!

What time does the swap start on Saturday?


----------



## Jye

We usually start converging on The Shed mid morning but the beers are not swapped until most beers have arrived, about mid arvo.


----------



## kram

Hmm, in that case I'm back in the case swap and will be the only sober guy there  so I can head back in the arvo.


----------



## winkle

Last year my work went to the Plough Inn, VB and Gold and (after a workers revolt) stubbies of Coopers.
I went to Sqyres  , I win.


----------



## jlm

We generally have our work xmas party at tattersall's too kram (my boss is probably the only member who is a tradie), personally I'd go the swap...... The food's great but man they need to work on their beer selection, last time I think I managed to get a Bitburger, or you can get an ice cold goldie in a chilled pewter mug :icon_vomit: . Serious.
Anyway I'm gonna put myself down as an attendee, will probably bring a keg of whatever's palatable in the fridge.

Oh and Lobby, I'm just up the road at Mansfield, sorry, MANsfield so you can grab a lift with me if you want.


----------



## InCider

I have binned the work Xmas parties the last two years and they are lavish affairs - but, you can't beat the Brewerhood camaraderie, Mr & Mrs Sqyres hospitality :beer: and the cute roast piggy! And then there's the beer!

And then there is a goat and Baa Bra!


----------



## sqyre

Just a little teaser...














Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

And then there is....








Sqyre...


----------



## bonj

Ahh yes, the obligatory drunken rendition of Khe Sanh.


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Ahh yes, the obligatory drunken rendition of Khe Sanh.



And you'll have to email out your excellent 'Khe Sanh' rules before the swap so everyone complies Bonj! 

InCider.

(I have a 'hair helicopter' exception!) :lol:


----------



## bonj

I'm working on the revised rules, which will incorporate all the agreed upon revisions to the first set. Stay tuned!

If you're not on the brewerhood list, you don't want to miss this, so PM my your email address and I'll add you.


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> I'm working on the revised rules, which will incorporate all the agreed upon revisions to the first set. Stay tuned!
> 
> If you're not on the brewerhood list, you don't want to miss this, so PM my your email address and I'll add you.




Are you going to include penalties for 'last _train_ out of Sydney' and '_I was_ long pay packets lean' etc?


----------



## sqyre

Batz has joined the swap list.... :super: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Batz has joined the swap list.... :super:
> 
> Sqyre...




A wheatie in glass.


----------



## sqyre

I dont want to Panic anyone but as of this Saturday it will be only *6 weeks* to Case Swap... :blink: 

Sqyre... :unsure:


----------



## kram

Brewing this weekend (hopefully)


----------



## drsmurto

Wayne asked me to contribute a few bottles of my 'finest' to give you QLDers a taste of some SA beer. 

I was a tad reluctant at first as i suspected they wouldnt actually make it to the swap........ tis a long thirsty drive after all.

Will be giving him the last 2 bottles of the batch of Golden Ale that scored 46/50 in ANAWBS for you lot to share and send back any comments you may have. Judges comments are all well and good but feedback from your peers is priceless IMO.

Enjoy!  

DrSmurto


----------



## winkle

"Rootin Saison" is bleching merrily out of the airlock this morning. Bring it on.


----------



## hayden

um (insert cool beer name here) is finished brewing as of tody will begin bottling. will attempt to make a couple more this week.


----------



## browndog

Doing the swap beer (Tripel) and a keg of the AIPA that got 1st in the QABC for over the bar this weekend.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle

Might have to bring a fruit beer, probably acerola since blueberrys are freakin expensive and I can't find any rosellas <_<


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> Might have to bring a fruit beer, probably acerola since blueberrys are freakin expensive and I can't find any rosellas <_<


Put out some birdseed... 

I was seriously considering dropping out as between the ANHC and various November stuff I was thinking that a swap beer was going to be hard to fit in. I really don't like bottling anymore...But it looks like I will have some time to throw down something and I have generously decided to forgo a saison or belgian something,which was the plan, for my own consumption purposes to brew something for the swap. 

I think I'll hit you with another version of the sour orange..

I'm planning on another pilsner too, my first without NZ hops, well, without much NZ hops, which may or may not be around for consumption on the day. 
I'll be bringing mini kegs of whatever is on tap at the time.


----------



## NickB

Shyte.... need to brew my beer! Need to decide what it's gonna be first! All going to plan I'll have a keg of either NS Lager or a RauchBier to bring along... I'm thinking an APA is the go due to the time till the swap. And with plans to attend Oktoberfest this Sat, I'm not sure if I'll be brewing this week at all!

Aaarrgh!!!

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

bconnery said:


> Put out some birdseed...
> 
> I was seriously considering dropping out as between the ANHC and various November stuff I was thinking that a swap beer was going to be hard to fit in. I really don't like bottling anymore...But it looks like I will have some time to throw down something and I have generously decided to forgo a saison or belgian something,which was the plan, for my own consumption purposes to brew something for the swap.




*HTFU*


----------



## winkle

Bugger - I'll only be there for the swap, my mates 60th b'day is on that night (talk about inconsiderate) but I'll hang around for a few hours - probably drinking mild (could be far worse) 
Somebody else will have to slam dance with Sqyre this time.


----------



## Snow

Just put down my swap beer last night. It's a version of Asher's Green Tea Rice Lager. First time I've done it all-grain, so I'm hoping it will be nice for you guys. Using the Swiss Lager yeast, it should be well lagered before the swap  

Sqyre, I'll be bringing at least 1 keg with a brumby tap if you can fit it in your MAN-esky. If there's no room, I can bring a temprite instead - just let me know.

Cheers - Snow.

ps - here's a gratuitous piggie shot.....


----------



## hayden

as this wold be my first swap/meeting it'd be great if i could get there but currently don't have any wheels, and my jetpack seems to be on the fritz. if i could sneak a lift of some one that would be really great can chip in for fuel etc.. wouldn't want me not to be there miss out on all the hazing fun  

p.s. i live on the north side of brisbane (everton park)


----------



## Snow

QUOTE (sqyre @ Oct 10 2008, 07:17 PM) 
Batz has joined the swap list.... 

Sqyre... 


Batz said:


> A wheatie in glass.



So does that make it 25 in the swap now?

- Snow


----------



## sqyre

Snow said:


> Sqyre, I'll be bringing at least 1 keg with a brumby tap if you can fit it in your MAN-esky. If there's no room, I can bring a temprite instead - just let me know.
> Cheers - Snow.



I'm sure we can sqeeze you in the man-esky..
Hurry guys!!! only room for 14 more kegs!!!!  

Sqyre..  

EDIT: its still 24 Snow.. a couple dropped out..


----------



## sqyre

DrSmurto said:


> Wayne asked me to contribute a few bottles of my 'finest' to give you QLDers a taste of some SA beer.
> 
> I was a tad reluctant at first as i suspected they wouldnt actually make it to the swap........ tis a long thirsty drive after all.
> 
> Will be giving him the last 2 bottles of the batch of Golden Ale that scored 46/50 in ANAWBS for you lot to share and send back any comments you may have. Judges comments are all well and good but feedback from your peers is priceless IMO.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> DrSmurto



Thanks Mate, look forward to sampling it on the night!!! :chug: 
If it makes it that is... :blink: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz

Holy snapping hop flowers !

To have this ready in time (off to fix your stinky power stations for a while) I may have to bottle what I have ready to keg....know what I mean?

You guys like a Scottish or a Far Kin Ale (Aussie Ale)


Batz


----------



## kram

Is the Far Kin your house ale? I'd be keen on that!


----------



## clarkey7

sqyre said:


> I'm sure we can sqeeze you in the man-esky..
> Hurry guys!!! only room for 14 more kegs!!!!
> 
> Sqyre..
> 
> EDIT: its still 24 Snow.. a couple dropped out..



I'll have a keg for the man esky too, but will be able to use the upgraded version of my temprite/miracle box by then if needs be.......

Swap beer , Holy Schizer may have to change from dark lager to dark ale and brew this weekend. Kram's doin the Schwarzbier anyway  

PB


----------



## Batz

kram said:


> Is the Far Kin your house ale? I'd be keen on that!




It is but it does change a little,not a lot,just a bit here and there.

Batz


----------



## Snow

Go the Far-Kin ale!! :chug: 

- Snow


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> Go the Far-Kin ale!! :chug:
> 
> - Snow




Far Kin it is !

batz


----------



## troydo

i dont think i will be able to do a swap beers guys, at least not one worth of feeding you... just running oyut of time.. and i will be away for a month over xmas so all the beers that need to be drank fresh will sit there and have to wait..

i will still be coming along and i'll bring a keg or 2 and a broncoo tap


----------



## bconnery

Put down the swap beer last night. Fermenting away nicely now. 
Going to be a very beery last 3 months of the year I think. 
Conference, camping, case swaps, christmas parties. 
Awesome.


----------



## Batz

Bottled the Bat Beer this morning....in PETs Bonj :lol: 

What a PITA bottling is !

So my brew will be ready to drink,and so should everyone else's,none of this drink in one month B.S. You've all known about the swap since the 5th Jan.

Batz


----------



## clarkey7

Batz said:


> So my brew will be ready to drink,and so should everyone else's,none of this drink in one month B.S. You've all known about the swap since the 5th Jan.
> 
> Batz


Oh Crap :unsure:


----------



## Batz

Pocket Beers said:


> Oh Crap :unsure:




There's one for re-induction :lol: 

Batz


----------



## browndog

Jeez, I only just brewed mine this morning, a Tripel (came in 5th and got an individual score of 42 in the QABC) and the AIPA that got 1st. At this stage I don't know what to bottle and what to put over the bar. Any preferences?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## kram

Mine will be drinkable before Xmas, it is a Xmas case swap after all.


----------



## Batz

kram said:


> Mine will be drinkable before Xmas, it is a Xmas case swap after all.


----------



## kram

Don't even know what day i'm brewing yet!


----------



## Batz

kram said:


> Don't even know what day i'm brewing yet!




You need some structure in your life,I know when I am brewing...don't know when I am working :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## kram

I need more rice hulls in my life


----------



## bconnery

browndog said:


> Jeez, I only just brewed mine this morning, a Tripel (came in 5th and got an individual score of 42 in the QABC) and the AIPA that got 1st. At this stage I don't know what to bottle and what to put over the bar. Any preferences?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



For no particular reason I vote for the Tripel in the bottle. 
Actually maybe just so I can be sure to enjoy it in a proper glass


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

WTF


We have to brew our own beer for the swap... :unsure: 


I was just going to grab a case of VB longnecks at the Woodhill bottl'o on the way h34r:


----------



## browndog

bconnery said:


> For no particular reason I vote for the Tripel in the bottle.
> Actually maybe just so I can be sure to enjoy it in a proper glass



Done ! Tripel goes in the bottle. AIPA behind the bar.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I was just going to grab a case of VB longnecks at the Woodhill bottl'o on the way h34r:



Get the lightstruck ones that have been sitting on the palette in the sun.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> Get the lightstruck ones that have been sitting on the palette in the sun.




Shall do..

And if they have any Melbourne Bitter, I will get some of that to...


Warm of course, cause it will be cheaper...


----------



## domonsura

Well, not looking good for me now, the ute's just received a bad bill of health (ie: the kind you don't try and drive 4000km) and taking the calais would be a thousand dollar plus round trip just for the fuel........  not gonna get that past the missus in a million years, so it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make it. Try again next year... Hopefully I'll have a new ute by then...... <_<

Sorry guys, I know you were looking forward to having your own kiwi to pick on :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Come on Dom ,, $145 up on a direct flight on friday morning and $169 back on the monday direct , no haveing too drive and I'm sure someone can pick you up... would be cheeper than fuel one way anyway... 

Cheers


----------



## winkle

Bottling tomorrow, I hope its as good as the one we were drinking hot on Saturday.


----------



## Lobsta

i claim exemption from batz' call for all beers to be drinkable on swap day! uni student here, getting worse treatment from my assignments here than my undies did from sqyre at the July swap. it will be in a bottle (hopefully) and i GUESS you could drink it... 

Lobby


----------



## kram

Took the morning off work to brew the swap beer, better go smoothly or i'll be off for the whole day!


----------



## Lobsta

kram said:


> Took the morning off work to brew the swap beer, better go smoothly or i'll be off for the whole day!


 ^ = Famous last words


----------



## winkle

Ah hah, found some "fairly cheep" canned blueberries @ Coles so you lot might get to sample my Bluewit in the arvo before I take it to poison people at a 60th birthday.


----------



## kram

Lobsta said:


> ^ = Famous last words


All went smoothly! Just got to check efficiency as I had an extra 2l at the end.


----------



## winkle

The "Rootin' Saison" is finally bottled & lids are numbered - should be around 6.8% ABV after secondary fermentation. Quite light smooth and fruity at the moment. Now I just have to complete the graphic graphics for the lable and its all done. B) 
Better get cracking NickB


----------



## NickB

LOL Winkle, I've already brewed mine. Should be in the fermenter over the next couple of days, the a week with the dry hops in. Should be ready to drink I reckon!

Cheers


----------



## InCider

I just had a call from our Authorised Representative PistolPatch in WA.

And his last beer had 160gms of Galaxy, therefore ruling him out of the WA Xmas Case Swap. :lol: 
So what does this mean for The Brewerhood? We are being graced with a visit from the longest poster in the history of the internet!  

So lock up your daughters, kegs & keyboards and be ready for Tropical Cyclone Pistol Patch! :super: 

InCider.


----------



## kram

Ah man, I'm gonna miss out on all the action by just visiting in the arvo


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> So what does this mean for The Brewerhood? We are being graced with a visit from the longest poster in the history of the internet!



I can neither confirm nor deny this. :huh: 
I shall consult with the Minister for Inter-State Affairs as soon as she wakes up... . ("Affairs"  .)

Sqyre..


----------



## sqyre

domonsura said:


> Well, not looking good for me now, the ute's just received a bad bill of health (ie: the kind you don't try and drive 4000km) and taking the calais would be a thousand dollar plus round trip just for the fuel........ not gonna get that past the missus in a million years, so it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make it. Try again next year... Hopefully I'll have a new ute by then......
> 
> Sorry guys, I know you were looking forward to having your own kiwi to pick on



And whats your story?... HTFU Dom. Just pay the man and get the ciggarette lighter fixed!! :angry: 
Oh well, maybe next year hey?... :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre..


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny this. :huh:
> 
> 
> Sqyre..




I've heard this rumored in the last few hours as well ... 

would be good too see the old bugger again , lol .. B) 

Cheers


----------



## sqyre

kram said:


> Ah man, I'm gonna miss out on all the action by just visiting in the arvo



Kram, 
vehicles have been know to "mysteriously" breakdown at the xmas case swaps... :unsure: 
Just ask Ducatiboy Stu... His car broke down at an xmas swap after stopping in for an hour to say "HI!"...
He ended up having to stay the night..
Must have been dodgy wiring, cause it started up fine in the morning...

Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> Kram,
> vehicles have been know to "mysteriously" breakdown at the xmas case swaps... :unsure:
> Just ask Ducatiboy Stu... His car broke down at an xmas swap after stopping in for an hour to say "HI!"...
> He ended up having to stay the night..
> Must have been dodgy wiring, cause it started up fine in the morning...
> 
> Sqyre...




Yeah...for some reason it happened just after Ross handed me my 3rd beer..... h34r:


----------



## InCider

I've woken up with some dodgy wiring there too. That's why I'm going back! (and to see my kids again) :lol:


----------



## Lobsta

i thought i woke up with some dodgy wiring at the July swap. turns out it was just my undies all the way up my crack


----------



## InCider

Wear and underwire bra at Xmas to really conduct the love! :lol:


----------



## Lobsta

dont wear a condom at christmas to really transmit the love!


----------



## InCider

I always rub iodophor on my fermenter!


----------



## Lobsta

is that what your calling it now? dont do that too much or you will go blind and grow hands on your palms


----------



## InCider

Lobsta said:


> is that what your calling it now? dont do that too much or you will go blind and grow hands on your palms



Well I don't want to go down the path you've gone Lobby so I'll stop :lol:


----------



## Katherine

> So what does this mean for The Brewerhood? We are being graced with a visit from the longest poster in the history of the internet!
> 
> So lock up your daughters, kegs & keyboards and be ready for Tropical Cyclone Pistol Patch! :super:



He is only doing this to make me jealous! Lock up your daughter.... more like lock up your neighbours!


----------



## InCider

Katie said:


> He is only doing this to make me jealous! Lock up your daughter.... more like lock up your neighbours!



Only if they're married! :lol:


----------



## trevc

Word spreads fast around the brewmunity hey? Poor Pat. So close.


----------



## InCider

trevc said:


> Word spreads fast around the brewmunity hey? Poor Pat. So close.



Snatching defeat from the lips jaws of victory! :lol: 

Baa Bra will keep herself pure for you Pat!


----------



## trevc

Being Canadian born, I think it's only appropriate that we find a friend for BaaBra. A beaver, perhaps?


----------



## InCider

A beaver is a great idea. There isn't much of that at the swap for the Baa Bras!

Or maybe a Salmon?


----------



## sqyre

We have made contact with Pat...
he says he wants to attend but if he does, he has a list of "special requirements"...

1. He is only to be refered to "Mr Pistol sir."
2. his beer is to be served in a Solid Gold Stein with the words "BAIB KING" in large Diamond encrusted letters across the front. 
3. 5000 Brown M&M's
4. Exclusive rights to 2nd go at Baabra
5. to be fanned constantly by ladies with dreadlocks who look alot like Zizzle but with slightly larger breasts,
6. Incider's sister's phone number....
7. a laminated pocket sized picture of Incider wearing that wig and dress...
8. wants to be the one to make the "ding ding ding" noise when we all do the "fork in the garbage disposal" part of the "YES" dance...
9. all Permant Markers are banned,
10. all converstions must contain a minimum of 500 words per statement.. 
11. and lastly his photo taken in front of Ross's Bar.

Upon agreeing to the above terms he said he will think about it...

Sqyre.


----------



## InCider

ROFL :lol:


----------



## trevc

> TO: [email protected]
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Do you guys stock any inflatable beavers?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Trevor


----------



## InCider

*Look out Baa Bra!* :lol:


----------



## trevc

A rabid beaver with... warts? never good!


----------



## InCider

trevc said:


> A rabid beaver with... warts? never good!



'worts' (IPA: /wɝts/) :lol:


----------



## Adamt

Only one thing worse than having your face gnawed and clawed...

Genital warts!

Not that I'd know :unsure:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> We have made contact with Pat...
> he says he wants to attend but if he does, he has a list of "special requirements"...
> 
> 
> 4. Exclusive rights to 2nd go at Baabra
> 
> 
> Sqyre.




We could have a fight on our hands....

Best be getting the plastic sheets and keg lube out...


----------



## trevc

Once my keg spear gets stuck in, it's a lot of work to get out


----------



## sqyre

Genital warts?... Dont tell me about genital warts...
I remember back when i was a young lad in my prime...(Sean kindly posted pics...you prick)

Anyway, I woke up one morning and my willy looked like a piece of Pink Cauliflower....
Well, off to the clinic.... they used a freeze ray on it and gave me a nasty case of wobbly legs.. 

Last time i ever go near Inciders sister....

Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

Where did everyone go?  

Weird... :huh: same thing happens when i mention my worts at parties...

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

*The Queensland Brewerhood
'Worts and all'​*


----------



## Adamt

The Queensland Brewerhood
"Shingles, Dubbels and Tripels"


----------



## winkle

Wort are you going on about?? :huh: 

Hmm, giant inflatable beavers with genital warts - I think I'll stick with the pink elephants for now. Hey Stompy, gimme another of them imperial tripple-saisons.


----------



## clarkey7

Mashing in my Swap beer.

Decided on an Aussie Dark Ale in the end. I have been re-making this one trying to perfect it (for you guys of course  ). We all know how hard it is to stay focused and make the same beer more than once.. Bl$$dy All Grain.

Anyway should be ready by the swap......

PB B)


----------



## bconnery

Pocket Beers said:


> Mashing in my Swap beer.
> 
> Decided on an Aussie Dark Ale in the end. I have been re-making this one trying to perfect it (for you guys of course  ). We all know how hard it is to stay focused and make the same beer more than once.. Bl$dy All Grain.
> 
> Anyway should be ready by the swap......
> 
> PB B)


I hope after the conference you learnt your lesson and only changed one thing from the last time...


----------



## bonj

And that would be the water chemistry right Dave?


----------



## clarkey7

bconnery said:


> I hope after the conference you learnt your lesson and only changed one thing from the last time...


Yes, just one of the grains only.  



Bonj said:


> And that would be the water chemistry right Dave?


No.....  

I must admit though, I have spent all morning playing with Nomograms and Brisbane water reports.
I also ordered all the brewing salts for next time to run a head to head comparison of Salts v 5.2 on the exact recipe.

PB


----------



## bonj

oh cool. Where did you order the salts from?


----------



## clarkey7

Bonj said:


> oh cool. Where did you order the salts from?


From the Imperial sponsor of the ANHC of course. Grain and Grape.

Just my little bit to support them...what a conference. :beerbang: 

They also had all of them available online.

PB


----------



## bonj

Awesome. I'll check it out. Might be a good way to use my $20 discount voucher.

Rocking conference! :super:


----------



## kram

Pocket Beers said:


> Yes, just one of the grains only.
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> I must admit though, I have spent all morning playing with Nomograms and Brisbane water reports.
> I also ordered all the brewing salts for next time to run a head to head comparison of Salts v 5.2 on the exact recipe.
> 
> PB


You've uncovered my secrets


----------



## clarkey7

kram said:


> You've uncovered my secrets


The proof will be in the drinking. :chug:


----------



## kram

Looking forward to it.


----------



## AndySmith

Well it seems now we will have the haves (those who went to ANHC) and the have nots!!!


----------



## sqyre

This Saturday will be 4 Weeks to Case Swap!!!! :icon_chickcheers: 

We have also been in contact with Pat and unfortunatly after seriously looking into it , He cant make it this time..  
(Apparently due to the fact that Him and Sean couldn't reach an agreement on who gets to be Kiki.....  )
So he said he will do his best for next year... (yer sure..)

Sqyre..


----------



## Screwtop

Bugger, bugger, case swap beer no good, got pissed with Clean Brewer after the brewday and between the fog and the grog pitched the wrong yeast the morning after. Rebrewing Friday.

Pity Pat can't make it, is he suffering from relative humidity?

InCider, have you booked a tree, only so many to go around at Woodhill :lol:


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> InCider, have you booked a tree, only so many to go around at Woodhill :lol:



This year I've booked a tree AND a goat! :lol: And after some of the cider I'm bringing, it'll look like there's a forest in front of you - all of the trees will be moving!

Shame you can't come (to the swap) PP - there's going to be a heap of married ladies there and even some betrothed sheep. I'll take lots of pics to make you insanely jealous so you'll come to the Xmas in July Swap! :beer: 

InCider.


----------



## InCider

From PP!  It's some times hard to find a moderator to 'ok' your post when you need something posted! 

[codebox]Screwy* got it right with the relative thingo. I had written up an itinerary and everything. I rang my niece though and she is in Sydney at Swap time - oh no!!! If I'm flying all the way there, I really have to see my niece and also great niece. Bugger!



Next year I reckon Dom, AdamT, myself and maybe a few other inter-staters should get their act together.



Thanks heaps to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for your kindest help and offers - so close, even had my credit card out. I also had a rather large sackful of goodies for Mrs Sqyre that I was really looking forward to giving to her. These are the same sackful of goodies that I was about to gleefully give to another married woman two weeks ago until our friendly, frantic and frenzied exchange was rather rudley interrupted by an apparently concerned (obviously just jealous) neighbour 



I'm really dissapointed at not being able to justify the trip. I'm really disspointed that I won't get to be silly with my old mates and meet some new ones. I'm really disspointed that my sackful of goodies will now just have to be, literally, handed out.



But, most of all, I am really disspointed in the Qld Swap post count...



WTF? The post count is less than 500!!!! There are only 4 weeks to get it up to 1000. Who had the bright idea of organising things and putting the list in the Wikki? Correcting the list was good for about 300 posts for a start. Shame on you (that was you Brucey, wasn't it?)



Someone ought to scramble the Wikki article and then we could spend a few hundred posts putting it back together.



Or maybe we could start a new list to replace the Swap one? A post pledge list? i.e. I pledge to post x number of posts before the Swap. Yep, that should do it. Here's an example of how the list could start...



I, the under-signed, pledge to make the following amount of frivolous or informative posts before midnight of Swap Day...



Name: posts (specialty area)



PistolPatch: [via Katie cos he can't find a mod] 50 posts (non-sensical, long satirical diatribe.)

InCider: 100 posts (stretching the boundaries of taste, frivolity and comprehension.)

Sqyre: 100 posts (poltically incorrect / occassional attempts at organisation which are usually ignored.)

Batz: 50 posts (working out whether he will be in Swap or not, advocator of glass.)

Browndog: 35 posts (posts that mirror the opposite of his true Swap persona / number of posts will accelerate towards Swap day.)

Ross: 20 posts (please do not draw the following on my head.)

Jye: 20 posts (I am so going to randall you at the swap / PP is a hop pussy.)

TidalPete: 35 posts (border security / reasons for green beer / trying to set boundaries which are always ignored!)



The above are just what popped into my head. There are so many more that should be added (and I will add) if you guys choose to perpetuate the list. 



Keeping the Swap love alive from the West,

Pat

XOXOOOOOWTF! (This line for Mrs Sqyre only!)



* Screwy, might get that phone beer in soon now that daylight wasting time has kicked in here Left you blank on the above list as, like many others, specialty area was too hard for me to frivolously and quickly define.[/codebox]


----------



## InCider

*That codebox didn't work the way I wanted it to! So here is PP's post again!*

"Screwy* got it right with the relative thingo. I had written up an itinerary and everything. I rang my niece though and she is in Sydney at Swap time - oh no!!! If I'm flying all the way there, I really have to see my niece and also great niece. Bugger!

Next year I reckon Dom, AdamT, myself and maybe a few other inter-staters should get their act together.

Thanks heaps to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for your kindest help and offers - so close, even had my credit card out. I also had a rather large sackful of goodies for Mrs Sqyre that I was really looking forward to giving to her. These are the same sackful of goodies that I was about to gleefully give to another married woman two weeks ago until our friendly, frantic and frenzied exchange was rather rudley interrupted by an apparently concerned (obviously just jealous) neighbour 

I'm really dissapointed at not being able to justify the trip. I'm really disspointed that I won't get to be silly with my old mates and meet some new ones. I'm really disspointed that my sackful of goodies will now just have to be, literally, handed out.

But, most of all, I am really disspointed in the Qld Swap post count...

WTF? The post count is less than 500!!!! There are only 4 weeks to get it up to 1000. Who had the bright idea of organising things and putting the list in the Wikki? Correcting the list was good for about 300 posts for a start. Shame on you (that was you Brucey, wasn't it?)

Someone ought to scramble the Wikki article and then we could spend a few hundred posts putting it back together.

Or maybe we could start a new list to replace the Swap one? A post pledge list? i.e. I pledge to post x number of posts before the Swap. Yep, that should do it. Here's an example of how the list could start...

I, the under-signed, pledge to make the following amount of frivolous or informative posts before midnight of Swap Day...

Name: posts (specialty area)

PistolPatch: [via Katie cos he can't find a mod] 50 posts (non-sensical, long satirical diatribe.)
InCider: 100 posts (stretching the boundaries of taste, frivolity and comprehension.)
Sqyre: 100 posts (poltically incorrect / occassional attempts at organisation which are usually ignored.)
Batz: 50 posts (working out whether he will be in Swap or not, advocator of glass.)
Browndog: 35 posts (posts that mirror the opposite of his true Swap persona / number of posts will accelerate towards Swap day.)
Ross: 20 posts (please do not draw the following on my head.)
Jye: 20 posts (I am so going to randall you at the swap / PP is a hop pussy.)
TidalPete: 35 posts (border security / reasons for green beer / trying to set boundaries which are always ignored!)

The above are just what popped into my head. There are so many more that should be added (and I will add) if you guys choose to perpetuate the list. 

Keeping the Swap love alive from the West,
Pat
XOXOOOOOWTF! (This line for Mrs Sqyre only!)

* Screwy, might get that phone beer in soon now that daylight wasting time has kicked in here Left you blank on the above list as, like many others, specialty area was too hard for me to frivolously and quickly define.'


----------



## winkle

So Mr Pat, we don't meet again  .

I'm still trying to be at two places at once on Swap Day, something will be worked out soon. I'm currently unpopular at home, apparently a yeast slurry in a PET bottle exploded in the drinks fridge this morning and forced the door open - may have to work back tonight :unsure:


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> * Screwy, might get that phone beer in soon now that daylight wasting time has kicked in here Left you blank on the above list as, like many others, specialty area was too hard for me to frivolously and quickly define.'




Good one Pat. Thanks or should I say Woof :lol: Sean.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Good one Pat. Thanks or should I say Woof :lol: Sean.



There view is good from the Tucker Box at Gundagai  

We've really been pounding these dog jokes. :lol: what a wag!


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> There view is good from the Tucker Box at Gundagai
> 
> We've really been pounding these dog jokes. :lol: what a wag!



You're a Jollie Collie tonight a real Growlcho Marx :lol:


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> You're a Jollie Collie tonight a real Growlcho Marx :lol:



I'm a Jollie Collie with a big, fat Staffie! :lol: Cock the leg!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

This thread has gone to the dogs...


----------



## InCider

it's all gone to Shih Tzu.


----------



## sqyre

4 weeks tommorow boys... :icon_chickcheers: 
Its getting around that time that we will need to confirm numbers...
As i have to workout what food we need, decide the size of pig and order it, and grab all the general bits and pieces we require for the event...

So if everyone can sound off on the list as "definate", "unsure" or " Bugger, I cant make it."
I would appreciate it... :icon_cheers: 
Once thats done, i can work out $$$ and what it will cost each of us.. and we can haggle from there..

Menu is pretty much same as the last 2 years... i think it worked.. why screw with it..?

I can already smell the crackling...

Sqyre...  

Just a quick reminder....


----------



## InCider

I'm a definite bugger.


----------



## bonj

He said bugger, not buggerer!

Not only am I sounding off, I'm smelling off too! I'm a definite :super:


----------



## sqyre

ALSO... Presently the MAIN LIST..Looks like this..

Case Swapper's:
1. BConnery - Belgian Sour Orange Ale
2. Browndog - Zizzle's Shirley Temple Ale
3. Snow - Ching Chong Chinaman Green Tea Rice Lager
4. Ross - Something choclatey for Xmas
5. Batz. - Pender Creek Ale
6. ***PUT YOUR NAME HERE***
7. Lobsta - Crustacean Clone.
8. ***PUT YOUR NAME HERE***
9. kram
10. Winkle - Rootin' Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12. Troydo - grain juice
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - Aussie Dark Ale
15. Stillscottish - Smack it and see
16. Screwy - Screwy's Pantie Dropper Summer Ale
17. Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Fosters Light Ice clone
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. Jye - Something with the word premium in the style name... only the best for you guys.
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Raspberry Ale
23. Chad - Pinot Noir Chocolate Porter
24. Ducatiboy Stu Border Pass Ale


Reserve's: 
1.
2.
3. 
4. MrsSqyre - Some kind of mothers milk! 


Attending but not in swap:
1. FNQ Bunyip
2. Sqyre
3. Nevermore
4. ***PUT YOUR NAME HERE***
5. InCider - Bringing Keg
6. JoeG - bringing keg too
7. Bradsbrew
8. trevc (bringing beer)
9. half-fix (also bringing beer)
10.jlm+keg 



Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## kram

I'm there but only for a few hours during the day and nicking off in the arvo


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> I'm a definite bugger.


Dont even joke about not showing up Sean... The one night i get to spoon as nature Didn't intend..
And you go and mess it up...  

I must believe in the power of YES!!! are you with me bitches?
YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YESYESYES!

Sqyre... :lol: 

AHHHHhhhhh.... I get it, your a definite....Bugger.. :lol: (i may not be very bright but i can lift heavy weights..)


----------



## InCider

I'm a definite bugger - look at my avatar! :lol: 



sqyre said:


> Dont even joke about not showing up Sean... The one night i get to spoon as nature Didn't intend..
> And you go and mess it up...
> 
> I must believe in the power of YES!!! are you with me bitches?
> YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YESYESYES!
> 
> Sqyre... :lol:
> 
> AHHHHhhhhh.... I get it, your a definite....Bugger.. :lol: (i may not be very bright but i can lift heavy weights..)


----------



## sqyre

I've been sitting pouring beers most of the evening..
Unknown to me my dreg catcher under the bar has been over flowing silently the whole time onto the floor under the bar....
And my dogs have been lapping it up...
I just found my blue cattle dog spread eagle watching an invisible tennis game on the floor beside me..
While the red dog cant work out how to walk back up the back yard...
They are Blind!!!

Hope they will be ok... its Kinda funny but at the same time kinda not.. :lol: :huh: 
I just had to carry Blue downstairs.. i thought she had been biten by a snake untill i noticed the Beer dripping through the ceiling downstairs and pieced it together...

Bloody pisshead dogs..

Sqyre.


----------



## InCider

Hair of the dog? :lol:


----------



## NickB

I'm a definite


----------



## browndog

Me too.

-BD


----------



## jayandcath

I'm a definate!

Jay


----------



## MrsSqyre

InCider said:


> I also had a rather large sackful of goodies for Mrs Sqyre that I was really looking forward to giving to her.



and look at what happened the last time you brought me a sack full of goodies!


----------



## InCider

MrsSqyre said:


> and look at what happened the last time you brought me a sack full of goodies!
> 
> View attachment 22137



I only come over your way once a year!

That's so cute! Can't be mine with all that hair! :lol:


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Hope they will be ok... its Kinda funny but at the same time kinda not.. :lol: :huh:
> I just had to carry Blue downstairs.. i thought she had been biten by a snake untill i noticed the Beer dripping through the ceiling downstairs and pieced it together...
> 
> Bloody pisshead dogs..
> 
> Sqyre.



How are the dog this morning? A bit sheepish? :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz

I'm a definate!

Batz


----------



## MrsSqyre

InCider said:


> I only come over your way once a year!
> 
> That's so cute! Can't be mine with all that hair! :lol:




*AHEM*


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

As per last year, I shall bring some fresh home grown lettuce for the salad, If the carrots are big enough I shall bring some of as well....


Pity my corn didnt work out.... :unsure:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

WooooooHoooo....500 posts... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

MrsSqyre said:


> *AHEM*
> 
> 
> View attachment 22138



D'oh! I forgot Patch I were on a roster! :lol:


----------



## winkle

A probable at this stages, odds are shortening. 
I'll probabaly end up sending the swap beers ahead, having a few with me mate for his 60th then getting there sometime in the arvo (might need a few Browndog beers to catch up).
Hope the dogs are ok, I'm suffering after trying to empty a keg last night - ended up watching rage "I'll go to bed after something good comes on" <_<


----------



## Ross

Guys I'm a definate for the night but I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop out the swap.... I haven't brewed in 8 months & rapidly running out of time to make something nice  ....Beginning to understand why they say don't mix business with pleasure. Should be on top of things by next year though & hopefully back brewing with a vengence.... :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> Guys I'm a definate for the night but I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop out the swap.... I haven't brewed in 8 months & rapidly running out of time to make something nice  ....Beginning to understand why they say don't mix business with pleasure. Should be on top of things by next year though & hopefully back brewing with a vengence.... :beer:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Get Josh to do it  




Only joking Josh...

Edit: just remembered I've got an order in :lol:


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> I'm going to have to drop out the swap....
> 
> Cheers Ross




As we get closer they start dropping like flies






So what have we got now,three vacancies on the swap list? I doubt anyone will fill these with only one month to brew.

Batz


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> As we get closer they start dropping like flies
> 
> View attachment 22164
> 
> 
> 
> So what have we got now,three vacancies on the swap list? I doubt anyone will fill these with only one month to brew.
> 
> Batz



Looking on the bright side, well at least I've got a few QA bottles now :icon_cheers:


----------



## MrsSqyre

I will take a spot!

I had my name on the list early on but decided to take it off so other people could participate, not to mention we are usually pretty busy leading up to the swap. But I am sure I can find a bit of time to bottle up my case. 

to add a bit more to the bottle debate, can I use baby bottles???  

Renae


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Looking on the bright side, well at least I've got a few QA bottles now :icon_cheers:




Not complaining at all,I for one realize that things can change at the last minute.I am possibly the worst for late cancellations due to work.

Batz


----------



## Batz

MrsSqyre said:


> to add a bit more to the bottle debate, can I use baby bottles???
> 
> Renae




Only if their glass


Batz


----------



## InCider

MrsSqyre said:


> to add a bit more to the bottle debate, can I use baby bottles???
> 
> Renae



the last we need is people talking about your nipples.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## sqyre

:lol: .....


:unsure: ..... h34r: Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I had to look twice...


----------



## NickB

This thread has gone into brave new territory..... Well done QLD


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had to look twice...



That's OK Stu - but it doesn't turn me on! :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Udderly beautiful.... 

Nothing better than a nice set of teats...


----------



## InCider

you're milking it mate! :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> This thread has gone into brave new territory..... Well done QLD



QLD Case swaps - going boldly where no case swap has been before (probably with good reason)


----------



## Doogiechap

Mmmmm Lactose


----------



## Snow

I'm a Definite!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## stillscottish

Me too (two).

And what do they say about more than a mouthful......?

Campbell


----------



## browndog

And me, can't wait. I'll be sticking to Browndog's Case swap rule number 1 No rellenos or chilli based food after midnight.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bconnery

Bottled my beer today. 
The combination of the sour orange and the small amount of saison yeast has made this one lip puckeringly tart. 
I love it but closer to the day I'll taste it again and work out a recommendation as to how long you might want to leave it 

That 3711 French Saison is a worker alright, 1005 this beer and it was only a part of a starter compared to almost 2 packets of t58...

I'll be bring mini kegs of whatever tastes nicest at the time but likely to be a pilsner and something else, maybe the Saison.


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> And me, can't wait. I'll be sticking to Browndog's Case swap rule number 1 No rellenos or chilli based food after midnight.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Be good to catch up for a beer Tony

Rule No 1
There are no rules :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Chad

Got mine all bottled up about an hour ago. Will be a good few months before it is ready though.


----------



## Screwtop

I'm a Defilant also.

Sqyre old son can you change my beer to Screwys Red Ale, bit of a duck fup before heading off for the ANHC so brewed another batch Yesterday, pitched the yeast today, fingers crossed I'll have it in bottles by swap night. Otherwise I'll just bring the fermenter and Sean can teach us all how to drink from the fermenter using one of those coloured baby bottle teats.

Screwy


----------



## Lobsta

Batz said:


> Be good to catch up for a beer Tony
> 
> Rule No 1
> There are no rules :lol:
> 
> Batz



NO

The first rule of the case swap is you do not talk about the case swap...


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

I'm a Definite!

cheers

Kiwi_Greg


----------



## clarkey7

Yep - I'm a Definite.....

Bringing swap beers and keg..

Not long now....

PB :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Jye

Im out, there is no way I will be able to make.

Have a good one guys and Ill be looking out for the pics :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Have yet to tell the Boss that i will be driving the work car north

SWMBO is cool with the whole thing " No..I am am not going to a pissup with all your beer mates..." :icon_chickcheers: 


After 3 yrs..she wants me to go....I love her... :super:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Jye said:


> Im out, there is no way I will be able to make.
> 
> Have a good one guys and Ill be looking out for the pics :icon_chickcheers:



Pussy....


----------



## sqyre

Jye said:


> Im out, there is no way I will be able to make.
> 
> Have a good one guys and Ill be looking out for the pics :icon_chickcheers:



Sorry you cant make it Jye... obviously something else extremely important going on like maybe your getting married or something..
You know we could organise her having a little "accident" if you realy wanted to come...
All i'm saying is , just.... think about it....

Sqyre...


----------



## staggalee

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Have yet to tell the Boss that i will be driving the work car north
> 
> SWMBO is cool with the whole thing " No..I am am not going to a pissup with all your beer mates..." :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> After 3 yrs..she wants me to go....I love her... :super:



The thing is, Duke............does she want you to come back? :lol: 

staggalee.


----------



## jlm

Well I'm gonna have to put myself down as a maybe, but probabaly not. Just bought a house, and unless some-one takes over our lease in the next week or two, will be moving that weekend. Any one wanna rent a house, Mansfield, AC, big back yard, cheap rent?


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pussy....



+1 

It's my wedding anniversary but that's not enough to hold me back from the swap!


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Sorry you cant make it Jye... obviously something else extremely important going on like maybe your getting married or something..
> You know we could organise her having a little "accident" if you realy wanted to come...
> All i'm saying is , just.... think about it....
> 
> Sqyre...




Really?
Bring her along! The Brewerhood is can accommodate brides


Batz


----------



## Jye

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pussy....



It is pussy related... the wife is pushing something out through hers about that time and I feel I should be around for the event


----------



## bulp

Jye said:


> It is pussy related... the wife is pushing something out through hers about that time and I feel I should be around for the event




C mon mate wheres your priorities if it wasn't for beer you wouldn't be in this predicament in the first place  

(says he thats not even going)


----------



## jayandcath

Jye said:


> It is pussy related... the wife is pushing something out through hers about that time and I feel I should be around for the event



Go Hard all, This is great I love you all for going all out and having a great bnight

Jay


----------



## Batz

Jye said:


> It is pussy related... the wife is pushing something out through hers about that time and I feel I should be around for the event




Really?
Bring her along! The Brewerhood is can accommodate births

Batz


----------



## InCider

Good on you Jye - and what a great day it will be - we'll have to speak to you after the birth so you can hear what a rollicking good time we're having for you! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## browndog

Jye said:


> It is pussy related... the wife is pushing something out through hers about that time and I feel I should be around for the event



BAHAHAHAAAA...........touche Jye. I really don't envy you Jye, I hope all goes well mate. Make sure you call one of us if you get the chance so we can celebrate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

Jye said:


> It is pussy related... the wife is pushing something out through hers about that time and I feel I should be around for the event



I guess we can let you off the hook... obviously not very well thought out Family Planning.. Giving birth on Case Swap day...
And now the kids birthday will be the same as the swap each year..  

Unless of course, you were planning her to Pop early so you can make your swap day contribution a Spit roasted Placenta. :icon_vomit: 

Sqyre.. h34r:


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> Unless of course, you were planning her to Pop early so you can make your swap day contribution a Spit roasted Placenta. :icon_vomit:



Ohh the silence.......it's deafening


----------



## staggalee

classy


----------



## bonj

staggalee said:


> classy


Nothing oozes class like a Queensland case swap. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Snow

Jye said:


> It is pussy related... the wife is pushing something out through hers about that time and I feel I should be around for the event



Oh come on, Jye - bring her along! If she goes into labour, we can just drive her down to Beaudesert hospital, then pick her up after she's spat out the bundle. You'll miss all of 15 mins of the swap :icon_cheers: 

Alternatively, I'm sure we could all deliver the baby on sqyre's back deck if it came to that.

- Snow.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

And this year is even classier....



Now with added Goat :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And this year is even classier....
> 
> 
> 
> Now with added Goat :icon_cheers:



We're a classy lot too but we like to have fun. When I picked up my grain from BULP's place I saw the Brewerhood Lads had been taking the piss out of someone called 'Sean' and calling him names. Sucked in Sean!  You're not part of the clique!


----------



## Lobsta

their just practicing their pensmanship for when you fall asleep at the christmas swap incider. you dont get practice runs with a tattoo machine. 

Lobby


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> I'm going to have to drop out the swap.... I haven't brewed in 8 months Cheers Ross




Why not grab a couple of Dan's on special imported cartons?
Nothnig special....not VB though  
At least you will still be in the swap,well that's how I'll do it anyway.

Batz


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> We're a classy lot too but we like to have fun. When I picked up my grain from BULP's place I saw the Brewerhood Lads had been taking the piss out of someone called 'Sean' and calling him names. Sucked in Sean!  You're not part of the clique!



SEAN!!! Why the hell didnt you tell me your a Homosexual??? :blink: 
If i had of known that i would have never had sex with you...

You wait untill i tell Kiki.... :angry: 

Sqyre.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Lobsta said:


> their just practicing their pensmanship for when you fall asleep at the christmas swap incider. you dont get practice runs with a tattoo machine.
> 
> Lobby




Oh so should I bring the tattoo gun down with me ???? QLD Swap 2008 tattoo for all attendees ...


----------



## NickB

Dry hopped my Bitter on the weekend. 

No real reason for this post, except a bump. Can't have the swap thread out of the top 15 with less than a month to go. HTFU people, or Ned will tattoo your face while you're passed out!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Oh so should I bring the tattoo gun down with me ???? QLD Swap 2008 tattoo for all attendees ...





Most definatly....and do therm in prison green ink....


----------



## Batz

Who's bringing a party keg?

I'll start if off by bringing along a keg of "Summer Pilsner" brewed with the new Aussie Summer Saaz
Bloody nice too if your a lager boy  

Batz


----------



## browndog

I'm bringing a keg of the AIPA that got 2nd in the AABC. I hope I managed to replicate it OK.

Cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB

I'm planning on a keg of Rauch....might have to be the Pressure Sprayer Party Keg though...keep drinking the damn thing....mmmm, smoky 

Cheers


----------



## Snow

I'll bring a rauch and an APA.

- Snow


----------



## winkle

If I've got time this weekend it'll be a blueberry wit. If not It'll be either UXB or Tootin Saison or something. :unsure:


----------



## Chad

I'll be bringing along a mini keg of whatever I have the most of left, either Wheat Ale or Oktoberfest.


----------



## troydo

well since im going away 2 weeks after the swap i'll bring my 2 fullest jkegs... and if your lucky something special 

T


----------



## InCider

1/2 Keg of Cider. A real leg-opener.


----------



## clarkey7

Bo Pils, Irish Red or Stout ??


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Interesting , Not a word from the elusive JimmyJack this year.... 

and we still have a lot of post too go guys ... Uncy Pats watching and counting.... 

Swag's sheet has been washed and freshend up Mouldy pillows hung in the sun , Not long now.. 


cheers


----------



## Sully

Count me in as a non swapping attendee + a keg of a stout of some sorts.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## InCider

Great stuff Sully - BaaBra and I are looking forward to seeing you there. 

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> 1/2 Keg of Cider. A real leg-opener.




Don't you dare bring a girly cider,we want a man beer !


Batz


----------



## bonj

In keeping with my post count pledge to Uncy Pat, and with some new attendees popping up, it is my duty to pimp the Queensland Brewerhood mailing list... tune in for swap details such as address, time, official Khe Sanh rendition rules, and general silliness that is best kept off a public board 

PM me with your email address, or sign up here: Brewerhood Mailing List. Just use your AHB nickname as your name when signing up, so I know who you are when I approve new members.


----------



## Sully

InCider said:


> Great stuff Sully - BaaBra and I are looking forward to seeing you there.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> InCider.



Looking forward to attending and meeting you all. :icon_chickcheers: 


I have officially got the get outta jail free card approval from SWMBO..... it cost me big time, but worth it.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## InCider

It'll be a small investment compared to the amount of fun you'll have! :beer: (and of course subtract the STDs. hangover, loss of income, ridicule, sheep and goat sex that come along with a world class character assassination that is the SE QLD Case Swap. Yada yada :lol: 

You might want to bring some protection too. I use 'nurofem'. 

InCider.




Sully said:


> I have officially got the get outta jail free card approval from SWMBO..... it cost me big time, but worth it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully


----------



## InCider

Just matching the hatch, Batz, just matching the hatch... :lol: 



Batz said:


> Don't you dare bring a girly cider,we want a man beer !
> 
> 
> Batz


----------



## AndySmith

I just got a pass from SWMBO (I think it is a trap it was way too easy!!!!!) so looking forward to the experience.

I will hopefully bring a partial keg of Hefe (My first kegged beer) if there is any left and some bottled IPA.


----------



## stillscottish

InCider said:


> You might want to bring some protection too. I use 'nurofem'.
> 
> InCider.



Yep.
Best if you grip the packet firmly between your knees until the night's over. 

:blink: 

Campbell


----------



## InCider

stillscottish said:


> Yep.
> Best if you grip the packet firmly between your knees until the night's over.
> 
> :blink:
> 
> Campbell




It's best just keeping your knees together until the night's over. :lol:


----------



## Sully

InCider said:


> It's best just keeping your knees together until the night's over. :lol:




I gather its BYO vasaline too....


----------



## Batz

Sully said:


> I gather its BYO vasaline too....




No we supply that


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> No we supply that



And we call it keg lube.


----------



## Batz

Don't worry you'll have a great time :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I just want to know


Who is bringing the plastic tarps... :icon_drool2:


----------



## AndySmith

I am getting scared


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Turkey Head Brewing said:


> I am getting scared




And so are 30 other brewers.....


----------



## InCider

Don't fret. We're just a big bunch of wheat beer drinking pansies. :beer: What are YOU going to wear?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Can I get it in blue


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## AndySmith

what's wrong with pink :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

The Morning after


----------



## InCider

it's so hard to pull the umbrella out without bending it isn't it? :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Only 3 weeks to Case Swap People!!!!! :blink: 
Thats only 21 sleeps... 

Below is the list of Attendees and Swappers.
Mrs Sqyre has kindly been keeping track of confirmations by changing the names to green.

Those who are not in Green please confirm if your coming or not as i need to decide on the pig size and order it this week..

Case Swapper's:
1. BConnery - Belgian Sour Orange Ale
2. Browndog - Zizzle's Shirley Temple Ale
3. Snow - Ching Chong Chinaman Green Tea Rice Lager
4. Renae (Mrs Sqyre) - Some kind of mothers milk
5. Batz. - Pender Creek Ale
6. ***PUT YOUR NAME HERE***
7. Lobsta - Crustacean Clone.
8. ***PUT YOUR NAME HERE***
9. kram
10. Winkle - Rootin' Saison
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
12. Troydo - grain juice
13. NickB - Beery Substance
14. Pocket Beers - Aussie Dark Ale + Keg on the day
15. Stillscottish - Honey Blonde - oh, and a nice beer also.
16. Screwy - Screwy's Pantie Dropper Summer Ale
17. Kiwi_Greg
18. Bonj - Some kind of APA (Will have a couple to choose from come bottling time).
19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
20. ***PUT YOUR NAME HERE***
21. Mobrien
22. Jayandcath - Raspberry Ale
23. Chad - Pinot Noir Chocolate Porter
24. Ducatiboy Stu Border Pass Ale




Attending but not in swap:
1. FNQ Bunyip
2. Sqyre
3. Nevermore
4. Ross
5. InCider - Bringing Keg
6. JoeG - bringing keg too
7. Bradsbrew
8. trevc (bringing beer)
9. half-fix (also bringing beer)
10.jlm+keg 

As you can see there is also 3 free spaces in the Case Swap, If anyone is interested in Swaping some beers feel free to join in.
Sqyre.. :beer:


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> View attachment 22345




Is than a new Gnu? thought we broke the old one last year :lol:

Thanks for the purdy list Renae, can you please change my beer to "Screwys Red Ale" I duckfupped making the summer ale


----------



## clarkey7

I'm Bottling the swap beer today = 3 weeks in bottle = ready to drink on 29th Nov = Batz a happy man. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sully

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The Morning after
> 
> View attachment 22346


I think it mght be more like this-


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Well only 3 weeks and only 21 confirmed  .. 

Come on Queenslanders wheres your spirit of addventure/patriotism ..... these things are great fun and if you can remember what you learnt from talking too a great bunch of brewers in the morning , its very educational ...

I expect too see a few more names on that list befor the weekends out ... Shit I travel 2000km too attend these events , must be a few more guys lurking around down that way with no excuse not too come along ...

Its a matter of getting your prioritys right ... Beer, brewing and bullshitting or family/whingy girlfriend/wife, work....



see you at the MANSHED.
cheers


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Well only 3 weeks and only 21 confirmed  ..
> 
> Come on Queenslanders wheres your spirit of addventure/patriotism ..... these things are great fun and if you can remember what you learnt from talking too a great bunch of brewers in the morning , its very educational ...
> 
> I expect too see a few more names on that list befor the weekends out ... Shit I travel 2000km too attend these events , must be a few more guys lurking around down that way with no excuse not too come along ...
> 
> Its a matter of getting your prioritys right ... Beer, brewing and bullshitting or family/whingy girlfriend/wife, work....
> 
> 
> 
> see you at the MANSHED.
> cheers


----------



## sqyre

Screwy, we have fixed up the Main List.. :icon_cheers: 

I think Mossyrocks said he may attend but haven't heard from him.
No word hrom the Phantom Santa- JimmyJack (Mate, no presents required just get your ass here so we can say thanks for the last 2 years.)

Who else have'nt we heard from lately? :huh: 

Sqyre..

EDIT: Sorry Sully i missed you, you are now added to the list.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sully

sqyre said:


> EDIT: Sorry Sully i missed you, you are now added to the list.. :icon_cheers:





No worries, I will be attending. I will bring along a keg of stout for consumption on the night.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## InCider

Awesome Sully - looking forward to meeting you and having a beer or two.  

Not a vegetarian are you? 

InCider.


----------



## Sully

InCider said:


> Awesome Sully - looking forward to meeting you and having a beer or two.
> 
> Not a vegetarian are you?
> 
> InCider.



Same in meeting all of you.


Vegetarian? Hell no...


----------



## InCider

Sully said:


> Same in meeting all of you.
> 
> 
> Vegetarian? Hell no...




Good! There's not much catering for the salad dodgers at the swap! :lol:


----------



## troydo

i'll be there and i'll bring some partial kegs but no swapping for me... my original post must have been missed


----------



## MrsSqyre

Troydo said:


> i'll be there and i'll bring some partial kegs but no swapping for me... my original post must have been missed




Sorry Troydo... All fixed up now!


----------



## clarkey7

sqyre said:


> Who else have'nt we heard from lately? :huh:
> 
> Sqyre..


I've PM'd Mothballs. He's a usual suspect for these events.

PB


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Good! There's not much catering for the salad dodgers at the swap! :lol:



And here I was expecting a reply about having to eat meat at the swap


----------



## bradsbrew

sqyre said:


> Only 3 weeks to Case Swap People!!!!! :blink:
> Thats only 21 sleeps...
> 
> Below is the list of Attendees and Swappers.
> Mrs Sqyre has kindly been keeping track of confirmations by changing the names to green.
> 
> Those who are not in Green please confirm if your coming or not as i need to decide on the pig size and order it this week..
> 
> Case Swapper's:
> 1. BConnery - Belgian Sour Orange Ale
> 2. Browndog - Zizzle's Shirley Temple Ale
> 3. Snow - Ching Chong Chinaman Green Tea Rice Lager
> 4. Renae (Mrs Sqyre) - Some kind of mothers milk
> 5. Batz. - Pender Creek Ale
> 6. ***PUT YOUR NAME HERE***
> 7. Lobsta - Crustacean Clone.
> 8. ***PUT YOUR NAME HERE***
> 9. kram
> 10. Winkle - Rootin' Saison
> 11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn.
> 12. Troydo - grain juice
> 13. NickB - Beery Substance
> 14. Pocket Beers - Aussie Dark Ale + Keg on the day
> 15. Stillscottish - Honey Blonde - oh, and a nice beer also.
> 16. Screwy - Screwy's Pantie Dropper Summer Ale
> 17. Kiwi_Greg
> 18. Bonj - Some kind of APA (Will have a couple to choose from come bottling time).
> 19. Beersom - a 19degree Plato Premium low carb barrel aged double hopped extra malt Russian Imperial Saison with a twist of lemon
> 20. ***PUT YOUR NAME HERE***
> 21. Mobrien
> 22. Jayandcath - Raspberry Ale
> 23. Chad - Pinot Noir Chocolate Porter
> 24. Ducatiboy Stu Border Pass Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attending but not in swap:
> 1. FNQ Bunyip
> 2. Sqyre
> 3. Nevermore
> 4. Ross
> 5. InCider - Bringing Keg
> 6. JoeG - bringing keg too
> 7. Bradsbrew
> 8. trevc (bringing beer)
> 9. half-fix (also bringing beer)
> 10.jlm+keg
> 
> As you can see there is also 3 free spaces in the Case Swap, If anyone is interested in Swaping some beers feel free to join in.
> Sqyre.. :beer:



I'll be coming Sqyre. Be bringing a few brews with me.

cheers Brad


----------



## stillscottish

bradsbrew said:


> And here I was expecting a reply about having to eat meat at the swap



I'm sure we can "persuade" you to choke down a few inches of pork.


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> Good! There's not much catering for the salad dodgers at the swap! :lol:



Not true... Stu is bringing a Lettuce... and maybe a carrot but i dont think he was planning on eating that..

Sqyre..


----------



## clarkey7

Just did a count...22 PET.

By my calculations (24 in swap with 1 being me), this means I either have to drink a beer in a PET before I bottle this arvo or BONJ gets a glass king brown. B) 

PB


----------



## Ross

Pocket Beers said:


> Just did a count...22 PET.
> 
> By my calculations (24 in swap with 1 being me), this means I either have to drink a beer in a PET before I bottle this arvo or BONJ gets a glass king brown. B)
> 
> PB



Only 21 in the swap at present, so you should be fine B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## clarkey7

Ross said:


> Only 21 in the swap at present, so you should be fine B)
> 
> Cheers Ross


Damn....

1) I had a really plausible excuse to drink a beer now.

2) I was kinda hopin' to fire up Bonj again.

PB


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> ... and maybe a carrot but i dont think he was planning on eating that..
> 
> Sqyre..



He'll clench it between his teeth if the pain gets too much :lol:


----------



## Lobsta

hey guys, im definitely coming to the swap. but im not too sure about whether i will be swapping. my beer is still in the "some assembly required phase" at the moment, and since work is currently doing  to me while uni/exams are doing . so i will be brewing asap, but im not sure that it will be out of the fermenter by swap day. 

sorry guys

Ill still be your big spoon though incider. and your kiki sqyre.

Lobby


----------



## Batz

Lobsta said:


> hey guys, im definitely coming to the swap. but im not too sure about whether i will be swapping. my beer is still in the "some assembly required phase" at the moment, and since work is currently doing  to me while uni/exams are doing . so i will be brewing asap, but im not sure that it will be out of the fermenter by swap day.
> 
> sorry guys
> 
> Ill still be your big spoon though incider. and your kiki sqyre.
> 
> Lobby




You don't know what happens to people who pull out of the swap with less than a month to go do you?


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> You don't know what happens to people who pull out of the swap with less than a month to go do you?
> 
> View attachment 22363



Lobby, we don't want to open old wounds, but another 'Atomic Wedgie' might be in order.  And of course we're still spooning :wub:


----------



## bonj

Pocket Beers said:


> Damn....
> 
> 1) I had a really plausible excuse to drink a beer now.
> 
> 2) I was kinda hopin' to fire up Bonj again.
> 
> PB



Nice try ya bar steward!


----------



## InCider

Here's a pic of Bonj when he's happy :blink:


----------



## bonj

Hmmm.... I've got slightly more hair than that.... bar stewards popping up everywhere


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Here's a pic of Bonj when he's happy :blink:



Or when he's tanked


----------



## InCider

*Hey guys, it's the new blokes' turn for initiation, and we've had a chat and measured a few things...

... and we believe this one will fit just fine. :lol: *


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Or when he's tanked
> 
> View attachment 22365



Just taking a sample from Batz's fermenter!


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Just taking a sample from Batz's fermenter!



He keeps that special one for wheat beers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

*Bonj, a naive farmer boy from Ipswich, listens with interest as the old hands show how far they got with Sqyre's goat
*


----------



## Batz

Finished with this one and looking for a new young K&K er


----------



## InCider

Mein Gott! What did I do last night - and was it with a K&K'er? Oh the humanity!


----------



## Batz

That one's going to have a limp for a while Bonj !





Give it rest for tonight hey?


----------



## InCider

Yep. I'm done. :icon_cheers: 

Sleep tight!


----------



## Lobsta

InCider said:


> *Hey guys, it's the new blokes' turn for initiation, and we've had a chat and measured a few things...
> 
> ... and we believe this one will fit just fine. :lol: *



YAY!! I'm safe!!! (ish... :huh: )

Lobby


----------



## Batz

Lobsta said:


> YAY!! I'm safe!!! (ish... :huh: )
> 
> Lobby



Safe? I wasn't there last year,you haven't done the Kin Kin squeal like a pig thingy yet


Batz


----------



## Sully

InCider said:


> *Hey guys, it's the new blokes' turn for initiation, and we've had a chat and measured a few things...
> 
> ... and we believe this one will fit just fine. :lol: *



NOW I am worried....


----------



## NickB

Shit bugger **** bugger shit!!!

Looks like my swap brew has gone kaput. :angry: Damn thing is either infected, or just really shit!

Will put down another tried and true recipe tomorrow and which will hopefully be good to go in three weeks. Might not be ready to drink by then, but should at least be in bottles.

Damn it!!

Cheers


----------



## mossyrocks

sqyre said:


> Screwy, we have fixed up the Main List.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> I think Mossyrocks said he may attend but haven't heard from him.
> No word hrom the Phantom Santa- JimmyJack (Mate, no presents required just get your ass here so we can say thanks for the last 2 years.)
> 
> Who else have'nt we heard from lately? :huh:
> 
> Sqyre..
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Sully i missed you, you are now added to the list.. :icon_cheers:




Sqyre,

At this stage I have work's Xmas function on the same night that is why I haven't been able to commit to attending the swap night.

I will be able to confirm probably this week as I have almost convinced SWMBO that work's function will be a boring event and there is no reaon for us to go.

As soon as I can commit one way or the other, you'll be the 1st to know.

Cheers

mossy


----------



## sqyre

sqyre said:


> Screwy, we have fixed up the Main List.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> I think Mossyrocks said he may attend but haven't heard from him.
> No word hrom the Phantom Santa- JimmyJack (Mate, no presents required just get your ass here so we can say thanks for the last 2 years.)
> 
> Who else have'nt we heard from lately? :huh:
> 
> Sqyre..
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Sully i missed you, you are now added to the list.. :icon_cheers:



Mossy i will add you to the list as a Maybe.

I also heard from JimmyJack he wont be joining us again..  

Sqyre...


----------



## Mothballs

Sqyre/Mrs Sqyre please lock me in as a definite attendee. I will bring a keg as well.

Cheers
Anthony


----------



## sqyre

Mothballs said:


> Sqyre/Mrs Sqyre please lock me in as a definite attendee. I will bring a keg as well.
> 
> Cheers
> Anthony



Done Anthony.. :icon_chickcheers: 

Sqyre.


----------



## AndySmith

I would also like to attend, not sure what I will bring as the keg of Hefe I had earmarked must have a hole in it because it is now empty, I have a dozen IPA bottles but i might need to bring more than that hey?


----------



## sqyre

Turkey Head Brewing said:


> I would also like to attend, not sure what I will bring as the keg of Hefe I had earmarked must have a hole in it because it is now empty, I have a dozen IPA bottles but i might need to bring more than that hey?



Your fine THB,
No beer nor food contribution is necessary...
if you can bring something it will be appeciated, but basically there will be a "cover charge" for covering cost of the spit roast pig and Monster Breaky.
The cost is yet to be calculated... it has averaged $20-25 for the last 2 years but i dont have a firm price yet... 

Sqyre..


----------



## hayden

thats cool and pretty easy to pull together. i tstill think its nice to bring something along so i should have an australian pale ale there hopefully. buuut i kinda still need a lift to and from the venue... as my car still isn't fixed >>


----------



## AndySmith

If i brew a hefe on wednesday would that be too green to bring do you think, with a week and a half in the keg?


----------



## JoeG

Chalk me up too please - I'll definitely be there. I won't be swapping sorry, but I'll be bringing a party keg of saazy summer ale.

Any other Sunny Coasters looking to car-pool for the trip down?

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## jayandcath

InCider said:


> Mein Gott! What did I do last night - and was it with a K&K'er? Oh the humanity!
> View attachment 22368



Has anybody else noticed, but Incider is in most of the pic's. That can mean only one thing.....He's a slut.  

Jay


----------



## hayden

err im in brisbane would be greaat if i could pinch a lift


----------



## Sully

half-fix said:


> err im in brisbane would be greaat if i could pinch a lift



I can give you a lift if I can detour that way easily enough, I dont actually know where it is yet.


Any northerners are welcome to car pool. I have space for 4, although the back seat is a tight fit if youre tall. Its a ute so gear shouldnt be a problem if you are brining it.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## hayden

im in northen brisbane, everton park is the suburb im in there is a main road connects directly to my place address is 78 felstead street, everton park. look for the giant palm tree and cheers i should have a few things to take and ill make myself fit  seeing as i am a swap newbie <<


----------



## sqyre

JoeG your on the List!! :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

JoeG said:


> Chalk me up too please - I'll definitely be there. I won't be swapping sorry, but I'll be bringing a party keg of saazy summer ale.
> 
> Any other Sunny Coasters looking to car-pool for the trip down?
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:



I'm in Joe-G! I hadn't got as far as actually getting to the swap :icon_cheers: I'll PM you during the week to sort out some details.

Sean


----------



## Ross

Turkey Head Brewing said:


> If i brew a hefe on wednesday would that be too green to bring do you think, with a week and a half in the keg?



Will be perfect - the only way to drink a Hefe :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## stillscottish

jayandcath said:


> Has anybody else noticed, but Incider is in most of the pic's. That can mean only one thing.....He's a slut.
> 
> Jay



And you've only just realised this????

Campbell


----------



## bonj

jayandcath said:


> Has anybody else noticed, but Incider is in most of the pic's. That can mean only one thing.....He's a slut.
> 
> Jay


And a camera slut too... :lol:

Just about the only photos he's not in are the ones he's taken... and he's even still in some of them


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

He may be a slut...but he is still our bitch....


----------



## winkle

Half Fix, can't offer a lift at this stage cause I'll be detouring on the way there. Things might change though.
The Case swap beer is ready to go now, though the yeast has flocked out and bit of a swirl helps  .


----------



## NickB

LOL, nice to see you're hard at work Perry 

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7

NickB said:


> LOL, nice to see you're hard at work Perry
> 
> Cheers


Hey NickB,

I've got the whole week off.  

I brewed yesterday and then again today. (finished now)..what to do tomorrow - Oh yeah brew and buy brewing equipment.

PB


----------



## NickB

:super: Lucky man!


----------



## hayden

winkle said:


> Half Fix, can't offer a lift at this stage cause I'll be detouring on the way there. Things might change though.
> The Case swap beer is ready to go now, though the yeast has flocked out and bit of a swirl helps  .



no worries, have to wonder a little if im sort of ever allowed to come back over since the last time, heard you got into more than a little trouble for that one. sorry bout that <<


----------



## winkle

Ha, its just the depth that varies


----------



## hayden

winkle said:


> Ha, its just the depth that varies



true true, well im giving the australian pale ale (coopers kit) a go and im using a malt kit as well rather than dex so we'll see how it goes once its done and dusted.


----------



## sqyre

*SWAP UPDATE!!!!
*
Ok Guys i have put together a shopping list and got some quotes....
Based on the fact we have 30 confirmed brewers attending, and allowing for a few drop outs and a few late additions...
I have come up with pretty much the same price per head as last year.. 
*
$25** per head*.

*That includes a 35kg pig on the spit + Potato Bake and Salads.

An all you can eat breakfast- Eggs, Prime Bacon, sausages, Grilled Tomatoes topped with Parmean, Mushies, onion, Orange Juices, etc.

Nibblies - Nuts and Bolts, Chips n Dips (some homemade), Cheeses, spicey local sausages, nuts, etc.

and of course all the gear to serve it up knives forks, plates (not the flimsy shit ones.) and all the other consumables i.e bottled water, cups,etc. 
*
*and NED is also bringing a Box of Prawns again... :super: 

and whatever else yummy i stumble across in the meantime.

*Cheers,
Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

I love you Sqyre! :wub:

A great job organising this Mr & Mrs Sqyre - especially so far out etc.

Let me know if there's anything I can do.

I hope to get a few pictures of me and the pig for posterity too :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

And Lettuce...

I checked the carrots, and they are looking good...If I keep the water up, there will be some nice ones ready...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I just realised...

I can get ( fresh local Wolli )Oysters...but they are about $6-7 Doz, fresh in there shells... ( or I can buy them in jars )


let me know..


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I just realised...
> 
> I can get ( fresh local Wolli )Oysters...but they are about $6-7 Doz, fresh in there shells... ( or I can buy them in jars )
> 
> 
> let me know..



Jesus!!!... Oysters at a swap???. . . There wont be enough Baabaraa to go around..  
Not to mention how uncomfortable Lobby will feel with 30 big blokes all sucking on crustations... :lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Lobsta

sqyre said:


> 30 big blokes all sucking on crustations... :lol:
> 
> Sqyre...



you dont remember that part of the july swap? :lol:


----------



## InCider

Lobsta said:


> you dont remember that part of the july swap? :lol:



I thought they were toothpicks


----------



## hayden

wow this is going to be an awesome swap i gather. oh wait thats right it'll be awesome because ill be attending


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> I thought they were toothpicks




Nothing like slipping into a little molluscs later on in the night.

Batz


----------



## InCider

half-fix said:


> wow this is going to be an awesome swap i gather. oh wait thats right it'll be awesome because ill be attending



That's right! And and the guest of honor you get to have the last 'go' with Baa Bra!


----------



## browndog

InCider said:


> I love you Sqyre! :wub:
> 
> A great job organising this Mr & Mrs Sqyre - especially so far out etc.
> 
> Let me know if there's anything I can do.
> 
> I hope to get a few pictures of me and the pig for posterity too :lol:



Sqyre, just don't let him come round early to marinate the pig OK  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## np1962

This topic almost makes me wish I lived in Qld............ ALMOST!!!

Nige


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> Sqyre, just don't let him come round early to marinate the pig OK
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



No complaints last year h34r:


----------



## Batz

NigeP62 said:


> This topic almost makes me wish I lived in Qld............ ALMOST!!!
> 
> Nige




Wait until you see the photos !


----------



## Batz

Brucey old thing,
Is it worth bringing a few special snags to chuck on the barby?

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

JoeG said:


> Chalk me up too please - I'll definitely be there. I won't be swapping sorry, but I'll be bringing a party keg of saazy summer ale.
> 
> Any other Sunny Coasters looking to car-pool for the trip down?
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:




Joe, so far it looks like Batz and Jay will be filling two of the 4 spare seats in my vehicle, so there are still 2 seats. Haven't heard from namba wan rascalman, we can put him in the back of the ute if you don't want him riding in the cab, he gets a little excited on swap day, there's a canopy and the windows only open from the outside so he won't be able to offend others on the motorway. Check with Batz, you two might be able to pool it down and leave a car here.

Screwy

How many sleeps now?


----------



## jayandcath

sqyre said:


> *
> and whatever else yummy i stumble across in the meantime.
> 
> *Cheers,
> Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:



Bruce, When we had the last get together at the bat cave I got hold of some venison, the boys seemed to enjoy it. 
Let me know if you want me to chase some down.

Jay


----------



## wakkatoo

jayandcath said:


> Let me know if you want me to chase some down.



"Chase" being the key word methinks :lol:


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Joe, so far it looks like Batz and Jay will be filling two of the 4 spare seats in my vehicle, so there are still 2 seats. Haven't heard from namba wan rascalman, we can put him in the back of the ute if you don't want him riding in the cab, he gets a little excited on swap day, there's a canopy and the windows only open from the outside so he won't be able to offend others on the motorway. Check with Batz, you two might be able to pool it down and leave a car here.
> 
> Screwy
> 
> How many sleeps now?



Ill take cab or ute spot Numbawan Man bilong mekim Spakwara! I have lost my phone last week so I'm a little bit ... I can't call anyone! I should hopefully get it back this week from the good samaritin who found found it. I'm PM you when I get home tonite.


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Joe, so far it looks like Batz and Jay will be filling two of the 4 spare seats in my vehicle, so there are still 2 seats. Haven't heard from namba wan rascalman, we can put him in the back of the ute if you don't want him riding in the cab, he gets a little excited on swap day, there's a canopy and the windows only open from the outside so he won't be able to offend others on the motorway. Check with Batz, you two might be able to pool it down and leave a car here.
> 
> Screwy
> 
> How many sleeps now?




Screwy,
I am going to catch a lift with Joe now,as you know he just lives down the road.
So you have room for namba wan rascalman next to incider.
Getting a bit excited now !

Batz


----------



## Paul H

sqyre said:


> *SWAP UPDATE!!!!
> *
> Ok Guys i have put together a shopping list and got some quotes....
> Based on the fact we have 30 confirmed brewers attending, and allowing for a few drop outs and a few late additions...
> I have come up with pretty much the same price per head as last year..
> *
> $25** per head*.
> 
> *That includes a 35kg pig on the spit + Potato Bake and Salads.
> 
> An all you can eat breakfast- Eggs, Prime Bacon, sausages, Grilled Tomatoes topped with Parmean, Mushies, onion, Orange Juices, etc.
> 
> Nibblies - Nuts and Bolts, Chips n Dips (some homemade), Cheeses, spicey local sausages, nuts, etc.
> 
> and of course all the gear to serve it up knives forks, plates (not the flimsy shit ones.) and all the other consumables i.e bottled water, cups,etc.
> *
> *and NED is also bringing a Box of Prawns again... :super:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and whatever else yummy i stumble across in the meantime.
> 
> *Cheers,
> Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


Just a quick question, what'sthe bottle water for? I thought it was a man swap? <_< 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## clarkey7

Paul H said:


> Just a quick question, what'sthe bottle water for? I thought it was a man swap? <_<
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Just to clean up bloodspills and tip on smartarses! :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Screwy,
> I am going to catch a lift with Joe now,as you know he just lives down the road.
> So you have room for namba wan rascalman next to incider.
> Getting a bit excited now !
> 
> Batz


No worries Batz, see you and Joe there.



InCider said:


> Ill take cab or ute spot Numbawan Man bilong mekim Spakwara! I have lost my phone last week so I'm a little bit ... I can't call anyone! I should hopefully get it back this week from the good samaritin who found found it. I'm PM you when I get home tonite.



Ok InCider, seat booked. Geez you without a phone..handicapped :lol: Number 1 son is a bit the same he was rushed to Logan Hospital Sunday night for an emergency appendectomy. Daughter in law rang yesterday to say he was coming out of the anasthetic asking for his phone so she guessed he was going to be ok.


----------



## sqyre

Paul H said:


> Just a quick question, what'sthe bottle water for? I thought it was a man swap? <_<
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


In the past for there has been a demand for it... 
not so much to drink but to pour on your Sphincter after incider's releno's....

I think Zizzle drank some once...  

And if anyone wants to bring any weird and wonderful nibbilies feel free.. the more the merrier..

Sqyre. :icon_cheers:


----------



## staggalee

Just wondering why you spelt sphincter with a capital "s " ?

stagga.


----------



## winkle

staggalee said:


> Just wondering why you spelt sphincter with a capital "s " ?
> 
> stagga.



You'll know when you have a few releno's after 12pm


----------



## sqyre

staggalee said:


> Just wondering why you spelt sphincter with a capital "s " ?
> 
> stagga.


because it was the most valued thing in the sentence... the releno's come 2nd... then incider is down there somewhere... :lol: 

Sqyre.


----------



## staggalee

Yes.
Of course.
I see.
 

stagga.


----------



## NickB

sqyre said:


> ...then incider is down there somewhere... :lol:



Yes, he rarely comes up for air.


----------



## hayden

cause he can breathe through his ears?


----------



## InCider

by 'down there' I know you must mean NSW! :lol: As long as I can get past Solwara Pit on the milkcrate at the border!


----------



## Batz

I am getting a lot of nanna's at this stage,I'll bring some along,nice little Lady Finger bannanas on the breccy barby,bit of fat from the rind of a pigs behind and yum ! :unsure: You'll like it.

Batz


----------



## Lobsta

its been eight hours since the last post.


----------



## browndog

I was going to say something earlier about bananas and pigs behinds but thought better of it.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## clarkey7

browndog said:


> I was going to say something earlier about bananas and pigs behinds but thought better of it.
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


I can't beleive we left the Nana quote go!


----------



## NickB

browndog said:


> I was going to say something earlier about bananas and pigs behinds but thought better of it.



yeah, surely Sheep or Goat behinds would be much more appropriate.... h34r: 




:lol: :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Batz said:


> I am getting a lot of nanna's at this stage..
> 
> Batz




Grab a Granny night at the Kin Kin RSL must be a big event .....


----------



## Batz

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Grab a Granny night at the Kin Kin RSL must be a big event .....




Kin Kin RSL?

Never been to Kin Kin hey?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I was hopping that the nanna's would not get mentioned...


Dont forget there are newbie's coming....and we need to keep some surprises... B)


----------



## hayden

uh oh


----------



## sqyre

Guys, as usual i will ask everyone to bring a comfy chair and/or Barstool to park your arse on....

I am in serious seating shortage at the moment as the lounges that were on the upstairs verandah are near rooted.. 
(well one is in 500 pieces after a quick 6 metre trip to the ground below and the other is getting close to joining it.)

Unless of course i can find a couple of cheap lounges over the next couple of weeks..

On that note, does anyone have any old couches they want to get rid of??? :huh: 


Sqyre...


----------



## Batz

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I was hopping that the nanna's would not get mentioned...








I'll be looking for you Ducatiboy !


----------



## InCider

Yep Sqyre, I'm bringing my own stool. :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

Batz said:


> I'll be looking for you Ducatiboy !



Because that Ladyfinger, replete with piggy grease, is looking for a home..........

Campbell


----------



## Batz

stillscottish said:


> Because that Ladyfinger, replete with piggy grease, is looking for a home..........
> 
> Campbell




Squeal like a piggy dear


----------



## hayden

i have two single lounge chairs that are missing legs, they are my olds chairs ill see if they want them otherwise ill bring them along, and winkle might possibly be getting rid of his couches since they got flooded back when we had the flash downpour in brisbane.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Batz said:


> Squeal like a piggy dear


----------



## Screwtop

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Grab a Granny night at the Kin Kin RSL must be a big event .....




Kin Kin RSL is known as "The Petrified Forest" it's full of old roots :lol:


----------



## Batz

We ain't got no RSL here,we had a shop but it'sn closed up now,couple a pritty girls there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Just be carefull when you ask for a re-fill in a clean glass at the swap meet..


----------



## staggalee

Batz said:


> We ain't got no RSL here,we had a shop but it'sn closed up now,couple a pritty girls there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22529



Enlarge the pic. and have a squizz at the bloke at front with the white apron :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Batz

staggalee said:


> Enlarge the pic. and have a squizz at the bloke at front with the white apron :lol:
> 
> stagga.




That's my Pa
Or the President of the US


----------



## winkle

half-fix said:


> i have two single lounge chairs that are missing legs, they are my olds chairs ill see if they want them otherwise ill bring them along, and winkle might possibly be getting rid of his couches since they got flooded back when we had the flash downpour in brisbane.



Dunno if its worth dragging those crappy things all the way down to Sqyres - although Campbell managed to sleep on one after the Ocktoberfest  .
I'll bring a few camping chairs though.


----------



## frogman

:beerbang:  

I'm in SWMABO has given me a pass.
Will be getting a lift down with Rossco when he shuts shop at 1pm.

Damien. :icon_vomit:


----------



## sqyre

Only 2 weeks to go tommorrow!!!
and i haven't heard from - 

Mobrien
Beersom
Frogman

with jlm and Mossyrocks still as a maybe.
If the above can confirm ASAP it would be appreciated.

We presently have 30 confirmed attendees...
and 20 swappers with room for 4 more if anyone is interested.

If there are any other new brewers out there who want to take part in a evening of Beer tasting and indept brewing discussion...
Just post here...
We guarrantee you will learn heaps on the night..
(but probably forget it all by morning.. B) )

Sqyre...


----------



## frogman

I'M COMING


----------



## sqyre

frogman said:


> I'M COMING



Thanks Damien..


----------



## Batz

frogman said:


> I'M COMING




No need to shout it out,just whisper it in bar bra's ear


----------



## mossyrocks

sqyre said:


> Only 2 weeks to go tommorrow!!!
> and i haven't heard from -
> 
> Mobrien
> Beersom
> Frogman
> 
> with jlm and Mossyrocks still as a maybe.
> If the above can confirm ASAP it would be appreciated.
> 
> We presently have 30 confirmed attendees...
> and 20 swappers with room for 4 more if anyone is interested.
> 
> If there are any other new brewers out there who want to take part in a evening of Beer tasting and indept brewing discussion...
> Just post here...
> We guarrantee you will learn heaps on the night..
> (but probably forget it all by morning.. B) )
> 
> Sqyre...




Bruce,

Put me down as a starter. I'll bring a key of whatever I have at the time.

Cheers


----------



## Batz

We are going to need an address as well Brucey







I have a new navigation aid





Remember my old one?


Batz


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> We are going to need an address as well Brucey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22548
> 
> 
> I have a new navigation aid
> 
> View attachment 22549
> 
> 
> Remember my old one?
> 
> Batz



The NavPete 180B
With built in "I thunk it's thus way!" mode.. that takes you the scenic route to any destination.  

Sqyre..


----------



## jlm

I'm out unfortunately. Looks like the house moving is going to be that weekend. At least it'll be into my own house this time. Any one wanna stop in at mansfield on their way down and help? Work up a thirst and all that.


----------



## sqyre

jlm said:


> I'm out unfortunately. Looks like the house moving is going to be that weekend. At least it'll be into my own house this time. Any one wanna stop in at mansfield on their way down and help? Work up a thirst and all that.



How much can you move once the sun goes down? :huh: 
Jump in the car and rock on over..have 1 or 2 tasty ales 
and then retire for the night on a oh so comfy bed 
then spring up up in the morning off to move more stuff..
easy!

Sqyre..


----------



## microbe

sqyre said:


> ~snip~
> 
> indept
> 
> Sqyre...
> ~snip~



Does that mean it'll start in-depth and end up inept?

 

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## bonj

microbe said:


> Does that mean it'll start in-depth and end up inept?



That's usually how it works.


----------



## sqyre

microbe said:


> Does that mean it'll start in-depth and end up inept?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> microbe



Pickin on man cus hiz speelins no gud is meen.... :blink: 
I wents to skool fur 12 yeers, maid all da wey to grade 6 damit!

Dat's wer i lerned ta spel ma name!

Sqyre.. :angry:


----------



## sqyre

So will you be joining us this year Microbe???
Great if you could.. :beer: 
Sqyre...


----------



## microbe

Working on a pass out from SWMBO but they're few and far between.

 

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> That's my Pa
> Or the President of the US



:blink: He's too dark to be Bush.

TP :beer:


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> The NavPete 180B
> With built in "I thunk it's thus way!" mode.. that takes you the scenic route to any destination.
> 
> Sqyre..



The NavPete 180B, although (Almost) obsolete was a top model in it's day.
When well lubricated it usually came up with a destination accuracy of 99.54% which was exceptional for a mechanical model at the time.
Perhaps Batz did not lubricate his NavPete enough?  

TP :beer:


----------



## jlm

sqyre said:


> How much can you move once the sun goes down? :huh:
> Jump in the car and rock on over..have 1 or 2 tasty ales
> and then retire for the night on a oh so comfy bed
> then spring up up in the morning off to move more stuff..
> easy!
> 
> Sqyre..



That's a very valid point. Keep me in as a maybe, I like the idea of a few brews to unwind. You guys generally turn in pretty early at these events don't ya? B)


----------



## browndog

Can anyone who knows this thing please bring the Carbonator to the swap? please......


cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

browndog said:


> Can anyone who knows this thing please bring the Carbonator to the swap? please......
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Come on browny this might be better settled behind the Metropole or Federal, out of the cameras angle of view..

but hell bring him along too the swap for a bit of re edumacation .....

cheers


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> The NavPete 180B, although (Almost) obsolete was a top model in it's day.
> When well lubricated it usually came up with a destination accuracy of 99.54% which was exceptional for a mechanical model at the time.
> Perhaps Batz did not lubricate his NavPete enough?
> 
> TP :beer:


I think similar models were available around the country, Pete. My family had a well loved NavBrian240. Guaranteed to get you there, but always took a "short cut" which wasn't exactly short. I think the routing algorithms on the old models were installed before they invented "shortest path" algorithms :lol: . One particular adventure of the NavBrian was a wrong turn on the outskirts of Ipswich which took the family through a petrol station at 80 k's. However, this was before I was around. Up to a point, the old models actually start performing better with age.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I just want a heads up on who likes oysters so I can get an idea of how many to bring...


----------



## staggalee

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I just want a heads up on who likes oysters so I can get an idea of how many to bring...


lol- you`re lucky I won`t be there... their used to be a restaurant at the top of main st. in Caloundra called Pelorous Jacks, did a seafood buffet every Fri and Sat nite. My Personal Best was 87 oysters one nite. The chef used to go white when he saw me come in :lol: 


Come to think of it, that might be why they had to close.  
$21.99 a head, 6.30-11 pm.

Ah, the memories  

stagga.


----------



## jlm

All right, lock me in as a definate. Thanks to a late afternoon call from the real estate agent, our settlement is pushed back 2 weeks. To where it was originally. I may be homeless at that time, but will bring along a keg of helles or octoberfest.


----------



## bonj

Awesome, jlm. Will be good to meet you. And that keg of helles/oktoberfest will go down a treat


----------



## bonj

Oh, and if you're coming to the swap and are *not* on the brewerhood mailing list, send me a PM with your _email_ address, and we'll get you on there. It's good for all the sutff you don't want on a public forum 

Alternatively, you can sign up yourself (use your AHB name as your name so I know who you are) here: http://bigfathooker.com/mailman/listinfo/b...igfathooker.com

edit: drunk stupidity... edits in _italics_


----------



## jlm

Cheers Bonj, will send a PM. On the plus side of all this being dicked around I'll get to brew tomorrow.


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I just want a heads up on who likes oysters so I can get an idea of how many to bring...



I'm afraid i'm not a big fan of oyster's Stu...
But i'm sure a few of the boys will be keen..

jlm - Great to see you you will be joining us...

Sqyre..


----------



## Snow

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I just want a heads up on who likes oysters so I can get an idea of how many to bring...


Stu,

I LOVE :wub: oysters! Imagine what a normal adult male could eat andmultipy my quota by 3  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## troydo

oysters are great if they are smoked, or kilpatrick or mornay.. but raw they are just like balls of phlem someone else has spat into your mouth.... 


heheh


----------



## staggalee

Troydo said:


> oysters are great if they are smoked, or kilpatrick or mornay.. but raw they are just like balls of phlem someone else has spat into your mouth....
> 
> 
> heheh



That must have been awful  

stagga.


----------



## NickB

-1 on the oysters for me. Snow can have my share! :beer: 

Cheers


----------



## Batz

Kirkpatrick for me or yuko
Now if my wife was there it'll be a different story,she loves them,but then the family has oyster farms in Streaky bay

Batz


----------



## InCider

Don't mind the footpath filaments myself, but love the smoked ones.


----------



## David Sinclair

Personally love oysters, straight from the shell, Mmm good stuff. I've never been to a case swap when is this one being held, 29th?.

If it is i'm going to the Supercross in Brisbane, so i'll have to wait till the next one


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

MMMMMMMMMM OYSTERS MMMMMMM PRAWNS MMMMMMMM BEER MMMMMM :icon_drool2: 

good one STU


Cheers


----------



## bonj

I'm with Troydo on the oyster front. There's a reason they call boogers "bush oysters" :lol:


----------



## troydo

or fishamens golly...

however prawns ... mmmmmmm YUM YUM YUM


----------



## sqyre

Like i said before i'm not a fan of Oysters and Mrs Sqyre is not allowed to eat them..  

But Mrs Sqyre said should would be happy to make Oysters Killpatrick on the day...
Its just a bit of bacon, tomato and Wooshie sauce and pop them in the oven for 15min..

Sqyre..


----------



## Ross

No need to cook them Sqyre....all the more for us real oyster lovers....as for the rest of ya..... HTFU  


Cheers & beers.....Ross


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes I agree


Why spoil a perfectly good oyster with bacon and wooshie sauce...


----------



## sqyre

Fine.. :huh: I withdraw the Killpatrick offer...

If they are so damn yummy raw, why doesnt anyone ever chew the bastards?
Slurp and swallow... :blink: 


(Might just leave that alone now before i get Moderated again...  )

Sqyre..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I like to chew...


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I like to chew...



So Incider tells me....  

Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

That boy just cant keep a secret. <_<


----------



## Screwtop

Plusadie, plus plus for oysters al la the way they grew for me. Stagga the best I ever did at Pelores Jacks was 4 and a half dozen. 

I like to chew slurp and swallow.


----------



## frogman

not in latest threads


Bump


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> Dunno if its worth dragging those crappy things all the way down to Sqyres - although Campbell managed to sleep on one after the Ocktoberfest  .



Not the whole night. Only after I'd crawled out from beneath Fakarwe's trousers. h34r: h34r: 

Campbell


----------



## Batz

stillscottish said:


> Not the whole night. Only after I'd crawled out from beneath Fakarwe's trousers. h34r: h34r:
> 
> Campbell




Only in a Queensland swap thread


----------



## staggalee

Screwtop said:


> Stagga the best I ever did at Pelores Jacks was 4 and a half dozen.


Huh, chicken feed :lol: 
But listen, if you blokes are going to give these oysters a severe workout, maybe Incider should change his avatar in case someone thinks it`s an invitation  

stagga.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

staggalee said:


> maybe Incider should change his avatar in case someone thinks it`s an invitation
> 
> stagga.




It is an invitation ....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Incider.


----------



## staggalee

ah, of course.
silly bloody me  

stagga.


----------



## winkle

Hrrump, my Blueberry Wit has ended up not a you-beaut purple colour but a light pastel pink <_< I might still bring a keg of it along, it'll match InCiders frock .


----------



## troydo

whats with you and the pink beers perry :huh:


----------



## InCider

I'm back! A big weekend of interstate visitors - InCider's Sister was up so there were a few cheeky keg drainings in the shed!

So, would you like 'Bum Oysters' as the new comment on my avatar? :lol: Or Kilpatricks's Promise?


----------



## winkle

Troydo said:


> whats with you and the pink beers perry :huh:



They match my eyes,  Insufficent fruit, I was aiming for purple. Sadly I think that the Rosella beer will probably be the same unless I really ramp up the fruit quota :unsure:


----------



## troydo

MMMM ahuh.. sure

its to match your undies....


----------



## NickB

LOL,

Bloody hell Troy! You don't have to break out your own personal ManPorn™ Collection 

I'm sure Perry would show you his sexy pink thong if you asked nicely...and let you spoon with him too!! Ask InCider what happens after that h34r:






Edit: Post 7*69*... Coincidence??? I think not!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

So how did all the SE brewers fair with the storm ???? Are you all accounted for ??? hope nobodys brewery sustained any damage ...

cheers


----------



## bonj

All clear here. Got some heavy rain and a bit of wind, but the worst of it skirted around us.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Good too hear bonjy... looked pretty big on news last night ...

got BIL at ferny grove area somewhere haven't got email back yet , missus might ring tonight ...

cheers


----------



## staggalee

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Good too hear bonjy... looked pretty big on news last night ...
> 
> got BIL at ferny grove area somewhere haven't got email back yet , missus might ring tonight ...
> 
> cheers



Actually, I think F.G. might have got hammered, I know some of the traffic lights were out there.
Lucky here, 50 mill. of rain in about 20 minutes, but no damage.
{apart from my underpants after massive clap of thunder and lightning bolt that seemed like it was right above the house} :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## bonj

Yes, Ferny Grove copped a massive hammering. The Ferny Grove train line was closed after Mitchelton yesterday. Houses in Ferny Grove damaged, some severly (trees fallen on them, roofs missing etc). Lots of trees down across roads. Power was expected to be out until today at the earliest, so no surprise you haven't received an email yet. Lets hope they came through okay.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

As long as Woodhill was spared... :icon_cheers:


----------



## benh82

I'm an insurance broker and the insurers are copping a flogging. I personally registered 16 new claims as a direct result of the storm, the most significant of which would represent a ballpark $150K damage. That said though, they are being really good about it - I registered my most serious claim at 8.30am yesterday morning and the assessor had been and gone by the time I called the client back at 11am.

I think that its the BCC & State Govt that's dropped the ball though.....


----------



## Snow

Benny O said:


> How so, Benny?
> 
> - Snow


----------



## benh82

I think it boils down to response time mate. As always, the SES, Police & Energex are on the scene ASAP and they can't be praised highly enough, but from what I'm being told by clients the Govt's Disaster Response resources have been completely inundated. Calls to services unanswered etc.

That said, they seem to have worked things out now - have just read soldier numbers to be increase from 370 - 600 within days. Also, like the idea of the centrelink payments, as there would be a few out there without short term access to $$ that this would really hurt.


----------



## winkle

We had a tree down out the back, and had a foot or so of water through the bar after somebodys washing blocked a bunch of gully traps <_< . My mates place at Bunya still hasn't got power.


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> As long as Woodhill was spared... :icon_cheers:


There was total devastation at Woohill.... the Shed was the only survivor...  

Nah we are fine... witnessed the action towards Mt Tambourine.. wonder if Ian's MT Brewery survived..

Sqyre


----------



## sqyre

We ordered the Pig today too... :icon_cheers: 
Hope you boys are hungry... ordered a 40kg'er this time...
I guess me and Ned will be up at at 4am getting the sucker fired up so it all cooks by 7pm..

Sqyre...


----------



## staggalee

sqyre said:


> We ordered the Pig today too... :icon_cheers:
> Hope you boys are hungry... ordered a 40kg'er this time...
> I guess me and Ned will be up at at 4am getting the sucker fired up so it all cooks by 7pm..
> 
> Sqyre...


what are you basting it with?

stagga.


----------



## sqyre

staggalee said:


> what are you basting it with?
> 
> stagga.



Its wet and salty... :blink: 

Sqyre..


----------



## TidalPete

staggalee said:


> what are you basting it with?
> 
> stagga.



Sorry fellas, just could not help myself -----




 :lol: Probably around a 90% beer solution of lager & ale. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Duff

sqyre said:


> I guess me and Ned will be up at at 4am getting the sucker fired up so it all cooks by 7pm..
> 
> Sqyre...



Ned was talking about getting the pig ready a couple of weeks ago, so you'll have help :beer: 

Damn I wish I could come along. But when I'm ripping up half my golf course greens and re-grassing, and have Mirvac wanting them in back in play in a very short period of time, I do need to be here unfortunately.

But 2009 will be the time :super:


----------



## frogman

Been really busy here.

Beer for swap went down Sat afternoon.

Will be bottled for swap will will require time to carb.

Least no chance of bottle bombs.

BarBra is MIA?

$50 reward for her safe return if in time for the swap, otherwise keep her.


FROGMAN.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## staggalee

TidalPete said:


> Sorry fellas, just could not help myself -----



by 7 pm they won`t even know :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## staggalee

sqyre said:


> Its wet and salty... :blink:
> 
> Sqyre..



sucker pig on the spit basted with fresh oysters?  

stagga.


----------



## sqyre

staggalee said:


> what are you basting it with?
> 
> stagga.



Actually i use a simple salt water mix in a spray bottle...
It tends to keep the flesh moist while applying the salt for a crispy crackling...



Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

Oh goody ManGlue baste. I have used ManStirBaste for stir fry as the cumin flavour is divine :lol:


----------



## staggalee

sqyre said:


> Actually i use a simple salt water mix in a spray bottle...
> It tends to keep the flesh moist while applying the salt for a crispy crackling...
> View attachment 22638
> 
> 
> Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


10/10, no advice offered here, you obviously don`t need any clues. Last one looked great.
Other thing, could you ask I ncider to put some trousers on PERRRLEEZE :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## InCider

staggalee said:


> 10/10, no advice offered here, you obviously don`t need any clues. Last one looked great.
> Other thing, could you ask I ncider to put some trousers on PERRRLEEZE :lol:
> 
> stagga.



Does it tempt you Staggers? :icon_cheers:


----------



## staggalee

The pig on the spit does, but your bare arse doesn`t :lol: 
It`s just that the other states Xmas swaps seem to be a lot more sedate.
We don`t want them thinking the Qld one is some sort of free ticket to a night of unrestrained debauchery.

stagga.


----------



## staggalee

Even tho it is :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## bonj

staggalee said:


> We don`t want them thinking the Qld one is some sort of free ticket to a night of unrestrained debauchery.


Why not? It seems to keep those pesky Western Australians at bay


----------



## InCider

I have it on good authority from another AHB member that the other swaps are dull, unimaginative piss ups. That's the line in the sand for the SE QLD Swap. We have that extra special...


----------



## frogman

staggalee said:


> We don`t want them thinking the Qld one is some sort of free ticket to a night of unrestrained debauchery.
> stagga.



Incider told me I owed him $20 for my ticket to the case swap.

Damien.


----------



## staggalee

InCider said:


> I have it on good authority from another AHB member that the other swaps are dull, unimaginative piss ups. That's the line in the sand for the SE QLD Swap. We have that extra special...



All hands.......All hands..Battle Stations..
Stand by to repell boarders.

stagga.


----------



## bonj

staggalee said:


> All hands.......All hands..Battle Stations..
> Stand by to repell *boarders*.
> 
> stagga.


You don't want people staying the night?


----------



## staggalee

Bonj said:


> You don't want people staying the night?



:lol: 
by the by, is the dwarf tossing contest still going ahead? Been no mention of it since that promoter blokes phone call :angry: 

stagga.


----------



## InCider

frogman said:


> Incider told me I owed him $20 for my ticket to the case swap.
> 
> Damien.



Well, yeah - it's $20 bucks a testicle! :lol:


----------



## jayandcath

staggalee said:


> The pig on the spit does, but your bare arse doesn`t :lol:
> It`s just that the other states Xmas swaps seem to be a lot more sedate.
> We don`t want them thinking the Qld one is some sort of free ticket to a night of unrestrained debauchery.
> 
> stagga.



Thank Christ you didn't come on the mighty road trip to Agnes, those bastards were out of control by Gympie.
And Incider was parked directly behind me, would have been a lot more nervous if I wasn't sitting down. :lol: 

Jay


----------



## InCider

There were a few dimples in the back of the driver's seat and *ahem* it was a white German Volvo... :lol:


----------



## browndog

If I could just interject on a more serious note, I've got about 12 empty, spare baby formula tins sitting around. They are great for holding specialty grains and hold about a kilo each, any takers?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## kram

I agree browndog, currently got that many filled with specialties. Snap 'em up dudes. NickB has printed labels on his spec grain store, that's some organisation!


----------



## troydo

i'd take a few BD! thanks mate!

on another serious note im attempting to organise some thermometer calibration while we are there... tried last swap and it all went silly before we even got there... so what i figure is we need someone with a calibrated thermometer, and a pot of water and a heating element

just want to check it at 20*, 55*, 60*, 70* 

anyone?


----------



## clarkey7

browndog said:


> If I could just interject on a more serious note, I've got about 12 empty, spare baby formula tins sitting around. They are great for holding specialty grains and hold about a kilo each, any takers?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Thanks Browndog, I'll take 2 or 3 off ya hands - or more if noone else wants any..

Cheers,

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> If I could just interject on a more serious note, I've got about 12 empty, spare baby formula tins sitting around. They are great for holding specialty grains and hold about a kilo each, any takers?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I just chucked about 2 dozen out... been keeping them for ages but they were filling up the wall of the shed quicker than i could use them.
Never thought to put them on here...  

Sqyre.. :unsure:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

OFF TOPIC ::: but it is the qld swap thred so whats off topic anyway>>>>>


Brew wench rang the BIL yesty arv and all is well with them , they lost a few roof tiles and have a bit of water damage, however a trip around the areas new building sites a few new tiles (mixed colors) and they are dry and all good .. They do have friends staying with them now who have lost everything ...
so thanks for the replys guys ....




Sqyre, BIL (Gavin) is thinking of attending the swap , trying too organise a leave pass , will know mid next week ....


cheers


----------



## browndog

Pocket Beers said:


> Thanks Browndog, I'll take 2 or 3 off ya hands - or more if noone else wants any..
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> PB :icon_cheers:



Done, I'll bring them all out then.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj

Hey Browndog, I wouldn't mind a couple, but aren't fussed if I miss out. Around this time next year, I'll be stockpiling them again myself


----------



## browndog

Bonj said:


> Hey Browndog, I wouldn't mind a couple, but aren't fussed if I miss out. Around this time next year, I'll be stockpiling them again myself



No worries Ben, they are yours too.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Lobsta

yeah fellas, due to me not being able to brew as of yet, I wont be able to be in the swap. I still am coming, but no swap beers for lobby. Btw, who was it that offered me a lift like 20 pages ago? is the offer still good?

Lobby


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bonj said:


> Hey Browndog, I wouldn't mind a couple, but aren't fussed if I miss out. Around this time next year, I'll be stockpiling them again myself





That Mo doing the trick with SWMBO... :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That Mo doing the trick with SWMBO... :icon_cheers:



"I'm here to clean da pool"


----------



## bonj

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That Mo doing the trick with SWMBO... :icon_cheers:


:lol: na, the trick was already done  

Oh, and the current reaction to the mo is: :icon_vomit:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bonj said:


> :lol: na, the trick was already done
> 
> Oh, and the current reaction to the mo is: :icon_vomit:




So she got to you before you became a pool cleaner... :lol:


----------



## jlm

Lobsta said:


> yeah fellas, due to me not being able to brew as of yet, I wont be able to be in the swap. I still am coming, but no swap beers for lobby. Btw, who was it that offered me a lift like 20 pages ago? is the offer still good?
> 
> Lobby


That was me Lobby. At this stage I won't be leaving Mansfield 'til 3-4, have to work during the day (I think). Will let you know as the date gets closer.


----------



## browndog

Farken pissing down here at the moment boys...... lucky the beer is safe and sound, a farken thunderbolt just scared the shitout of me.....bye


----------



## Lobsta

jlm said:


> That was me Lobby. At this stage I won't be leaving Mansfield 'til 3-4, have to work during the day (I think). Will let you know as the date gets closer.


hey mate, thats cool. if your the only bloke heading down that way near me, then what choice do i have . probably a good thing arriving a bit later than the others... less time for them to do nasty things under my exoskeleton...

oh, btw, what are the sleeping arrangements. like, aside from the fact that me and incider are sharing whatever we end up in, is it sleeping bags on the floor?

Lobby


----------



## sqyre

Lobsta said:


> hey mate, thats cool. if your the only bloke heading down that way near me, then what choice do i have  . probably a good thing arriving a bit later than the others... less time for them to do nasty things under my exoskeleton...
> 
> oh, btw, what are the sleeping arrangements. like, aside from the fact that me and incider are sharing whatever we end up in, is it sleeping bags on the floor?
> 
> Lobby



Bring a swag,
If its raining, there is plenty of room up in the bar or downstairs with the stairway.. 
Just dont cuddle up with the fermenters apparently mozzies like Co2..just ask Frogman.

If it's a lovely night... anywhere you like... under the stars on the deck or down the paddock with Incider and the Goats.. :huh: 

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

It feels just so safe in the paddock with the goats...and there's lots of snuggling if you wake up in the middle of the night screaming...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Probabaly safer not to sleep..

Strange things have happened at these swap meets during the night 



Boys become men, Goats become sensual, lots of pig cuddleing.....and thats before sunset....


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Well I hope I'm not comming down too a wet SE QLD , I don't mind rain , I put up with about 4m worth a year , but I don't want storms and hail ect , weather forum I'm on are allready talking about more storms for you today , saturday and again mid next week ... might have too get the more expencive insurance on the hire car don't want too have too walk away from it all wet and hail damaged LOL ... 

anyway hope your all in good shape this morning ...

cheers


----------



## Sully

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Probabaly safer not to sleep..
> 
> Strange things have happened at these swap meets during the night
> 
> 
> 
> Boys become men, Goats become sensual, lots of pig cuddleing.....and thats before sunset....





:blink:


----------



## frogman

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Probabaly safer not to sleep..
> 
> Strange things have happened at these swap meets during the night
> 
> 
> 
> Boys become men, Goats become sensual, lots of pig cuddleing.....and thats before sunset....



After sunset out come the Chickens.


----------



## Screwtop

frogman said:


> After sunset out come the Chickens.




Nothing quite like slipping into a headless flapping chicken, except maybe a small stingray


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Nothing quite like slipping into a headless flapping chicken, except maybe a small stingray



The name is taken - Barb :lol:


----------



## jayandcath

Screwtop said:


> Nothing quite like slipping into a headless flapping chicken, except maybe a small stingray



I think that's close to a red card.  Mind you it does remind me of an old girlfriend. The red headed, double breasted bed thrasher  

Jay


----------



## InCider

jayandcath said:


> I think that's close to a red card.  Mind you it does remind me of an old girlfriend. The red headed, double breasted bed thrasher
> 
> Jay




I new when I first saw you Jay that you'd been through the 'wranga' :lol:


----------



## Lobsta

Bump!
haha

umm, 

*insert worthwhile post*

Lobby

Wait a minute, worthwhile post? what am i talking about? this is a qld case swap thread... 

SODOMY! BEASTIALITY! SPOONING!

good, now its on topic again...


----------



## kram

Yeah good work Lobsta you've just fucked AHB forever once the ISP content filtering gets passed. YOU ******* NUB

ps, see you at the swap.


----------



## Lobsta

kram said:


> Yeah good work Lobsta you've just fucked AHB forever once the ISP content filtering gets passed. YOU ******* NUB
> 
> ps, see you at the swap.



oh mate, it was already well and truly screwed...


----------



## kram

Haha. Are you gonna be at the final babbs meeting (for the year) next week?


----------



## Batz

Swap bottles are all labeled ready to go







Batz


----------



## Katherine

show off! LOL!


----------



## Batz

Katie said:


> show off! LOL!




All thanks to our friendly sticker maker Warb

Batz


----------



## Katherine

My favourite label yet...


----------



## Batz

Katie said:


> My favourite label yet...




And that's thanks to Franko,one of his first was the Batz Brewery

Batz


----------



## Snow

Batz said:


> And that's thanks to Franko,one of his first was the Batz Brewery
> 
> Batz


Yeah nice label for sure...... except when I got in trouble from the wife for putting another beer sticker on the car. "..Hang-on, I didn't put any more stickers on the car"....." well what about this stupit bat sticker, then!?" Hmmmmm... Batz at Sqyre's case swap was showing off some new labels.... Nice one Batz! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## sqyre

only 8 days to go.... :blink: 

Sqyre..


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

YeeeHaaa


----------



## Batz

No keg of Batz Summer Pilsner I am afraid,drank it all  

Batz


----------



## jlm

A quick heads up for case swappers, a mate of mine is moving to tassie and is leaving behind a thousand or so empty longnecks. Am gonna start a thread later on giving them away, but if any one wants a crate or two, let me know and I'll bring 'em along. Can't vouch for their condition, may need a clean but he reckons a lot are old crown seals.


----------



## kram

not gordo is it?


----------



## jlm

kram said:


> not gordo is it?


Yup. Team Dickhead's last (real) show is at the clarence corner, Fri night after case swap. Should cart your arse along. It'll be a blinder. Last show is Shed 7 down the coast, walking distance from Burleigh brewery.


----------



## kram

I'll see if I can make it, it'll take a bit for me to head back to Shed 7 again but haha, wait wasn't it shed 5?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## bonj

There's only one shed. The big GREEN shed.


----------



## jlm

kram said:


> I'll see if I can make it, it'll take a bit for me to head back to Shed 7 again but haha, wait wasn't it shed 5?


Maybe shed 9? Anyway, it's a shit venue (Compared to the clarence corner  ) But brewery adjacent.
And yes the big green shed is the most important at the moment.


----------



## Lobsta

here is how you kill 2 birds with one stone people

1. Taking this thread to an all time low
2. Putting everybody off oysters at the swap (except maybe incider)

Recipe Book

^go to page 5 of the book in the panel to the left of the blurb

Lobby

edit: oh, and 6


----------



## NickB

You deciding what to do with the leftovers Lobby? 

:icon_vomit: 

Yeah, have fun with that mate.... :huh:


----------



## InCider

Lobsta said:


> here is how you kill 2 birds with one stone people
> 
> 1. Taking this thread to an all time low
> 2. Putting everybody off oysters at the swap (except maybe incider)
> 
> Recipe Book
> 
> ^go to page 5 of the book in the panel to the left of the blurb
> 
> Lobby
> 
> edit: oh, and 6




Lobby, I am so proud of you mate. That link hovers on the boundaries of decency and *ahem* taste :lol:


----------



## staggalee

Come on now, children.
Try to remember you`re representing Qld here.
For Chrissake, try and show a bit of class.  

stagga.


----------



## sqyre

:blink: 

Ok...... . . .

Guys,
Myself being someone who has on numerous occassions been "Moderated",
I seriously think it's time to turn things down a notch.

We have progressively tried to out-gross one another and unfortunatly i think it is starting to turn from a serious "Brewers Meeting"
into a "Schoolies Pissup". (although it may not be that far from the truth toward the end of the night.)

I myself am guilty as sin of atrosities against this threads reputation so don't think i am pointing the finger at anyone,
I just think we should swing a little bit back to the True reason we throw these events...
Beer Appreciation...

98% of Craftbrewers i know come from clearly intelligent people,(Incider and myself are the other 2%  ) 
And i dont want to scare off these "intelligent" people and promote "Barry Pisshead" coming to these events.

Anyone who has attended a Qld Swap knows there is hours and hours of Brewing discussion, Beer sampling, advice and comradery.
As usual anything that involves Alchohol usually turns into a bit of fun and some she-nanagins but nothing is ever malicious or nasty.

I think we are starting to push the limits (and in some cases broken) the guidelines of the forum on a daily basis and i dont want to see this thread Pulled from the Forum.

I'm not trying to be a "Kill-joy" just get us back on track, tone it down a bit boys and i will do the same.. :icon_cheers: 


Cheers,
Sqyre..


----------



## monkale

Well said Sqyre :super: 

Cheers Jeff


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes..it is starting to get only slightly off track...  



But god damn we are going to have ourselfs some fun..


----------



## staggalee

sqyre said:


> :blink:
> 
> Ok...... . . .
> 
> Guys,
> Myself being someone who has on numerous occassions been "Moderated",
> I seriously think it's time to turn things down a notch.




Amen to that. We want Qld. to be the envy of other states, not the laughiing stock.
Glad to see someone else besides me thought time to draw a line.
I`ll leave it at that, and keep the humour coming, boys.  

stagga.


----------



## Lobsta

Ive been bad 

Im sorry


----------



## bonj

Bonj slaps Lobsta around a bit with a forty-year-old 100kg man trying to commit suicide by jogging.


----------



## Lobsta

To salvage my reputation (who am i kidding), I wasn't the one that FOUND that link. one of the Mods on netrider (forum for hardcore bikies) has been posting links to some messed up stuff he has been finding recently...

Lobby


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

That sure was messed up... <_<


----------



## sqyre

Lobsta said:


> Ive been bad
> Im sorry



Like i said, we are all guilty of over the top posts through this Thread..
Although yours was probably the worst... :icon_vomit: 

And for that you must be punished...
Renae just pointed out that due to the Storms over the last Week my Dam is 3 quarters full...
Are you a Fresh Water Lobsta??? MUHAHAHAHhahahahaahhah....!!!! :lol: 

Sqyre....


----------



## staggalee

But then Sqyre, dreesed in his official Swapday Peacekeeping Uniform,takes pity and rescues Lobsta from a watery grave.






All ends well.  

stagga.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

MMMMmmmm FRESH Lobsta



Goes great with Oysters ,Prawns and Beer...cant wait...


----------



## browndog

Lobsta said:


> To salvage my reputation (who am i kidding), I wasn't the one that FOUND that link. one of the Mods on netrider (forum for hardcore bikies) has been posting links to some messed up stuff he has been finding recently...
> 
> Lobby



Yeah right Lobby, what ever you reckon...... 

-BD


----------



## Batz

As a Mod. I sort of ignored this thread,it became one of those if you don't like it don't read it things.BUT it did get just a bit over the top of late.Perhaps it was lucky you guys have me on your side,and I am not innocent myself hey?

My dams full after the rain Squire,and I did stock it with freshwater Lobsta,but unfortunately the eels ate them all....oh no here we go again  

Batz


----------



## Batz

Anyone have any use for an old style soda stream bottle? Can bring it to the swap

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

staggalee said:


> But then Sqyre, dreesed in his official Swapday Peacekeeping Uniform,takes pity and rescues Lobsta from a watery grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All ends well.
> 
> stagga.




Cop musta caught him pinching something eh !


----------



## frogman

Batz said:


> Anyone have any use for an old style soda stream bottle? Can bring it to the swap
> 
> Batz



Call in on your way home on the sunday and see if you can swap it at Wollies.
They put the young ones on on Sundays as they are on cheaper rates.

Swapped an old steel cylinder at the hyoerdome less than a month ago.

If you don't want to bother bring it and I'll take it off your hands.

Cheers Damien.


----------



## Jye

Screwtop said:


> Cop musta caught him pinching something eh !



Worst pun ever!


----------



## sqyre

7 days to go.....
Hope we have a day as nice as today...
Pray to your Gods boys...whomever they may be.... that next weekend is as lovely..

Sqyre..


----------



## NickB

I've had a shitty weekend so far, so anything next week (bar some sort of freak storm that blows away only kegs and glasses) would be better. Had to work today, have no beer to drink, my swap beer is a bit iffy (needs to clear a LOT in the next week), and to top it all off, the RIS I brewed with the guys last week is INFECTED. Not happy.

Bring on next weekend, and bring on the good times. 

Cheers


----------



## Jye

NickB said:


> ...the RIS I brewed with the guys last week is INFECTED. Not happy.



What type of infects do you think you have? Aceto, lacto, brett??? Do you still have plans to bottle it and age? never know how it will turn out.


----------



## Batz

OK I have an Alt I am drinking ATM,not for 'lager boys' but.
I'll see if I can fill a party keg.

Batz


----------



## mika

sqyre said:


> :blink:
> 
> Ok...... . . .
> 
> Guys,
> Myself being someone who has on numerous occassions been "Moderated",
> I seriously think it's time to turn things down a notch.
> 
> We have progressively tried to out-gross one another and unfortunatly i think it is starting to turn from a serious "Brewers Meeting"
> into a "Schoolies Pissup". (although it may not be that far from the truth toward the end of the night.)
> 
> I myself am guilty as sin of atrosities against this threads reputation so don't think i am pointing the finger at anyone,
> I just think we should swing a little bit back to the True reason we throw these events...
> Beer Appreciation...
> 
> 98% of Craftbrewers i know come from clearly intelligent people,(Incider and myself are the other 2%  )
> And i dont want to scare off these "intelligent" people and promote "Barry Pisshead" coming to these events.
> 
> Anyone who has attended a Qld Swap knows there is hours and hours of Brewing discussion, Beer sampling, advice and comradery.
> As usual anything that involves Alchohol usually turns into a bit of fun and some she-nanagins but nothing is ever malicious or nasty.
> 
> I think we are starting to push the limits (and in some cases broken) the guidelines of the forum on a daily basis and i dont want to see this thread Pulled from the Forum.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a "Kill-joy" just get us back on track, tone it down a bit boys and i will do the same.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Sqyre..




Oh well...that's stuffed that. How do I unsubscribe from a thread ? :huh:


----------



## NickB

Jye said:


> What type of infects do you think you have? Aceto, lacto, brett??? Do you still have plans to bottle it and age? never know how it will turn out.



No idea on the type of infection (does smell a bit earthy), all I know is that the cube is still slowly gushing out the top...down to maybe 15L. Will definitely ferment it out once the current brew is done (maybe a couple more days) unless the damn cube is empty by then.... Might need to chill it down ASAP and see if it quietens down a bit.... Not happy though, however it may just turn out unique!

Cheers


----------



## Jye

NickB said:


> all I know is that the cube is still slowly gushing out the top



Now you see theres your problem... you no chilled


----------



## sqyre

mika said:


> Oh well...that's stuffed that. How do I unsubscribe from a thread ? :huh:



C'mon mate, you can say things like that and live in WA.. :blink: 
Back on the plane to QLD... Imigration are looking for you...  

Sqyre..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## FNQ Bunyip

that happens every time I go new an airport...


Osama Bin Bunyip step over here please....


----------



## Screwtop

FNQ Bunyip said:


> that happens every time I go new an airport...
> 
> 
> Osama Bin Bunyip step over here please....




Osama Bin Bunyip :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I know Sqyre has a special pair of gloves for those that get out of hand..


----------



## Paul H

NickB said:


> ....... and to top it all off, the RIS I brewed with the guys last week is INFECTED. Not happy.
> 
> Bring on next weekend, and bring on the good times.
> 
> Cheers



What's wrong it's still a RIS (Russian Infected Stout) :icon_vomit:


----------



## NickB

LOL true, I shall name it Spontaneous Stout.....

I'm not sure what's going on. Chucked it in a fermenter in the fridge @ 15C last night, and it's down to around 1.060.... Smells a bit funny, but not as bad as expected....Maybe it has started fermenting??? Wild yeast or something, though don't know how. I'll chuck some yeast in anyway and see what happens....if it's shit, I won't have wasted anything but some time I suppose!

Cheers


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Osama Bin Bunyip :lol: :lol:



FNQ Bunyip - Far North Qaeda :lol:


----------



## Batz

Sean is it your camp mattress I have here? Want me to bring it along?

Bruce I need an address mate,I can't remember the round-a-bout way we took 2 years ago. Do we have anything to put party kegs on? This is always a hassle,kegs on bars,the floor etc,perhaps if we brought a couple of milk crates for this purpose.

Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Batz said:


> Bruce I need an address mate,I can't remember the round-a-bout way we took 2 years ago.




Just follow the route you took 2 yrs ago...


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> Bruce I need an address mate,I can't remember the round-a-bout way we took 2 years ago. Do we have anything to put party kegs on? This is always a hassle,kegs on bars,the floor etc,perhaps if we brought a couple of milk crates for this purpose.
> 
> Batz



I will pm the address out tonight.

And i will hopefully have the collar for the Mega esky ready in the next day or so..
It can hold about 15 cornies.
But i dont have any fittings to hook them up..

If guys want to bring a keg/s to put in the Mega esky they will need to bring 
-a gas line with disconnect, 
-preferably a t-piece to tap in to the the gas with... (someone may need to bring another gasbottle or inline regulator as my pouring pressure for my 6 tap font is alot higher than normal about 10-12psi.)
and
-either a picnic tap or a long shank fridge tap.. (i have 4 spare side swing taps but no disconnects)
The hole in the collar will be approx. 3 inches from where the keg outlet post will be so as long as your picnic tap reaches that far it should be cool.
(i also have one spare picnic tap someone can use.)

I am basically offering up the esky as a central place to chuck all the kegs in but everyone needs to supply all the fittings etc. for each keg they bring.
I will grab 10 or so bags of ice on the day..

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Sean is it your camp mattress I have here? Want me to bring it along?
> 
> Bruce I need an address mate,I can't remember the round-a-bout way we took 2 years ago. Do we have anything to put party kegs on? This is always a hassle,kegs on bars,the floor etc,perhaps if we brought a couple of milk crates for this purpose.
> 
> Batz




If you could bring it mate I'd be most grateful!


----------



## Sully

Hi Guys,

Just for the nOObs, could you be so kind in letting me know a bit of info...

Need the addy for the Big Green Shed - PM it to me of course.

What time does the shin-dig start? I will be picking up half-fix on the way too. I have 2 spare seats if anyone is interested.

If I am sleeping in the the ute tray, who or what should I look out for and protect against?

As I am unable to bring a keg, unfortunately ran outta time to get a brew down  , and I dont believe in showing up empty handed, any objections to bringing a chille con carne and corn chips for nibbles?

Thanks

Sully


----------



## daemon

Sounds like it's going to be an interesting night, unfortunately I'll be at home recovering from having my wisdom teeth all removed. Even worse, it'll also mean that I can't drink for over a week, twice the pain!

I'll certainly be keen to make the next swap and may even be able to produce a decent AG brew by then too!


----------



## Snow

So, for those in the swap, how many bottles are we to bring? Have we heard from Mobrien or Beersom? Are we all throwing in a spare for Sqyre (I know Mrs Sqyre is already in the swap).

Also, is everyone putting their coresponding number on the lid of their bottles, to make it easier for organising the mixed cases? This is a lot easier than looking at everyone's labels to ID bottles.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## NickB

I believe numbers on the lids is the go Snow.

Sully - Only thing I can think of that you will need protection against is mozzies... Bloody things ate me alive last year, literally hundreds of bites...not fun! Oh, and if you're 'sensative', some lubricant for InCider of course...............h34r:

Hoping my swap beer will be up to scratch - got a bloody lot of clearing to do in the next 6 days.... Apologies in advance if it's shit!

Cheers


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> So, for those in the swap, how many bottles are we to bring? Have we heard from Mobrien or Beersom? Are we all throwing in a spare for Sqyre (I know Mrs Sqyre is already in the swap).
> 
> Also, is everyone putting their coresponding number on the lid of their bottles, to make it easier for organising the mixed cases? This is a lot easier than looking at everyone's labels to ID bottles.
> 
> Cheers - Snow




Looks like we are down to 20 Snow,and I have numbered the cap of my brew.

Batz


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> I will pm the address out tonight.
> 
> And i will hopefully have the collar for the Mega esky ready in the next day or so..
> It can hold about 15 cornies.
> But i dont have any fittings to hook them up..
> 
> If guys want to bring a keg/s to put in the Mega esky they will need to bring
> -a gas line with disconnect,
> -preferably a t-piece to tap in to the the gas with... (someone may need to bring another gasbottle or inline regulator as my pouring pressure for my 6 tap font is alot higher than normal about 10-12psi.)
> and
> -either a picnic tap or a long shank fridge tap.. (i have 4 spare side swing taps but no disconnects)
> The hole in the collar will be approx. 3 inches from where the keg outlet post will be so as long as your picnic tap reaches that far it should be cool.
> (i also have one spare picnic tap someone can use.)
> 
> Sqyre..




I am self contained Bruce,but I do have a few JG type T's I can bring along to help out if needed.

Batz


----------



## Ross

Bruce,

If you're short of any fittings on the day, just give us a call.... I'll be in the shop till 1pm... then party time  

Josh is looking forward to being 18 next year & part of the swap, but this week he's off with his mates doing the schoolies thing... hopefully Anthony & myself can keep the show running :unsure: without him.

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Ross
Are you guys happy to bring along a smallish order for me? All ordered before hand of course.
I don't want to make your swap a retail day for you but it would help me out a bit  

Batz


----------



## bonj

Ross said:


> Josh is looking forward to being 18 next year & part of the swap, but this week he's off with his mates doing the schoolies thing... hopefully Anthony & myself can keep the show running :unsure: without him.



Are you ready to be a grandfather Rossco? :lol: SWMBO read something the other day that said there's a disproportionate number of teenage mothers giving birth 9 months after schoolies... :icon_chickcheers: :lol:


----------



## Ross

Batz said:


> Ross
> Are you guys happy to bring along a smallish order for me? All ordered before hand of course.
> I don't want to make your swap a retail day for you but it would help me out a bit
> 
> Batz




No probs at all.

cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre

Snow- dont worry about any swap beers for me Mrs Sqyre's Case will be fine.. :icon_cheers: 
and no word from Beersom i will have to check the thread about Mobrien but i dont think so...

Batz- bring the taps just in case..

Ross - thanks i will let you know..

Sorry i didnt get the address PM out last night.. Sending this morning.

Sqyre..


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> Snow- dont worry about any swap beers for me Mrs Sqyre's Case will be fine.. :icon_cheers:
> and no word from Beersom i will have to check the thread about Mobrien but i dont think so...
> 
> Batz- bring the taps just in case..
> 
> Ross - thanks i will let you know..
> 
> Sorry i didnt get the address PM out last night.. Sending this morning.
> 
> Sqyre..




Sqyre,

I'm pretty sure Beersom is a non starter due to the amount of work going on at the Brewery, with it due for opening in a few weeks time.


Cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre

Ross said:


> Sqyre,
> 
> I'm pretty sure Beersom is a non starter due to the amount of work going on at the Brewery, with it due for opening in a few weeks time.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




No worries, thanks Ross.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Only 96 posts too get too the grand ... as per normal for a QLD swap thred this is a frivoulas post...

cheers


----------



## sqyre

address sent via PM...  
If you havn't got it let me know..

Sqyre..


----------



## mossyrocks

I'll more than likely be driving down to Sqyre's on Saturday, so anyone around Browns Plains/Heritage Park/Boronia Heights etc. area wanting a lift, let me know and we can arrange for a time to be picked up etc.

Cheers


----------



## Lobsta

just removed myself from the swapping list and added myself to the attending but not swapping list. 

all work and no play make lobby something-something...


----------



## bonj

<insert obligatory plug for brewerhood email list here> 
(PM me your address or visit Brewerhood Mailing List and use your username as your name so I can approve you)


----------



## Batz

Lobsta said:


> just removed myself from the swapping list and added myself to the attending but not swapping list.
> 
> all work and no play make lobby something-something...




With 5 days to go !

Shame

Batz


----------



## NickB

I'll be driving down as well, anyone from the Western Suburbs (I'm in Springfield lakes) who needs a lift is more than welcome. Just PM me and we'll sort something out!

Cheers


----------



## bconnery

There's a chance I may need a lift, the rest of the family may have to decamp to the in-laws, so I'm wondering if there's anyone who is going to and from, on the next day , and could pick me up from Mt Gravatt East? 
Edit: I should add, and has room for my case, swag, keg, etc... 

If not I should be able to organise a lift/ to have the car, but it would help me out immensely to have the availability of transport...


----------



## mossyrocks

bconnery said:


> There's a chance I may need a lift, the rest of the family may have to decamp to the in-laws, so I'm wondering if there's anyone who is going to and from, on the next day , and could pick me up from Mt Gravatt East?
> Edit: I should add, and has room for my case, swag, keg, etc...
> 
> If not I should be able to organise a lift/ to have the car, but it would help me out immensely to have the availability of transport...



Ben,

I have a conference to go to in the City that wraps up at 11:30am. I should be able to pick you up on my way home to pack my gear etc., if no-one else can help you out.

Cheers


----------



## bconnery

mossyrocks said:


> Ben,
> 
> I have a conference to go to in the City that wraps up at 11:30am. I should be able to pick you up on my way home to pack my gear etc., if no-one else can help you out.
> 
> Cheers



Cheers mossyrocks. At this stage it isn't confirmed but it's good to know there is an option. 
If it is required I'll shout you a beer on the night 
At the risk of being pushy, does the offer apply one way only? No bother of course if it does just that I'll need to sure up homewards direction as well...

I'll pm you my number anyway in case we need to be in touch on the day. 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## yardy

was hoping on getting a lift with Batz to meet & greet but bloody work calls, next time maybe...


cheers

yard


----------



## mossyrocks

bconnery said:


> Cheers mossyrocks. At this stage it isn't confirmed but it's good to know there is an option.
> If it is required I'll shout you a beer on the night
> At the risk of being pushy, does the offer apply one way only? No bother of course if it does just that I'll need to sure up homewards direction as well...
> 
> I'll pm you my number anyway in case we need to be in touch on the day.
> 
> Cheers
> Ben



Ben,

As I'm driving there and staying in the car overnight - the lift home is included.

Cheers


----------



## bconnery

mossyrocks said:


> Ben,
> 
> As I'm driving there and staying in the car overnight - the lift home is included.
> 
> Cheers



Awesome! In that case I'll shout you several beers on the night 
As said, I'll let you know if I need to take you up on your generous offer. 

We could have done this all via the brewerhood email list or PMs but we can't let PP down on the post count ...


----------



## NickB

Yep, that's right Ben, only 84 posts to go till the grand..... C'mon QLD, do it for the state...do it for BEER goddammit!




Cheers


----------



## bonj

No way! I'm not contributing to this frivolity in any way. :angry:



edit: crap.


----------



## NickB

Muhahahahahahahahahahahahaha....

You will not escape the frivolity nor the frivolous posts.... You are OURS Bonj....

(hmm, that came out sounding a bit...ummm..."Qld Case Swap Gay".......I mean, manly and cool...ahh bugger it, I can't deny it... I just can't resist the Ned Flanders look.....)






h34r:


----------



## Adamt

All this frivolity and you have less participants than the SA swap... I guess that makes ours better!


----------



## bonj

Good time to start an interstate swap war with the South Aussies.... that'll boost the post count a fair bit, I'd think.


----------



## NickB

Nah, we definitely beat you... I mean, you're from SA..... h34r:

I blame Lobsta for pulling out. He always pulls out early....or late....ahem....


----------



## bradsbrew

Do we really need to make it to 1000 to make QLD better than SA?


----------



## NickB

No, the fact that we're in QLD and they're in SA means we win by default.... getting to 1000 is just for pride, and to keep old Uncle PP happy....



Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Hey Stu, wanna lift from the olds place same as last year?????

Screwy


----------



## NickB

Geez Mike, we're trying to abuse the South Australians here, and you pop in with lifts and sanity. Mate, you've lost your touch....

























Nah, you're a legend mate


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> No, the fact that we're in QLD and they're in SA means we win by default....



Was at a training course in adelaide a couple of weeks ago with guys from sydney and perth. geez the poor barman copped it when he served us what he called pints. Thats a schooner pal, not a pint. 
When I got back to work in Brissy and was asked if I learnt anything in Adelaide I told them yep if you want a pint in adelaide ask for an Imperial. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB

LOL, bloody great... A PINT is a PINT....not a schooner  Love it! 

OK, back to the real, true, Aussie, QLD PINT of RauchBier in front of me (thought there might be a German influence somewhere in there....)



Cheers


----------



## clarkey7

Ross said:


> Sqyre,
> 
> I'm pretty sure Beersom is a non starter due to the amount of work going on at the Brewery, with it due for opening in a few weeks time.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


When are going to head up to MT brewing to show our support...maybe we can utilise some of the time at the swap to organise a trip instead of Troydo's thermometer calibration...

PB :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB

Ohhh, don't poke the Troydo... He's violent when provoked....ahem




Cheers


----------



## Lobsta

i hope it doesnt need to be said, but judging by the xmas in july effort...
does SOMEBODY have Khe San in a form that can be played at the swap?

No dodgying up something with bonjs phone, my tape adaptor and an internet connection... oh, and winkle, that porn was all bonj... I swears...

haha

I have the Yes Dance on my phone, so we can do that fine. 

Lobby


----------



## bonj

I have already been PMing Mrs.Sqyre about Khe Sanh (amongst other things h34r: ) and will have it available in multiple formats for our easy consumption.


----------



## Lobsta

good good. now everybody has to get practising their 'fork in the garbage disposal'. no sloppy 'yes'-ing!

Lobby


----------



## Sully

Lobsta said:


> i hope it doesnt need to be said, but judging by the xmas in july effort...
> does SOMEBODY have Khe San in a form that can be played at the swap?
> 
> No dodgying up something with bonjs phone, my tape adaptor and an internet connection... oh, and winkle, that porn was all bonj... I swears...
> 
> haha
> 
> I have the Yes Dance on my phone, so we can do that fine.
> 
> Lobby


Is there access to a tv and dvd player? I can bring a chisel dvd, along with some trashy 80's video clips plus a few compilation dvds (dare I say VB Slab of Rock I & II).


Cheers

Sully.


----------



## bonj

Sully, the DVD playing depends on whether the Sqyres decide to put the TV up in the bar. They were thinking about it but it can't be guaranteed. I have made a DVD of The Last Stand with direct access to Khe Sanh from the top level menu specifically for the swap, but if you want, you can bring yours too as it will no doubt have more actual songs than The Last Stand. I will be bringing it on CD and mp3 formats too (the live version).


----------



## InCider

I'll make a CD of MP3s with all the faves too as a backup. We'll need 'Piss up a rope' by ween as well as Cold Chisel. And 'Ace of Spades' by Motorhead.

Baabra is ready for the swap too. Just doing her exercises.... :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> I'll make a CD of MP3s with all the faves too as a backup. We'll need 'Piss up a rope' by ween as well as Cold Chisel. And 'Ace of Spades' by Motorhead.
> 
> Baabra is ready for the swap too. Just doing her exercises.... :blink:



And you cant forget Weens 'waving my dick in the wind'. :unsure: 
Was driving home from Bundy on friday and ace of spades came on the radio cranked it and I was the wierd guy headbanging and singing to himself in his car :super:


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Baabra is ready for the swap too. Just doing her exercises.... :blink:




I love it when she does that


----------



## Lobsta

InCider said:


> Baabra is ready for the swap too. Just doing her exercises.... :blink:



im wondering how you typed that with both hands on baa-bra's shoulders... :blink:


----------



## Batz

Lobsta said:


> im wondering how you typed that with both hands on baa-bra's shoulders... :blink:




You can grab two ears in the one hand


----------



## InCider

She's in arrears :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> You can grab two ears in the one hand


 :lol: classic


----------



## NickB

LOL, they all come out after 8 don't they fellas!

Can't wait 'till sat night! Hope the 'chicks' are ready for me...god knows I've missed them


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> Can't wait 'till sat night! Hope the 'chicks' are ready for me...god knows I've missed them



Getting clucky mate?


----------



## browndog

NickB said:


> Muhahahahahahahahahahahahaha....
> 
> You will not escape the frivolity nor the frivolous posts.... You are OURS Bonj....
> 
> (hmm, that came out sounding a bit...ummm..."Qld Case Swap Gay".......I mean, manly and cool...ahh bugger it, I can't deny it... I just can't resist the Ned Flanders look.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h34r:



Nick, you could have said "all your frivolity are belong to us" an oldy but goody.

Swap bottles ready
IPA ready
Home made jerky ready

counting down T minus 5 sleeps and counting.

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

I'm not a 100% certain but i'm pretty sure the Khe Sahn Tradition was Born here at the big green shed..
It presently resides in my 6000 song playlist along with Weens "piss up a rope"and the rest of the album...
If you want to bring music.. cd is fine but pre ripped mp3 is prefered...

Mrs Sqyre has suggested taking the 42" plasma upstairs but i need a wall mount..
Not to mention a poo-load of cables etc to reach the 15 odd meters to the bar where the PC lives..
so dont bank on a tv at the swap...  maybe next year with the Pool table...

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## clarkey7

Batz said:


> TV at a swap !
> Don't you dare
> 
> 
> Batz


PC with webcam could also be dangerous... :unsure:


----------



## Batz

Pocket Beers said:


> PC with webcam could also be dangerous... :unsure:





Don't remind us of that year


----------



## Lobsta

InCider said:


> She's in arrears :icon_cheers:



dont you mean *your* in 'er rear?


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> TV at a swap !
> Don't you dare
> 
> 
> Batz



So much funny stuff on You Tube...  

Sqyre,,, :lol:


----------



## Batz

I'll want to be feeling a whole lot better than I do today
Both the wife and I have come down with a killer flu  


Batz


----------



## bconnery

Batz said:


> You can grab two ears in the one hand



Uncalled for, where's a moderator when you need one


----------



## Sully

Batz said:


> I'll want to be feeling a whole lot better than I do today
> Both the wife and I have come down with a killer flu
> 
> 
> Batz



Rest, rest and more rest. Echinasia and Garlic tablets 3 times a day and you should be right (think positive). 

I had the bloody thing for nearly 3 weeks because I was stupid enough to aerate the lawn with the neighbours over 3 days and play baseball when it first took hold. knocks the crap outta ya.

Cheers


Sully


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Sully said:


> Rest, rest and more rest. Echinasia and Garlic tablets 3 times a day and you should be right (think positive).
> 
> Sully




Don't worry about all that hippy herbal crap Batz , QLD produces the best flu killer .... Rum ... A 40 Oz of bundy consumed in an evening and by the time you get over that your flu symptoms are gone...

Cheers


----------



## Nevermore

Hm so I should probably stick my camera batteries on charge huh?

I wouldnt like to be left high and dry when all the action is on


----------



## Chad

Anyone from around the Ipswich, Carole Park, Springfield Lakes area got room for an extra person (me) for the trip down only?
If so, I'm guessing you will be cutting across the Goodna Rd route, so I can meet you somewhere convenient around the Springfield / Springfield Lakes area.

I should probably also say that I have 2 milk crates of beer, and a half size keg too.


----------



## bonj

Chad said:


> Anyone from around the Ipswich, Carole Park, Springfield Lakes area got room for an extra person (me) for the trip down only?
> If so, I'm guessing you will be cutting across the Goodna Rd route, so I can meet you somewhere convenient around the Springfield / Springfield Lakes area.


Hey Chad,

I'm catching a lift down with Browndog. Perhaps you should PM him and find out if we'll have room.


----------



## NickB

I'm heading down from Springfield Lakes Chad if you need a lift. Let me know at BABBs if you're going along this week.

Cheers


----------



## Chad

Thanks Nick. PM me what time you're leaving and your address, and I'll get SWMBO to drop me off.

Thanks for mention Browndog Bonj.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Well I have just placed the order for 5doz fresh oysters to be picked up sat morninng...


----------



## Nevermore

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well I have just placed the order for 5doz fresh oysters to be picked up sat morninng...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Is 5 Doz going to be enough... :super: 

Should I get few Jars as well....  

If ya dont like em...dont eat em...  


Sqyre...


I will retract my statement about the killpatrick oysters...if there is a need then by all means do some..but fresh is the tastiest...






And Incider...No, Oysters to NOT tast like sheep...


----------



## sqyre

Nevermore said:


> Hm so I should probably stick my camera batteries on charge huh?
> 
> I wouldnt like to be left high and dry when all the action is on



:super: 

4 more sleeps boys... :icon_chickcheers: 

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

I need to some serious getting better stuff right away !






Batz


----------



## InCider

Ah feck! I'll bring a BIG lot of bog roll - unused. We're bound to go through a bit. 

And maybe some instant coffee for brekky - I'll never be able to get work to lend me their coffee machine... :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## InCider

Mr & Mrs Jye are on the way to the hospital - it could be mini-brewers! Of course he orchestrated this so he could come to the Swap!


----------



## kram

Why didn't they make a trip to Bens bar?


----------



## bonj

Yay! I hope it goes smoothly for all involved.


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> Mr & Mrs Jye are on the way to the hospital - it could be mini-brewers! Of course he orchestrated this so he could come to the Swap!



Nothing as exciting as the first... :beerbang: 
or as scary.. . . :unsure: 
Hope he packed lots of lollies... you have to have lots of lollies..

and i hope it all goes smoothly... :icon_cheers: 
Sqyre.. 


EDIT:


InCider said:


> Of course he orchestrated this so he could come to the Swap!


Nipple stimulation is apparently the key to bringing on labor....
Jye has been tweaking his for the last week just so he can try and make it to the Swap... :lol:


----------



## Batz

And beer ! Always pack beer...it could be a wait of 30 minutes or more!

So lollies and beer






Batz


----------



## InCider

I think 'InCider' is good name for your wee bairn Jye!

(and that is regardless of sex before anyone says it!)


----------



## Lobsta

Saw this on another forum (the one full of scary bikers), and immediately thought of *someone* ( ^ ) in this thread... 

~~~

Man walks into the bedroom with an [inflatable] sheep under his arm while his wife is lying in bed reading. 

Man says: 'This is the pig I have sex with when you've got a headache.' 

Wife replies: 'I think you'll find that is a sheep.' 

Man replies: 'I think you'll find I was talking to the sheep'


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Heading south this morning , Yeehaa ... swap here I come .... See you all Saturday.....

Sqyre I'll catch you this arvo around 13:30 ____ 14:00 I recon ....


Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

24 posts to go...


Come on..we can do it...


----------



## bonj

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Come on..we can do it...


Can not! 

Is this the right room for an argument? 
C'mon.... :lol:


----------



## Batz

I've told you once


----------



## bonj

No you haven't.


----------



## bconnery

Right stop that. 
It's silly.


----------



## mika

You're going to have some competition Adam. The WA boy's are a bit peeved about their post being hijacked by that Hippy from QLD...unleash the WRATH !


----------



## bonj

mika said:


> You're going to have some competition Adam. The WA boy's are a bit peeved about their post being hijacked by that Hippy from QLD...unleash the WRATH !


:lol:

You don't realise that it doesn't matter who posts the 1000th post. It just proves that we're more popular!


----------



## bconnery

mika said:


> You're going to have some competition Adam. The WA boy's are a bit peeved about their post being hijacked by that Hippy from QLD...unleash the WRATH !


"unleash the WRATH "
*W*estern *R*uddy *A*ustralian *T*hread *H*ijackers? 

Anyway, Bonj isn't a hippy. He just smells that way  

(Sorry Bonj. I'll shout you a beer at the swap)


----------



## sqyre

I hope the weather gets better...
Been pissing down here this morning... :unsure: 

But we'll be right, same spit encloser as last year so the rain shouldn't hinder the cooking of the pig...
Just gunna have to find some dry wood..

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj

bconnery said:


> "unleash the WRATH "
> *W*estern *R*uddy *A*ustralian *T*hread *H*ijackers?
> 
> Anyway, Bonj isn't a hippy. He just smells that way
> 
> (Sorry Bonj. I'll shout you a beer at the swap)



:lol: :icon_cheers: it's a deal.


----------



## sqyre

3 SLEEPS TO CASE SWAP!!!
Just in case anyone was wondering..
Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Thanks Sqyre, certainly made keeping track of the days left much easier. One suggestion, BIGGER and REDDER font.



10 to go people


----------



## Lobsta

i can count the sleeps to go on 1 hand now!!!

i wana go to bed now to make it come quicker... haha. 

oh, and jlm, whats the situation with the man-lift? i dont mind a little later, as im tied up that morning till at least 2. 

hey troydo, i dare ya to lick incider's head...


----------



## bonj

Lobsta said:


> i can count the sleeps to go on 1 hand now!!!
> 
> i wana go to bed now to make it come quicker... haha.
> 
> oh, and jlm, whats the situation with the man-lift? i dont mind a little later, as im tied up that morning till at least 2.
> 
> hey troydo, i dare ya to lick incider's head...


There are just too many ways to reply to that post! My brain is going to explode! :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew

Ducatiboy stu said:


> 994 posts....



I think you'll find its actually 995 :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle

Alright what time is the case swap going down??? BrownDog in command again this year?


----------



## browndog

What ? who ran it at your place Winkle, I don't mind doing it though.

998

BD


----------



## winkle

Dunno, I think it was Chad :unsure:


----------



## winkle

Goal assist to me :beerbang:


----------



## Adamt

The QLD case swap is about bumming sheep and frivolously excessive posting. I showed my domination (on behalf of SA) in posting frivolity by stealing the 1000th post. You can keep the sheep bumming.


----------



## sqyre

*AHEM* <_< 

I sugest you look again...  


WOOHOO!!!! 1000th POST!!!!

Sqyre...


----------



## Adamt

I just did...?


----------



## sqyre

Ned has arrived in the South East!!!!
Mrs Sqyre is enroute to rondayvue with Ned for operation "Case Swap Prawn Delivery"

Sqyre... :beer:


----------



## Adamt

Winnarh.


----------



## bonj

Me!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

No 3 to get

 1000


----------



## sqyre

LOL... Pissfunny...
You only have so many post to delete Adam..we have hundreds... :lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## bonj

Me again!


----------



## Batz

Too slow Bonj


----------



## Adamt

Doesn't matter how many people have climbed Everest or been to the Moon (apparently)... it's only the first person that matters. I have that title and you can all go and fornicate with blow-up sheep!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

If we keep going at this rate...we will be down to post No 1


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Too slow Bonj


Yes, but I only need another deleted post and I'm back again!


----------



## bonj

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If we keep going at this rate...we will be down to post No 1


Shortest and longest swap thread ever.... all in the same thread! :super:


----------



## sqyre

HAHA!!!
I reckon at least 50 posts came and went then... :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## sqyre

You know.... <_< we all could go and post a few hudred congratulation posts in the SA swap thread...to AdamT for getting the 1000th post  
I reckon that would get him pretty much Banned from the SA Case Swap....  

Sqyre.. h34r:


----------



## Adamt

I am the heart and soul (well actually, maybe just the hair) of the SA case swap. Do what you will!


----------



## sqyre

I heard you had to beg on hand and knee to get back into the SA Swap.. 
after your Lift to the QLD Swap broke down.. :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## TidalPete

Congratulations Bonj! :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> I heard you had to beg on hand and knee to get back into the SA Swap..
> after your Lift to the QLD Swap broke down.. :lol:
> 
> Sqyre..




Yeah..they coulnd find a ciggerette lighter for the ute :lol:


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> Congratulations Bonj! :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP :beer:


woohoo! I've had the 1000th post twice now!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Congrats on a fine and honest acheivement :icon_chickcheers: 


Dont tell Adam...

He might cry... :unsure:


----------



## jayandcath

Bonj said:


> woohoo! I've had the 1000th post twice now!



Bonj (or should I say Merv!) nice work mate, give it to those bottom aussies.

Jay


----------



## bonj

jayandcath said:


> Bonj (or should I say Merv!) nice work mate, give it to those bottom aussies.
> 
> Jay


Or as I prefer to refer to them: *bottom dwellers*.


----------



## sqyre

We made the 1000... no everyone has retired... :unsure: 
we have 3 sleeps to go...
Reckon we can make it to 2000...  

Sqyre..


----------



## frogman

Case swap bottle this afternoon.
Should be good for consumption between chrissy and big ears.

Fosters with frog spawn Hope you guys enjoy it.

Frogman.....


----------



## Lobsta

sqyre said:


> We made the 1000... no everyone has retired... :unsure:
> we have 3 sleeps to go...
> Reckon we can make it to 2000...
> 
> Sqyre..



I accept your challenge sqyre!

Funny Youtube video posting competition!!!



Lobby


----------



## InCider

Bump


----------



## Sully

Lobsta said:


> I accept your challenge sqyre!
> 
> Funny Youtube video posting competition!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby






Trent from Punchy

:blink:


----------



## Batz

Banjo wants to be in the swap thread too,well if it's going to be 2000 why not?







Batz


----------



## jayandcath

Lobsta said:


> I accept your challenge sqyre!
> 
> Funny Youtube video posting competition!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby




Do you know Incider's brother Lobby???? Hoooor

Jay


----------



## InCider

jayandcath said:


> Do you know Incider's brother Lobby???? Hoooor
> 
> Jay




He must of had a man-wig on :lol:


----------



## Duff

Is the fellow DAG Bunyip there?

Did he get stopped by security at the airport, again?


----------



## bonj

Duff said:


> Is the fellow DAG Bunyip there?
> 
> Did he get stopped by security at the airport, again?


If he did, he was using Batz's old navigation system :lol:


----------



## InCider

Duff said:


> Is the fellow DAG Bunyip there?
> 
> Did he get stopped by security at the airport, again?




He'd get stopped at the border too if he came from NSW :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Lucky I am coming in via Mt Isa :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

He could've said he was form S E Queensland Hinterlands,they have a special isle they rush you through.
They don't even check your luggage anymore,just burn the lot.You'll be in that line soon Screwy.

Batz


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Bump



Shouldn't have that read BUM? h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Batz said:


> Banjo wants to be in the swap thread too,well if it's going to be 2000 why not?
> 
> 
> View attachment 22812
> 
> 
> 
> Batz




Nice Staffy..or is he an AmStaff

If only mine would stand that long for a photo


----------



## sqyre

Duff said:


> Is the fellow DAG Bunyip there?
> 
> Did he get stopped by security at the airport, again?



He is in SE Qld.. but he has gone walkabout for a few days out woopwoop to visit friends...
I have his cargo of tasty prawns tucked away safely in my shed... B) 

Sqyre..


----------



## Batz

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Nice Staffy..or is he an AmStaff
> 
> If only mine would stand that long for a photo




Staffy around there some place yes,but another few breeds mixed in as well.He has long legs and can run like the wind,which is what does most days,between swimming that is.


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Staffy around there some place yes,but another few breeds mixed in as well.He has long legs...



He sure does! In that picture of Banjo the water is 3 meters deep!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> He sure does! In that picture of Banjo the water is 3 meters deep!




makes BARBRA jealous


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> makes BARBRA jealous



He makes Baa Bra into chops and shanks!


----------



## browndog

frogman said:


> Case swap bottle this afternoon.
> Should be good for consumption between chrissy and big ears.
> 
> Fosters with frog spawn Hope you guys enjoy it.
> 
> Frogman.....



Jeez, I hope that is not a natural harvest Frogman........

-BD


----------



## frogman

browndog said:


> Jeez, I hope that is not a natural harvest Frogman........
> 
> -BD


Captive breed personally imported from Victoria.
My own 5 frogs.
Only the best for you guys.

Big D.


----------



## Lobsta

INSERT FRIVOLITY!!!


----------



## Nevermore

Deleting posts is pretty un-internet of you


----------



## brendanos

But it gives you a great post count, right?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Duff said:


> Is the fellow DAG Bunyip there?
> 
> Did he get stopped by security at the airport, again?




Yes , Explosives test ,bag search , lucky 10 questions about my activitys in the last 10 days and my plans while in the south..

Oh I look forward too flying sooo much...

cheers


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Yes , Explosives test ,bag search , lucky 10 questions about my activitys in the last 10 days and my plans while in the south..
> 
> Oh I look forward too flying sooo much...
> 
> cheers




Did you bring an AK-47 and hunting knife with you again Ned?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Yes , Explosives test ,bag search , lucky 10 questions about my activitys in the last 10 days and my plans while in the south..
> 
> Oh I look forward too flying sooo much...
> 
> cheers




May be a lot easier if you didnt wear a white sheet next time to the airport B)


----------



## sqyre

2 more sleeps...!!!  
Better make them good ones..


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> 2 more sleeps...!!!
> Better make them good ones..




I am too excited to sheep....I mean sleep !!

Batz


----------



## bonj

Yay!

Don't forget your chairs, folks... seating is at a bit of a premium this year.


----------



## sqyre

Bonj said:


> Yay!
> 
> Don't forget your chairs, folks... seating is at a bit of a premium this year.



Yes dont forget your chairs...
And dont forget to bring a glass... i have a few but not many..  

Sqyre..


----------



## staggalee

Batz said:


> Staffy around there some place yes,but another few breeds mixed in as well.He has long legs and can run like the wind,which is what does most days,between swimming that is.



A touch of Mastiff there too, I reckon. Nice and solid in the chest and shoulder.
But we need Pumpy here... he`s a recognised authority in identifying dog breeds :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Batz

staggalee said:


> But we need Pumpy here... he`s a recognised authority in identifying dog breeds :lol:
> 
> stagga.



Pumpy's met Banjo


----------



## staggalee

and his valued opinion was....?
{don`t forget he thought Tony`s dog was a greyhound} :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## bonj

I am the debil!


----------



## jlm

Lobsta said:


> oh, and jlm, whats the situation with the man-lift? i dont mind a little later, as im tied up that morning till at least 2.


Hey Lobby, only just saw this. Bad news, I think I'm out. My dad's in hospital and my mum isn't much better, so I'm staying down there at night 'cause if she falls she's stuffed. Sorry bout the late notice, some-one was leaving from mount gravatt east though? I'll let you know if there is any change in the situation.


----------



## NickB

Sqyre, I have managed to acquire (through freecycle) 4 bar stools, not sure of the condition until I pick them up tonight, but I'll bring them down, and i you need them, you can keep them! I've got no room for them but can't resist a bargain (ie:free)

Cheers


----------



## winkle

How did Jye and the Mrs go?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bonj said:


> I am the debil!
> 
> View attachment 22826




We always knew that you where the satan's prophet


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> How did Jye and the Mrs go?



Jye did fine. 
The Mrs had a baby... 
Jye will have more details when he wakes up I'm sure...


----------



## Adamt

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We always knew that you where the satan's prophet



That would've been much better if the devil had a little boy's moustache and was stirring the pot with a ukulele.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

There will be no excuse for Jye to miss the swap now....


----------



## sqyre

NickB said:


> Sqyre, I have managed to acquire (through freecycle) 4 bar stools, not sure of the condition until I pick them up tonight, but I'll bring them down, and i you need them, you can keep them! I've got no room for them but can't resist a bargain (ie:free)
> 
> Cheers



Awesome!! Thanks Nick..


----------



## bconnery

I'll have either a pilsner or saison to go with the remnants of my American Amber mini-keg. 
Depends on tasting results/quality control tonight and tomorrow 

Sqyre, I'll bring my soda stream etc anyway but if there is space in the man-freezer or whatever name you've come up with for the arrangement at the moment I'll take it...


----------



## sqyre

bconnery said:


> I'll have either a pilsner or saison to go with the remnants of my American Amber mini-keg.
> Depends on tasting results/quality control tonight and tomorrow
> 
> Sqyre, I'll bring my soda stream etc anyway but if there is space in the man-freezer or whatever name you've come up with for the arrangement at the moment I'll take it...



Ben, there is plenty of room in the Mega esky...
Although, depending on how much myself and Ned inhale tommorrow night, i believe i may be able to squeeze you on to the 6 tap font along with Browndog..  .. if you wish..

So as not to limit the upstairs section of the shed to drinks only i will be postioning the Mega-esky downstairs on the Mega-deck just to spread things out a bit..
Also allows the boys to enjoy and compare and discuss the beers away from Incider's slam dancing..  

New and improved Shed..(i put a light in it  ) now with 150 square meters of decked beer garden downstairs.. B) 


Sqyre..


----------



## NickB

Quick question guys - Say if my Swap Beer had a BIG Diacetyl problem........ Would it be best to drop out this late, or keep myself in the swap, hoping that either the beer cleans itself up over the next few weeks, or that someone my find the beer useful as a fault finding excercise?

Oh, and if we're bringing a keg, do we need to bring taps and line etc??

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Nick....just bring it....dont panic...


----------



## sqyre

NickB said:


> Quick question guys - Say if my Swap Beer had a BIG Diacetyl problem........ Would it be best to drop out this late, or keep myself in the swap, hoping that either the beer cleans itself up over the next few weeks, or that someone my find the beer useful as a fault finding excercise?
> 
> Oh, and if we're bringing a keg, do we need to bring taps and line etc??
> 
> Cheers



What Stu said...
And bring taps and lines, etc...


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Quick question guys - Say if my Swap Beer had a BIG Diacetyl problem........ Would it be best to drop out this late, or keep myself in the swap, hoping that either the beer cleans itself up over the next few weeks, or that someone my find the beer useful as a fault finding excercise?
> 
> Oh, and if we're bringing a keg, do we need to bring taps and line etc??
> 
> Cheers



Bring it along, it'll probably clean up!

The worst thing that can happen is people will point & snigger behind your back, but not about chickens this time 
My Rootin Saison is ready to drink 2 weeks ago, I hope I've got 21 left :unsure:


----------



## Chad

So I can give SWMBO a rough pickup time, what time are we looking at for serving up dinner?


----------



## sqyre

Chad said:


> So I can give SWMBO a rough pickup time, what time are we looking at for serving up dinner?



I'm gunna say approx 6:30- 7 pm....(although weather, the alignment of the moons etc, could make it alot earlier.. but it should be ready by then.)
I have ordered a larger than normal Pig (40kg) its cheaper than smaller pigs just takes more to cook..(last year was a little under 35 kg)
Hopefully Ned and myself can get it going early on saturday so its ready in time.. :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre..


----------



## staggalee

So make sure you`re both got your heads down at sunset tomorrow- no playing up like wounded japs  

stagga.


----------



## browndog

winkle said:


> Bring it along, it'll probably clean up!
> 
> The worst thing that can happen is people will point & snigger behind your back




We do that anyway MUHAhahahahahaaaaa...........

-BD


----------



## NickB

Har de Har Har....

:angry: 

We need someone to **** up more than me this Sat to overtake any bad memories......Any volunteers??

See the non-lazy ones among you at BABBs tonight 

Cheers


----------



## browndog

NickB said:


> Har de Har Har....
> 
> :angry:
> 
> We need someone to **** up more than me this Sat to overtake any bad memories......Any volunteers??
> 
> See the non-lazy ones among you at BABBs tonight
> 
> Cheers



I'd love come tonight, but when you have two kids and a missus that does not think that brewing is the meaning of life, then you will appreciate our situation my young padawan. BTW Nick, if you dissapear again, me and Incider will be looking for you with the french stick loaf and the live chicken again.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

NickB said:


> See the non-lazy ones among you at BABBs tonight


Bugger, i was going to come along seeing its the first time i can..(being on holidays and all)
But i've just indulged in about 12 APA's.. :unsure: 

Oh well maybe next time it lines up with a holiday...  

Sqyre..


----------



## staggalee

browndog said:


> We do that anyway MUHAhahahahahaaaaa...........
> 
> -BD


or even worse...





Double MUHAhahahahahaaaaaa.....

stagga.


----------



## Batz

Just got a call wanting me to do a shift Saturday

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

Hey Sully have you styill got any room for a lift.


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> Just got a call wanting me to do a shift Saturday
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Batz



No worries Batz, 
luckily Mrs Sqyre had only just left now to do the shoping for the Swap.. 
so i have phoned and asked her to reduce the grocery list by 1 more so i dont end up in the red again...  
Trevc is also a late cancellation...

Sqyre..


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> How did Jye and the Mrs go?


I have it on good authority that Mrs Jye and their baby girl are doing great.

Three cheers for Mrs Jye and the baby. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj

Adamt said:


> That would've been much better if the devil had a little boy's moustache and was stirring the pot with a ukulele.


Just make sure it's a pineapple shaped ukulele.... they're my fave.


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> Har de Har Har....
> 
> :angry:
> 
> We need someone to **** up more than me this Sat to overtake any bad memories......Any volunteers??
> 
> See the non-lazy ones among you at BABBs tonight
> 
> Cheers



Nick in the BaaBras Chicken Harem!


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> No worries Batz,
> luckily Mrs Sqyre had only just left now to do the shoping for the Swap..
> so i have phoned and asked her to reduce the grocery list by 1 more so i dont end up in the red again...
> Trevc is also a late cancellation...
> 
> Sqyre..




WTF?


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> WTF?



HAHA!!!
Wish i could have seen your face... :lol: 
Its all good Mate, Renae isn't shopping untill tommorrow....
I take it your still joining us?

Sqyre...


----------



## Sully

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Sully have you styill got any room for a lift.


Certainly have, picking up Half-Fix at Everton Park between 1.30 and 2.00ish so passing through Kallangur around 1.00 - 1.15 cause I need to detour via England Park to do a pick up, so I will pick you up first. 

I hope you can navigate and read a map  


PM me your address and a landmark near you.

Cheers


Sully


----------



## browndog

InCider said:


> Nick in the BaaBras Chicken Harem!




and the bread




-BD


----------



## Lobsta

_*LOBSTA NEEDS A MAN LIFT!!! SOMEWHERE AROUND CARINDALE? ANYONE?*_


----------



## InCider

The 'Atomic Wedgie' was a lift of sorts...


----------



## Lobsta

yeah, but unless sqyre can reach all the way to carindale, that doesnt help me any...


----------



## AndySmith

I can probably give you a "Man lift" lobby, PM me with your details. I am over at sherwood but can detour that way.


----------



## Sully

Lobsta said:


> _*LOBSTA NEEDS A MAN LIFT!!! SOMEWHERE AROUND CARINDALE? ANYONE?*_


Mate if ya throw in a few bob for fuel I will detour your way. its a bit cramped in the back seat but at least you will get there. PM me your address and phone number if you want to take up the offer. Its the last available seat.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## Lobsta

LOBBY HAS A MAN LIFT!!! THANKYOU THB!!!


----------



## jlm

Glad you found a lift Lobby, was a bit worried you'd struggle with the late notice. I'm definatley not going to make it, have fun guys.


----------



## Snow

winkle said:


> My Rootin Saison is ready to drink 2 weeks ago, I hope I've got 21 left :unsure:



Hey Winkle, you should be all right - you only need to bring 17 bottles for the swap. If you look at the blog list, you'll see a number of people have pulled out.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## NickB

OK, have the stools Sqyre - they're pretty OK condition, silver and black. Will bring all 4 if I can squeeze them into the car with the rest of the gear.

God I need a beer! ******* work!

Cheers


----------



## winkle

Snow said:


> Hey Winkle, you should be all right - you only need to bring 17 bottles for the swap. If you look at the blog list, you'll see a number of people have pulled out.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Just as well, all this QA testing has been giving me a headache :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj

I reckon I could go some QA testing right about now. Cut my hand cutting those bar steward tamper rings off the swap bottles.... grrr :angry:
Not real happy with the beer. It's nice and all, but fell short of my goal... anyway, you'd better enjoy it... :lol:


----------



## bconnery

NickB said:


> OK, have the stools Sqyre - they're pretty OK condition, silver and black.


In this spirit of this thread only...
Silver and black is not ok condition for stools you know Nick. You might need to see someone about that. 
Plus I really really don't want to know what Sqyre wants them for


----------



## winkle

I'm really suffering from a lack of interest today , maybe I should just...
View attachment 22848


----------



## NickB

Me three Perry. Maybe we've all just got other things on our minds.....


( :chug: )

So are you actually coming along tomorrow mate? Didn't you have some other function or something??

Cheers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Me three Perry. Maybe we've all just got other things on our minds.....
> 
> 
> ( :chug: )
> 
> So are you actually coming along tomorrow mate? Didn't you have some other function or something??
> 
> Cheers



I'll be there (sometime for ??? hours :unsure: ), I'm just working out a scheme that involves me drinking and not driving. It'll be sorted by tomorrow anyways.


----------



## staggalee

bconnery said:


> In this spirit of this thread only...
> Silver and black is not ok condition for stools you know Nick. You might need to see someone about that.
> Plus I really really don't want to know what Sqyre wants them for



The ideal stool, as just related to me by a medical friend, is light tan to dark brown in colour, tho black is acceptable {may indicate a high iron or stout intake}
Silver is a concern, and apparently rare.
Hope this helps.

stagga.


----------



## AndySmith

I am going to bring a keg of Hefe, but I don't have any gas fittings or portable tap. Would anybody have a spare picnic tap and gas t that I could borrow, I can bring some 5mm line.


----------



## Snow

Turkey Head Brewing said:


> I am going to bring a keg of Hefe, but I don't have any gas fittings or portable tap. Would anybody have a spare picnic tap and gas t that I could borrow, I can bring some 5mm line.



I'll be bringing a spare temprite which has a tap. If you bring some ice, you're welcome to use it. I can just hook up my sodastream bottle to your keg whenever we run out of serving pressure...

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## AndySmith

Snow said:


> I'll be bringing a spare temprite which has a tap. If you bring some ice, you're welcome to use it. I can just hook up my sodastream bottle to your keg whenever we run out of serving pressure...
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Thanks how many bags of ice will i need? 

I will bring a full sodastream bottle or 2 if people want them in case of emergency


----------



## Jye

Woo-Hoo post 1000....  

Thanks for the congratulations guys :icon_cheers: The whole family is home now and the little girl Amelia is doing great. Hopefully I feel up to having a celebratory beer tonight and might crack a Wheat wine with Chad.

Im clearly still out for tomorrow but how about some live web casting on http://www.justin.tv/


----------



## winkle

Jye said:


> Woo-Hoo post 1000....
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations guys :icon_cheers: The whole family is home now and the little girl Amelia is doing great. Hopefully I feel up to having a celebratory beer tonight and might crack a Wheat wine with Chad.
> 
> Im clearly still out for tomorrow but how about some live web casting on http://www.justin.tv/



Con :icon_chickcheers: grats!
I suppose you really can't call a girl Randall


----------



## bradsbrew

Less than 24hrs to go now :icon_cheers: -  - :icon_drunk: - :icon_vomit:


----------



## browndog

Big corngrats to Jye and Mrs Jye on the bundle of joy, you are in for it now Jye old son.  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

Congrats Jye - have fun mate and maybe you can call us at the swap. The phone will ring out as there will be no sober people there at all!


----------



## Nevermore

I feel that I haven't made quite enough posts in this thread..


----------



## bonj

Nevermore said:


> I feel that I haven't made quite enough posts in this thread..


You'd better lift your game! BaaBra will get angry, and when BaaBra gets angry.... well.... see for yourself:


----------



## InCider

Free Man-Weather Bulletin:
Thunderstorms clearing - 28degrees. :beer:


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> You'd better lift your game! BaaBra will get angry, and when BaaBra gets angry.... well.... see for yourself:




Now don't show BaaBra's bad side,she's just a liitle lamb.






Batz


----------



## InCider

Baa Humbug :lol:


----------



## Batz

Can someone forward Squires directions for the swap please......don't ask !

Batz


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> Can someone forward Squires directions for the swap please......don't ask !
> 
> Batz




Cheers Bonj


----------



## bonj

No worries, mate.

Time to hit the hay soon... gonna be a big day tomorrow


----------



## kram

Bottling tonight from the keg, it needed a bit more time to clear though


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Jye said:


> Woo-Hoo post 1000....
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations guys :icon_cheers: The whole family is home now and the little girl Amelia is doing great. Hopefully I feel up to having a celebratory beer tonight and might crack a Wheat wine with Chad.
> 
> Im clearly still out for tomorrow but how about some live web casting on http://www.justin.tv/




Well If they are all home now, you can make a quick exit out the back door and get to Woodhill pronto... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

JoeG was suppose to ring me tonight regards my lift tomorrow.
Anyone know his phone number or second name?
PM me don't post it here please.


Batz


----------



## staggalee

you didn`t know how to get to where you`re going, and now you don`t know about the bloke that`s taking you there :lol: 
sorry, it just seems so funny.  considering the thread started on Jan. 6  

stagga.

have a good one anyway.


----------



## Batz

staggalee said:


> you didn`t know how to get to where you`re going, and now you don`t know about the bloke that`s taking you there :lol:
> sorry, it just seems so funny.  considering the thread started on Jan. 6
> 
> stagga.
> 
> have a good one anyway.




And I don't know what I am doing,who I'll be talking to,or what I did.
I will be looking for you but

Batz h34r:


----------



## clarkey7

kram said:


> Bottling tonight from the keg, it needed a bit more time to clear though


What are we getting kram?

PB


----------



## winkle

QLD case swap - SNAFU,
I'll be there around 3.30PM after having a few with" Bonus Point" (not in AHB but I don't know his real name either) is that fine with whom ever is organising the swap?


----------



## TidalPete

staggalee said:


> you didn`t know how to get to where you`re going, and now you don`t know about the bloke that`s taking you there :lol:
> sorry, it just seems so funny. considering the thread started on Jan. 6
> 
> stagga.
> 
> have a good one anyway.







> The NavPete 180B with built in "I thunk it's thus way!" mode.. that takes you the scenic route to any destinations



Looks like that old discarded NavPete 180B Isn't so outdated after all? :lol: It would still get you to Sqyre's faster than the latest model. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## kram

Pocket Beers said:


> What are we getting kram?
> 
> PB


...a dark lager 

Previous recipe modified due to hops/yeast/grain available at the time and not up to my previous effort. Hope the carb is alright guys, I overcarbed it a fair bit and tried to fill up to the top of the bottles so as to reduce loss of carbonation. Chuck mine (number 9) in the fridge as soon as you can, it's only been lagering for 2-3 weeks so uhh use your judgement on when to :icon_drunk:. I'd say wait two weeks but I really don't know how well the carb will hold up.


----------



## clarkey7

kram said:


> ...a dark lager
> 
> Previous recipe modified due to hops/yeast/grain available at the time and not up to my previous effort. Hope the carb is alright guys, I overcarbed it a fair bit and tried to fill up to the top of the bottles so as to reduce loss of carbonation. Chuck mine (number 9) in the fridge as soon as you can, it's only been lagering for 2-3 weeks so uhh use your judgement on when to :icon_drunk:. I'd say wait two weeks but I really don't know how well the carb will hold up.


sounds good...

Not long now.

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog

Hey Batz, 
what ever these blow torches run on, bring some with ya, I want to see one working !

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Duff

The day has finally arrived, have a good one guys.

Cheers.

PS: Jye - congratulations mate.


----------



## InCider

*I'm excited!*


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Hey Batz,
> what ever these blow torches run on, bring some with ya, I want to see one working !
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




I need to check them over first,they can be a little dangerous if not in working condition.We would need to read the fire insurance policy of the green shed first as well :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Looks like that old discarded NavPete 180B Isn't so outdated after all? :lol: It would still get you to Sqyre's faster than the latest model. :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP :beer:



I don't think so





And I still remember the short cut to save time,how long where we stuck in that traffic?





And when I asked if we maybe just a little lost?


----------



## InCider

'Good men drink good beer'

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Adamt

The question is... can you make the news?

I did, yesterday at the cricket.

I'm second from the left wearing the FOSTERS helmet regardless of what the caption says. Just don't ask me what the score was!


----------



## InCider

Adamt said:


> The question is... can you make the news?
> 
> I did, yesterday at the cricket.
> 
> I'm second from the left wearing the FOSTERS helmet regardless of what the caption says. Just don't ask me what the score was!








The Cardboard Kelly Gang were never as robust as their steel-clad cousins and hence never made it into Australian Folklore


----------



## staggalee

stagga.


----------



## sqyre

Hey Boys!!!

Ned and Me have had the pig rotating since 6:01am this morning..
And we are just about to cook up the bounty of Prawns...

Dont forget chairs and all your tap fittings for the mega Esky... 
And we also need someone to bring another bottle of co2 and a reg to run the beers in the box off..

Oh and please dont forget to bring $25

cheers..
Sqyre.. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clarkey7

sqyre said:


> Hey Boys!!!
> 
> Ned and Me have had the pig rotating since 6:01am this morning..
> And we are just about to cook up the bounty of Prawns...
> 
> Dont forget chairs and all your tap fittings for the mega Esky...
> And we also need someone to bring another bottle of co2 and a reg to run the beers in the box off..
> 
> Oh and please dont forget to bring $25
> 
> cheers..
> Sqyre.. :icon_chickcheers:


Sqyre,

I can bring the second CO2 bottle for the man esky.......
Is there anything else you need from the shops or out of our brewing kits???

PB


----------



## winkle

I just realised that I haven't checked the connections on my darlek drink dispenser since re-jigging it. Oh well, what could possibly go wrong :blink: .

Just a few more posts to 2000.


----------



## bulp

Have a good one Lads totally spewing i missed out on this one , sigh . You Queenslanders sure know how to hold a rockin brewing conference 

Don't forget the Pictures please :beerbang:


----------



## Batz

So we are down to 18 bottles for the swap ?

Batz


----------



## frogman

BRING ON BEER O'CLOCK


----------



## np1962

InCider said:


> The Cardboard Kelly Gang were never as robust as their steel-clad cousins and hence never made it into Australian Folklore




Drinking all that xxxxgold can make you do some silly things!

Nige


----------



## bulp

Batz said:


> So we are down to 18 bottles for the swap ?
> 
> Batz




If this is in regards to me Batz i think you'll find i pulled out some time ago and looking at the list there is still 19 swappers, Bit of a trip from Victoria. 

Sorry i can't count


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> So we are down to 18 bottles for the swap ?
> 
> Batz


18? I counted 17


----------



## NickB

Yeah, 17 here too..... I have bottled 18 just in case but still...


----------



## Batz

bulp said:


> If this is in regards to me Batz i think you'll find i pulled out some time ago and looking at the list there is still 19 swappers, Bit of a trip from Victoria.




Not in regards to anyone bulp,just getting my shit together here and want to know how many bottles to bring.
You have a good day hey?

Batz


----------



## bulp

Batz said:


> You have a good day hey?
> 
> Batz




Not as good as your days gunna be lucky bastards ( Mummbles under breath )


----------



## Nevermore

bulp said:


> Don't forget the Pictures please :beerbang:



:icon_cheers: i'm all over it


----------



## NickB

Awesome to have your photographic skill onboard again NeverMore! We should really release a calendar or some sort, just to make the other states jealous. Of course, InCider would feature in at least the background of every single shot......

Contemplating wether it's worth bringing my camera down too.... Mind you, when Campbell finally located his after the last swap....well.... there were quite a few 'choice' photos on there I believe....



Cheers


----------



## InCider

Glad you're coming Nevermore! The Official Photog for the SE QLD Xmas Swap. As usual your fee will be two panadol payable on sunday morning.


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> As usual your fee will be two panadol payable on sunday morning.


:lol:

Agreed. Great to have you along again Nevermore. Bring some samples of your other work too (on your phone is fine). It's always good to have a browse through.


----------



## bonj

Calling all Brewerhoodlums!

This is just a public service announcement to remind you all to have breakfast _*and*_ lunch today... ahem NickB


----------



## NickB

Thanks Bonj.  Currently Toasting as we speak, with a hearty lunch of...ummm...something in a couple of hours....

Anyone know if we're needing to bring glasses this year? No JimmyJack donations to drink from... 

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> I don't think so
> 
> 
> View attachment 22869
> 
> 
> And I still remember the short cut to save time,how long where we stuck in that traffic?
> 
> 
> View attachment 22870
> 
> 
> And when I asked if we maybe just a little lost?




You are so funny Batz. If you are going to set someone up do it properly.  

The top pic is of us in your car on the way to Sqyres. The short cut was not a short cut but a trip through the Valley to Ipswich Road via the Story Bridge to save *YOU* paying toll on the Gateway. We were stuck in the Valley traffic for about 6 minutes (Don't they have traffic lights in Kin Kin?) & I only made that one wrong turn off the motorway at Eagle Farm earlier.

The second pic was taken in *MY * car on the way to Winkles *eight months later *when you insisted on taking pics of me driving hence the forks.  

Enjoy your pissup mate.

TP :beer:


----------



## bonj

Yes, bring a glass, chair, $25 for the grub and a sense of humour.... And if your camera has the new "InCider Detection & Avoidance Algorithm", you may want to turn that on


----------



## clarkey7

I just checked the keg I was going to bring.....some Ba35trd has been drinking it...

I'll have to bring both cold kegs (1 and a half) along to the swap now. I hope this OK with everyone. ^_^ 

PB :icon_chickcheers:  

PS - How strict is the start time?? It is 1pm right?


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> Thanks Bonj.  Currently Toasting as we speak, with a hearty lunch of...ummm...something in a couple of hours....
> 
> Anyone know if we're needing to bring glasses this year? No JimmyJack donations to drink from...
> 
> Cheers




Glasses Required. Chairs Required. No pigs, prawns or oysters required. Pretty good deal! :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Are the sheep provided or do we need to bring our own?


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> Are the sheep provided or do we need to bring our own?



I think they sell them at the Sqyre's Baa.


----------



## NickB

_that_, right there folks, is *CHAMPAGNE COMEDY*...


----------



## mika

More like light struck fosters comedy me thinks.


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> You are so funny Batz. If you are going to set someone up do it properly.
> 
> The top pic is of us in your car on the way to Sqyres. The short cut was not a short cut but a trip through the Valley to Ipswich Road via the Story Bridge to save *YOU* paying toll on the Gateway. We were stuck in the Valley traffic for about 6 minutes (Don't they have traffic lights in Kin Kin?) & I only made that one wrong turn off the motorway at Eagle Farm earlier.
> 
> The second pic was taken in *MY * car on the way to Winkles *eight months later *when you insisted on taking pics of me driving hence the forks.
> 
> Enjoy your pissup mate.
> 
> TP :beer:




DWRAHAHB


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> You are so funny Batz. If you are going to set someone up do it properly.
> 
> The top pic is of us in your car on the way to Sqyres. The short cut was not a short cut but a trip through the Valley to Ipswich Road via the Story Bridge to save *YOU* paying toll on the Gateway. We were stuck in the Valley traffic for about 6 minutes (Don't they have traffic lights in Kin Kin?) & I only made that one wrong turn off the motorway at Eagle Farm earlier.
> 
> The second pic was taken in *MY * car on the way to Winkles *eight months later *when you insisted on taking pics of me driving hence the forks.
> 
> Enjoy your pissup mate.
> 
> TP :beer:



Never let the truth interfere with a good story!


----------



## InCider

Just packing Baa Bra, Zizzle's Nurofem, wedgie proof undies, bog roll, coffee, spare ammo, sunglasses, schooner glass, grenades and all that sort of swap gear you need...

:super:


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Never let the truth interfere with a good story!




So true,it was only a joke like the other 1200 posts in this thread <_< 

Batz


----------



## winkle

Cripes! It's as humid as the inside of a sumo wrestlers loin cloth, better crank up the bar aircon Sqyre, and I'll have a twist of lemon in my G&T old thing.

See yas after 3pm - I'm bringing 21 bottles cause I couldn't be arsed getting some out of the box.
Edit: You'll get to taste the famous Bluewit into the bargin


----------



## Ross

Went to purchase a keg of beer from Mt Brewery as I have non on tap & Ian refused to take payment.
So we have 2 x 9L kegs courtesy of Ian & Mt Brewey - A Dubbel & RIS :icon_drool2: Mate you're a legend :icon_cheers: 

See you later guys :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Never let the truth interfere with a good story!



:lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## bonj

Ross said:


> Went to purchase a keg of beer from Mt Brewery as I have non on tap & Ian refused to take payment.
> So we have 2 x 9L kegs courtesy of Ian & Mt Brewey - A Dubbel & RIS Mate you're a legend :icon_cheers:
> 
> See you later guys


Ian, you're a gentleman and a top bloke. :beerbang:
And Ross, you're a legend too. :super:


----------



## hayden

well its almost time some of you would have already left to go down/up there. hmm just gathering a couple of things.


----------



## Sully

half-fix said:


> well its almost time some of you would have already left to go down/up there. hmm just gathering a couple of things.



Half-Fix I will be there 130-200. picking brad up first and have to do a pick up on the way thru to you. might see if I can get away a bit earlier. Wanna pick up a couple of roadies on the way thru?


Cheers

Sully


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> Hey Boys!!!
> 
> And we also need someone to bring another bottle of co2 and a reg to run the beers in the box off..
> 
> 
> cheers..
> Sqyre.. :icon_chickcheers:



I'll be bringing a spare 2.3kg bottle of CO2 with fittings for any top ups needed.


Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> Went to purchase a keg of beer from Mt Brewery as I have non on tap & Ian refused to take payment.
> So we have 2 x 9L kegs courtesy of Ian & Mt Brewey - A Dubbel & RIS :icon_drool2: Mate you're a legend :icon_cheers:
> 
> See you later guys :icon_chickcheers:



I think Katya (RIS) was responsible for much staggering at the Beer & Brewer launch a while back, good stuff - onya Ian


----------



## Lobsta

guys, some slightly bad news on my front. i have come down with a wicked bad throat infection here. im still planning on coming at the moment, but the antibiotics and pain killers i an/will be on do not mix well with copious amounts of alcohol. small amounts in moderation are fine, but i am not gonna be having a big one. also, my voice is all but gone, so ill get in while your all relatively sober and request that you play with me gently tonight. as of now i am still coming, stay tuned for updates.

Lobby


----------



## Ross

Lobsta said:


> guys, some slightly bad news on my front. i have come down with a wicked bad throat infection here. im still planning on coming at the moment, but the antibiotics and pain killers i an/will be on do not mix well with copious amounts of alcohol. small amounts in moderation are fine, but i am not gonna be having a big one. also, my voice is all but gone, so ill get in while your all relatively sober and request that you play with me gently tonight. as of now i am still coming, stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Lobby



HTFU :icon_chickcheers:

We'll treat you softly mate...no fear....Mwaaaahaaahaaa


----------



## stillscottish

I'm on my way
From misery to happiness todaaaay.
(with apologies to The Proclaimers)

Campbell & Co.


----------



## hayden

i already got a couple of raodies last night after work, see thinking ahead  but might as well get another if we're heading past a bottle'o anyways


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> I'm on my way
> From misery to happiness todaaaay.
> (with apologies to The Proclaimers)
> 
> Campbell & Co.



 You'll be dancing around in ya underdacks by the time I get there. Getting bloody thirsty already


----------



## Batz

Lobsta said:


> guys, some slightly bad news on my front. i have come down with a wicked bad throat infection here. im still planning on coming at the moment, but the antibiotics and pain killers i an/will be on do not mix well with copious amounts of alcohol. small amounts in moderation are fine, but i am not gonna be having a big one. also, my voice is all but gone, so ill get in while your all relatively sober and request that you play with me gently tonight. as of now i am still coming, stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Lobby




Share it around hey?
Just getting over my flu

Well leaving Nik Nik now,cya all soon

Batz


----------



## InCider

Lobsta said:


> guys, some slightly bad news on my front. i have come down with a wicked bad throat infection here. im still planning on coming at the moment, but the antibiotics and pain killers i an/will be on do not mix well with copious amounts of alcohol. small amounts in moderation are fine, but i am not gonna be having a big one. also, my voice is all but gone, so ill get in while your all relatively sober and request that you play with me gently tonight. as of now i am still coming, stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Lobby



Didn't stop us last time mate! :lol:


----------



## InCider

Screwy is on his way to LandsBro... The Sunshine Coast Grain Train!!!! Toot Toot!


----------



## hayden

thats if i remember to wear a pair in the first place, but i shall suprise you all >> maybe


----------



## NickB

OK, car packed except for the keg. Waiting on Chad to arrive then it's Wagons-HO!


----------



## hayden

ahaha i get to submit the last post before the swap has concluded  i win people that leave early dont count.


----------



## domonsura

Have you bastards started drinking yet?

I'm stuck in the workshop wishing I was there..... 

I'll have to have a phone beer with ya's all later, I'll close my eyes and you can all tell me a kiwi vs sheep joke to make me feel better


----------



## Lobsta

UPDATE: Lobby is on his way. almost no voice left at all. if it wasnt for the promise of sqyre's pork and inciders scintilating conversation (oh, and the rest of you  ) i would be pulling a sickie from this one...

Lobby


----------



## Lobsta

ps. coz of the weather where i am, im gonna have to ask... is the swap under water yet?


----------



## jlm

Ross said:


> Went to purchase a keg of beer from Mt Brewery as I have non on tap & Ian refused to take payment.
> So we have 2 x 9L kegs courtesy of Ian & Mt Brewey - A Dubbel & RIS :icon_drool2: Mate you're a legend :icon_cheers:
> 
> See you later guys :icon_chickcheers:



I have to stop reading this thread......


----------



## Jye

How goes the ball... have we crowned a king and queen yet :wub:


----------



## sqyre

The pig has been devoured :icon_drool2: ....Beer is flowing freely....Bonj & Insider have eloped....lobsta feeling rejected.....


----------



## sqyre

can't.... mmmm.....beer drinkl.....samantha fox,,,,arrrraagggrrhhh .... winkle...


----------



## Jye




----------



## staggalee

nice crown......clashes a bit with his 1950`s gear though.
how did he pull a hornbag like that anyway?

stagga.


----------



## clean brewer

Shit I wish Brisbane wasnt 3.5hrs away as ive just arrived home from work after 12 hrs, If i was closer id be there or be on my way..

I really need a HELICOPTER...  

Hope youse are all havin a great time, im not really....... :angry: 

Ill be in Brisbane tomorrow night, will it be still going?????


----------



## sqyre

clean brewer said:


> Shit I wish Brisbane wasnt 3.5hrs away as ive just arrived home from work after 12 hrs, If i was closer id be there or be on my way..
> 
> I really need a HELICOPTER...
> 
> Hope youse are all havin a great time, im not really....... :angry:
> 
> Ill be in Brisbane tomorrow night, will it be still going?????


Well, You know..... I just mowed the landing pad!.... So... come on over!!

We have 2 kegs from MT brewing, around 20 kegs of HB on the floor from stacks of shit hot brewers... Lobsta's really lost his viginity this time :-0 sQYRE'S SOLD ALL HIS NBSJKLLLL


----------



## clean brewer

Any updates, or is it all over? :huh: Anyone had sex with anything yet? Anyone passed out? Spewed? Unconciuous?


----------



## sqyre

It's not over. We're all still going strong. There have been a couple of losses to atrition, but the majority of us are still drinking :super:


----------



## clean brewer

sqyre said:


> It's not over. We're all still going strong. There have been a couple of losses to atrition, but the majority of us are still drinking :super:



Shit, probably could have drove there to join in the festivities, probably would have only fallen asleep at the wheel, luckily ive never crashed before.... If I leave now, ill be there for Breakfast easy, f--k, ive just had a quiet 2.5 ltrs of beer for my knock-off and have already felt the wrath of a D.U.I(few years ago) so I think I may have to go to bed... :angry: 

Oh well, say hi to all and have a great rest of the morning..  

Cheers
C.B


----------



## sqyre

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## kram

haha ****


----------



## sqyre

1200th post by frogman.


----------



## kram

get back to drinking


----------



## bulp

3.00 am in the morning and yuse already have a video on youtube Bravo Bravo


----------



## reviled

I was sitting at work yesterday reading this thread, hating you all <_< 

:lol: Glad you guys had fun, wish I could have been there! Maybe next year June?

Edit : Pics pics pics!!!


----------



## Adamt

It's like Jimmy Barnes himself was there...


----------



## sqyre

bulp said:


> 3.00 am in the morning and yuse already have a video on youtube Bravo Bravo




HAHA

That was me (Mrs Sqyre), as soon as I got it ok camera I loaded it straight away. I have another loading at the moment.

Most of the guys don't even realise I have loaded it up... LOL


----------



## bonj

:beerbang: :super: 

I'm home.... time for a granny nap


----------



## Paul H

Adamt said:


> It's like Jimmy Barnes himself was there...



It must have been when he was still drinking :beerbang:


----------



## Henno

Green with envy up here in Agnes. I hope nobody drank too much. 

Where's the second vid Mr Sqyre? I wanna see some pics as well.


----------



## sqyre

Henno said:


> Green with envy up here in Agnes. I hope nobody drank too much.
> 
> Where's the second vid Mr Sqyre? I wanna see some pics as well.




HERE IT IS HENNO...


----------



## InCider

Thankyou Renae and Bruce (about time you came second mate!) for the awesome hospitality. You 'do' the swap and it means so much to us all.

Thanks Screwy for the ride, and laughs in the car with Jay. I near shat myself with tears a few times, and from the smell coming from the back seat, you just might have as well :lol: 

Great to see all the usual suspects and the new usual suspects. Great not to have woken up with texta whiskers and 'penis believer' written on my arm! 

This is what I am wearing to the next swap...:






I'm off to Maccas.

Love you Redbank!


----------



## jayandcath

InCider said:


> Love you Redbank!



It's Rosedale you numpty.

To Mr and Mrs Sqyre, thank you very much. The food was great, beers were also awesome and that couch is very comfy. 
Great to catch up will all and even though I got tagged I am happy to have put faces to a names.
I think my body is in shock, I feel really good, mowed the yard when I got home (I'm obviously not well)

Jay


----------



## Screwtop

stillscottish said:


> I'm on my way
> From misery to happiness todaaaay.
> (with apologies to The Proclaimers)
> 
> Campbell & Co.




And again today Campbell :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

Great catching up guys, as usual Bruce and Renae put in the hard yards so we drunks could enjoy a night of total madness, mateship and some of the best beer on the planet. Thanks to Ian (Mt Tamboring Brewery) and Browndog I was just a little destroyed by some really big beers and missed most of the late night crazyness. 

All in all another great swap, Where else can you visit your mate and talk brewing with the missus, Renae is so into her brewing and turning out some great brews. 
Talent abounds in our brewing community, thanks for being able to experience truly great beers and especially to brewers who brought along samples of their "special" beers. Vanilla Stout, Strawberry Ale, Sour Orange, Blackberry Beer and so many others, each one a great experience.

Screwy


----------



## sqyre

Thanks to all who came... 
Ned and Myself are still a little under the weather but we have the right medication...
I will post again when i feel a little more... better..  





Sqyre... and Ned..


----------



## bonj

Okay, I've had my man kip and feel much better.

Many, many thanks to Sqyre and Mrs.Sqyre for the awesome hospitality once again. Subject of course to seeing those videos... B) 

Due to InCider orbiting the planet unwell a few times and camouflaging himself under a tree way to early in the night, his "man" license has been revoked. I hope he got back to girlsborough in one piece and enjoys his new life in the girl-shed! :lol:

Great to see some of the swap veterans again and some new swap faces.

Nevermore was is great form once again with his camera. There were so many cameras there this year, it must be one of the most documented swaps in history!


----------



## Steve

honestly....great to see. Sounds like youse all had a ball. Onya Mr and Mrs Squire for entertaining these bunch o mongrels. Will look at the youtube tomorra at work (its faster).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Batz

A great bag thank you to Mr and Mrs Sqyre,you guys really know how to turn on a Xmas swap,fantastic again !
Cheers to all the brewerhood great to catch up with you again,the beers were awesome.Lots of laughs and bad singing.

Special thanks to Joe for the lift,don't know how you did it this morning mate,but so glad it was you behind the wheel and not me.

Batz


----------



## browndog

Renae and Bruce, your hospitality is second to none, a big thank you to you both. Ned, thanks for the prawns and Stu for the oysters, even though I didn't eat any. And to everyone who turned up for your company and great beers. Great to meet some new faces too, once again another fantastic swap.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Snow

Ok.... just feeling well enough to face a computer screen. Big ups to Renae and Bruce for their wonderful hospitality - again. Another very successful swap. Big thanks also to Ian for supplying the dubbel and RIS - both very nice. Now for some photos....



FNQ Bunyip and Pocketbeers just warming up



Beautiful box of FNQ prawns kindly supplied by FNQ Bunyip



Nevermore looking relaxed as usual



Browndog, Ross and Chad chewing the fat



Ahhhh... the pig!



From L to R: NickB, Turkey Head Brewing, Bonj and Screwtop

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bonj

The ? in the last photo is Turkey Head Brewing. I look like a stunned mullet in that photo. :blink:


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> The ? in the last photo is Turkey Head Brewing. I look like a stunned mullet in that photo. :blink:




I thought that was your 'Blue Steel' look


----------



## Snow

And some more....




Incider doing what he does best - acting like a complete tool  



Nice shot of the taps - most pouring Mrs Sqyre's lovely beers!



NickB looking very pleased with himself



Me and Pocketbeers having a "man cuddle"



Baabara and Frogman discoverd kindred souls with eachother 



For some, it was just all a bit too much....


----------



## Snow

Last ones....



Winkle in the serving position



Mothballs looking laid-back



FNQ Bunyip couldn't keep the smile off his dial all night! Must have been the great beer..... or the great... ahem...nevermind B) 



Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre almost done for the night

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Mothballs

Another fantastic night at the Big Green Shed. Huge thanks to Renae and Bruce for putting on such a great event. Thanks to everyone who helped and attended. The beer, the food and the company all top class. Can't wait for the next one.

Cheers
Anthony


----------



## Ross

....all been said in the previous posts....but thanks again to Bruce & Renae for putting on another brilliant swap.
As usual, fantastic mateship from brewers new & old; we really do have something special up here in Qld that I've not seen anywhere else. Bring on the Summer Swap  

cheers Ross


----------



## Sully

Firstly, a big thank you Mr & Mrs Sqyre for organising and hosting such a top event. The food was fantastic and the beers even better. Also thankyou to Ned for the great Prawns. 

Also a big thankyou to all you Blokes (and you too InCider) for making a nOOb feel welcome. It was a great honour and pleasure to be in such great company, wealth of information and comradeship. This definately tops the most memorable nights that I DON"T remember much  . Thankfully I left with my ass intact and escaped the white hoods with mash paddle initiation.

Cheers and thanks again.

Sully


----------



## mossyrocks

All I can do is echo the sentiments expressed by all the previous posters. My first time at the big green shed. Many thanks to Bruce & Renae.

Great company, great beers (especially enjoyed your IPA Browndog).

Now able to put faces to names.

Looking forward to many more.

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7

What a top day/night.  

Thanks to all for an awesome event. :beerbang: 

Very big thanks to Bruce and Renae for once again opening their house and lives to all of us.....(and doing most of the work) Your just legends.

PB :beer:

Edit spelling - It was a big night


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> ....all been said in the previous posts....but thanks again to Bruce & Renae for putting on another brilliant swap.
> As usual, fantastic mateship from brewers new & old; we really do have something special up here in Qld that I've not seen anywhere else. Bring on the Summer Swap
> 
> cheers Ross



How was work today?  
errr, wasn't what just happened the summer swap :unsure:


----------



## InCider

Hey guys, I have a confession about last night. It's something I'm not proud of. h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew

Once again thanks to Renae and Bruce for the top notch hosting and organising. Great beer, food and company. Nice to put faces to names. The flight to Rockvegas this afternoon wasnt so enjoyable though. 
Cheers to Sully for the lift. Does anyone have any photos of Ross' new walking billboard(aka Jay).

Brad


----------



## Screwtop

May as well start it off - is this the right place?

16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.


----------



## bonj

Screwtop said:


> May as well start it off - is this the right place?


The wiki might be a good place too, but i'll continue it in here:

16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink. Ignore the label if any h34r:

Wiki

edit: I'll get that stinkin' wiki link right eventually


----------



## jayandcath

16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink. Ignore the label if any h34r: 
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go


----------



## NickB

13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go


Cheers


----------



## kram

13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up


----------



## MrsSqyre

Hi Everyone

Hope you all have pulled up ok this evening

I can't believe I'm still awake, after just 2 hours sleep last night! 

I too have a few people that I would like to thank

first of all I would like to thank Ned, he was a fantastic help on the day. Getting up at the crack of dawn to help sqyre get the pig on! THANKS NED

I would also like to thank Browndog for the awesome mash paddle.. And screwy for your kind words! Im sorry Im not much of a public speaker, and I wasn't really expecting to be called up. So I apologise for my aweful speech. Sqyre is the funny one in the family.. :lol: 

I would also like to thank Stu for bringing the lettuce and carrots and grabbing the oysters, I am spewing I am not aloud to eat them otherise I would have been into them.. YUMM Also a big thanks to everyone who brought nibbles/supplies along.

Also I want to apologise for not getting my swap beers done, I did try to get around to as many of you as I could to explain what had happened. And I know alot of you did try it on tap. And I really appreciate the feedback. I will get a case in the july swap for sure, we just get so busy organising everything its hard to fit everything in.

well thats pretty much it for me, Im sure sqyre will post tomorrow sometime. He and Ned have had a big day today, they spent the day on the banana lounges upstairs trying to polish of the kegs.. :lol: 

till next year!
Renae


----------



## clarkey7

13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
14 or Smiley face Pocket Beers Aussie Dark Ale (Baa Bra helped brew it) and it was 3 weeks aged on swap day.
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up


----------



## Batz

05 Batz-Pender Creek Ale,Ready to drink now but may need to settle it's bottle conditioned
13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
14 or Smiley face Pocket Beers Aussie Dark Ale (Baa Bra helped brew it) and it was 3 weeks aged on swap day.
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up


----------



## NickB

BTW, thanks for the addition to the car Batz!


----------



## hayden

oh whats that incider?


----------



## NickB

OK, I've got about 175 photos to sort through... I'll post the best when I get the chance!!

Cheers


----------



## browndog

02 Browndog's Belgian Tripel, ready to drink now.
05 Batz-Pender Creek Ale,Ready to drink now but may need to settle it's bottle conditioned
13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
14 or Smiley face Pocket Beers Aussie Dark Ale (Baa Bra helped brew it) and it was 3 weeks aged on swap day.
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up

Yep Batz, thanks for the sticker, the red matches my paint beautifully.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bconnery

01 Bconnery's Belgian Sour Orange - drink anytime from now to the next year depending on how much you like sourness...
02 Browndog's Belgian Tripel, ready to drink now.
05 Batz-Pender Creek Ale,Ready to drink now but may need to settle it's bottle conditioned
13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
14 or Smiley face Pocket Beers Aussie Dark Ale (Baa Bra helped brew it) and it was 3 weeks aged on swap day.
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up


----------



## kram

01 Bconnery's Belgian Sour Orange - drink anytime from now to the next year depending on how much you like sourness...
02 Browndog's Belgian Tripel, ready to drink now.
05 Batz-Pender Creek Ale,Ready to drink now but may need to settle it's bottle conditioned
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up 
13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
14 or Smiley face Pocket Beers Aussie Dark Ale (Baa Bra helped brew it) and it was 3 weeks aged on swap day.
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go

put myself in order


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

01 Bconnery's Belgian Sour Orange - drink anytime from now to the next year depending on how much you like sourness...
02 Browndog's Belgian Tripel, ready to drink now.
05 Batz-Pender Creek Ale,Ready to drink now but may need to settle it's bottle conditioned
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up
13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
14 or Smiley face Pocket Beers Aussie Dark Ale (Baa Bra helped brew it) and it was 3 weeks aged on swap day.
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go
26 DucatiBoy Stu - Border Pass Saaz Ale, Bottled the night before the swap....should be good about Xmas time


----------



## Snow

01 Bconnery's Belgian Sour Orange - drink anytime from now to the next year depending on how much you like sourness...
02 Browndog's Belgian Tripel, ready to drink now.
03 Snow's Ching Chong Chinaman Green Tea Rice Lager - bottle conditioned, ready to skol now, but let the yeast settle for a few days
05 Batz-Pender Creek Ale,Ready to drink now but may need to settle it's bottle conditioned
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up
13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
14 or Smiley face Pocket Beers Aussie Dark Ale (Baa Bra helped brew it) and it was 3 weeks aged on swap day.
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go
26 DucatiBoy Stu - Border Pass Saaz Ale, Bottled the night before the swap....should be good about Xmas time


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

One of you blokes at the Xmas case swap sent me an MMS. Much appreciated.
Looks like you guys had a great time.

Who is the snap of though? :blink: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## JoeG

Thanks heaps Bruce and Renae :icon_chickcheers: You guys out a heap of work into the swap, and it really showed. Thanks to everyone else - what a great night. I think it was the second glass of Ian's RIS where it all started to go a little pear-shaped for me.



Batz said:


> Special thanks to Joe for the lift,don't know how you did it this morning mate,but so glad it was you behind the wheel and not me.
> 
> Batz



I have got no idea at all either Batz - that's not a drive I want to do again any time soon. It certainly was a very quiet drive home, compared to the drive there :lol:


----------



## winkle

01 Bconnery's Belgian Sour Orange - drink anytime from now to the next year depending on how much you like sourness...
02 Browndog's Belgian Tripel, ready to drink now.
03 Snow's Ching Chong Chinaman Green Tea Rice Lager - bottle conditioned, ready to skol now, but let the yeast settle for a few days
05 Batz-Pender Creek Ale,Ready to drink now but may need to settle it's bottle conditioned
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up
10 Winkle's Rootin Saison, drink it now.
13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
14 or Smiley face Pocket Beers Aussie Dark Ale (Baa Bra helped brew it) and it was 3 weeks aged on swap day.
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go
26 DucatiBoy Stu - Border Pass Saaz Ale, Bottled the night before the swap....should be good about Xmas time


----------



## Adamt

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> One of you blokes at the Xmas case swap sent me an MMS. Much appreciated.
> Looks like you guys had a great time.
> 
> Who is the snap of though? :blink:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



HAHHAHAHAA

Looks like the love-child of sqyre and Bill Bailey.


----------



## sqyre

Here's a few pics we took...



















Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> One of you blokes at the Xmas case swap sent me an MMS. Much appreciated.
> Looks like you guys had a great time.
> 
> Who is the snap of though? :blink:
> 
> C&B
> TDA




That was half-fix from memory :lol: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes it was half-fix...


Only someone forgot to tell him it was fancy dress, so he wore his street clothes...


----------



## winkle

I can't believe that nobody has posted any huge butt crack photos yet <_<


----------



## frogman

01 Bconnery's Belgian Sour Orange - drink anytime from now to the next year depending on how much you like sourness...
02 Browndog's Belgian Tripel, ready to drink now.
03 Snow's Ching Chong Chinaman Green Tea Rice Lager - bottle conditioned, ready to skol now, but let the yeast settle for a few days
05 Batz-Pender Creek Ale,Ready to drink now but may need to settle it's bottle conditioned
09 kram - Dark Lager, drinkable now but probably should be lagered longer. Also bottle from the keg so hope the carb holds up
10 Winkle's Rootin Saison, drink it now.
11. FROGMAN - Fosters with Frog Spawn. Bottled 22/11/2008. Better left for a few weeks.
13 NickB - Nelson Lager - Let me sit for a week or three...consume at Xmas or after
14 or Smiley face Pocket Beers Aussie Dark Ale (Baa Bra helped brew it) and it was 3 weeks aged on swap day.
16 Screwtop - Screwys Red Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink.
18 Bonj - American Pale Ale, bottled from keg and ready to drink
22 jayandcath - Raspberry Ale, bottle conditioned (4 weeks) and should be good to go
26 DucatiBoy Stu - Border Pass Saaz Ale, Bottled the night before the swap....should be good about Xmas time


----------



## staggalee

winkle said:


> I can't believe that nobody has posted any huge butt crack photos yet <_<



Looks like it`s getting tamer by the year  

stagga.


----------



## MrsSqyre

staggalee said:


> Looks like it`s getting tamer by the year
> 
> stagga.



LOL no its not getting tamer by the year! Its just taking them longer to get over.. therefor photos are taking longer to be loaded up.. haha


----------



## staggalee

MrsSqyre said:


> LOL no its not getting tamer by the year! Its just taking them longer to get over.. therefor photos are taking longer to be loaded up.. haha



bugger it, of course.........why didn`t I think of that!! :icon_cheers

stagga.


----------



## InCider

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> One of you blokes at the Xmas case swap sent me an MMS. Much appreciated.
> Looks like you guys had a great time.
> 
> Who is the snap of though? :blink:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Half-fix - can I get my ammo belt and pistols back? :lol:


----------



## InCider

Better the devil you know eh Half-fix? :lol:


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> Better the devil you know eh Half-fix? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 22950


LOL :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Better the devil you know eh Half-fix? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 22950



All the way home he kept on saying Incider took a picture of me with a horn....


----------



## hayden

woah i dont remember seeing that picture, and i will say i wasnt the only one with the pen. and i remember my ass hairs randomly catching alight as well


----------



## bonj

It's amazing what friction will do! h34r: :lol:


----------



## hayden

friction, or a lighter from bunyip >> suprised that incider wasn't there. oh wait he was cuddling up to screwtops rear tyre


----------



## jayandcath

InCider said:


> Better the devil you know eh Half-fix? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 22950



I'm glad I can't see anymore in that photo, from his eyes you would say he's on the vinegar stroke.


----------



## InCider

half-fix said:


> friction, or a lighter from bunyip >> suprised that incider wasn't there. oh wait he was cuddling up to screwtops rear tyre




It was a Goodyear. ******* great one if you ask me! :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

OK, started sorting some photos....


The Rogue's Gallery....

View attachment 22959

Batz

View attachment 22960

Bonj

View attachment 22961

Browndog

View attachment 22962

Ducatiboy Stu

View attachment 22963

Half-Fix

View attachment 22964

InCider

View attachment 22965

Lobsta

View attachment 22966

Mothballs

View attachment 22967

Pocketbeers

View attachment 22972

Snow

View attachment 22968

Stillscottish

View attachment 22969

Troydo

View attachment 22970

Turkey Head Brewing

View attachment 22971

Winkle

View attachment 22973

Baabra


----------



## sqyre

I really am starting to wonder wether its a good idea to take the Case swap mug shot photos during the mandatory Case Swap prostate check... :unsure: 

Sqyre...


----------



## NickB

Well if that was during the prostate checkup, Lobby and Snow look WAY too excited, and Bonj has the totally wrong idea.... 






Muhahahahahah


----------



## staggalee

sqyre said:


> I really am starting to wonder wether its a good idea to take the Case swap mug shot photos during the mandatory Case Swap prostate check... :unsure:
> 
> Sqyre...



yeah, there is one or two in there that look like they just come down 40 mile of bad road :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## bonj

NickB said:


> Well if that was during the prostate checkup, Lobby and Snow look WAY too excited, and Bonj has the totally wrong idea....


LMAO :lol:


----------



## bconnery

Bonj said:


> LMAO :lol:



During a prostate check?


----------



## bonj

Hehehe

I told them to get their hands off my stool.


----------



## reviled

Any chance your July swap can be done in June?  As I will be over there and would love to participate!!!


----------



## Snow

Oh Nick - they are the funnyest photos yet :lol: They are pretty representative of the night  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## NickB

Yeah, they're some of the better ones! It's amazing what you get when you thrust a camera in someone's face and tell them to 'look retarded'....


----------



## staggalee

NickB said:


> Yeah, they're some of the better ones! It's amazing what you get when you thrust a camera in someone's face and tell them to 'look retarded'....


what.......you had to tell them? :huh: 

stagga.


----------



## Nevermore

NickB said:


> Yeah, they're some of the better ones! It's amazing what you get when you thrust a camera in someone's face and tell them to 'look retarded'....



Interesting concept, worked well too! 

I've managed to sort my internets and got a .zip thrown up on my host here, last years can still be found here. Pics aren't in any kind of decent order as I was swapping cameras throughout

A few quick ones..
















Ice ice babeh





Cheers!





Err..





Thanks to all those involved, tasty beers, warm pigs, cool conversation and a decent serving of shenanigans. Too much fun! :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Well home and finally somewhat sober ....

Thanks too Brucy & Renae, I had a great weekend guys THANK YOU... 

Great too catch up with the old faces again and meet the new ones , your all a top bunch of guys .... 

I don't know how your going too do it but a brotherhood trip too the deep north sounds like a lot of fun , 35 brewers truning up at brizvagas airport with kegs and swags could slow the place down for a while (haha) 

Will have too go back and read posts later... some good shots comeing in from the photographers ...


Cheers too you all .....


----------



## NickB

staggalee said:


> what.......you had to tell them? :huh:
> 
> stagga.



Some photograph more retarded than others.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Nevermore said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:




I reckon thats the same shirt Ross had on in Melbourne near on 5 weeks (ANHC if anyone remembers :wacko: )ago. I reckon he wore it for the whole conference. You must have more than one :unsure: 

BYB


----------



## bonj

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I reckon thats the same shirt Ross had on in Melbourne near on 5 weeks (ANHC if anyone remembers :wacko: )ago. I reckon he wore it for the whole conference. You must have more than one :unsure:
> 
> BYB


It makes a nice change from the "Too Old to Die Young" shirt... :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

Is it too late to start the "Remorse" thread?
The lights were on but there was definitely no-one home for the last couple of hours so if I've offended anyone by slobbering and talking shite that I have no memory of, then

























HTFU  :lol: :lol: 

Campbell


----------



## Nevermore

This ring any bells?


----------



## winkle

Mrs Sqyre moved a pile of cushions to the side of the deck moments before you nosed dived headfirst into them, she must have ESP  
No reports of trouser clutching this time, however h34r:


----------



## MrsSqyre

Nevermore said:


> This ring any bells?



where are the rest nervermore??? hehe

I think there has been some serious censorship happening here... :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

Nevermore said:


> This ring any bells?



Nope.

Never seen that fellow before. <_< 

Campbell


----------



## winkle

With all the storm power outages 2 nite etc, I 've had to keep drinking the Bluewit from the swap. Thankfully its much better after the road trip, but still either needs 1kg more fruit or zero of the fruit juice added just prior to departure. Rules with fruit beers are either less is more or nuck it. I promise the Acerola ale this year will be gooder since my tree got clobbered in the big storm and is pumping out small fruit like buggery before it carkes it


----------



## NickB

hehehe, luck you! If you need a hand finishing off that beer tomorrow let me know... Might pop around at lunch time and short out your circuits just in case......... h34r:


----------



## Zizzle

Laddies I'm extremely disappointed....

a) at not being able to be there this year (it's -5C outside here at the moment, I miss my Qld summers)...
b ) that Khe Sahn was not sung using the man cuddle technique from last year...
c) no best label comp?...
d) that most of you blokes look (more) pregnant...
e) no chilli eating comp like last year?... Relano ring-sting anyone?...
f) no food fights?...
g) no one woke up with a chook in their van with them?
h) no "man cleavage" competition?

Softest Qld case swap ever?

Nah, looks like a top night as always, maybe I'll be back for the next one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes it was soft


We needed our personal man-hippie.......YOU should have been on a plane over here Zizzle....


----------



## sqyre

LOST and FOUND Dept.

Found- 
1x Wooden Barstool - to be returned to Ross this week.
1x Blue Li-lo inflateable bed thing
1x Green Folding Chair
1x Extremely well used Blow up Sheep named Baabra.

Please let me know if these things are yours and i will try not to break them while i am using them over the Holidays.  

Sqyre..


----------



## winkle

Didn't find a rather abused liver did you. I think mine left its normal location in disgust during the swap :unsure: .


----------



## InCider

The Li-lo is mine, as is the *probably heinously defiled* sheep.

Did anyone find my pride?


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> The Li-lo is mine, as is the *probably heinously defiled* sheep.
> 
> Did anyone find my pride?



I think the ant that bit you on the head took it and hid it under the tree that you went to sleep under while hugging it and muttering something about a big trunk.


----------



## browndog

The green folding chair belongs to me. Loose it and I'll send a bunch of my Ipswich bogan mates headed by Bonj to deal with you !

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye

browndog said:


> Loose it and I'll send a bunch of my Ipswich bogan mates headed by *Bonj *to deal with you !



I wonder just how scary that would be :lol:


----------



## reg

browndog said:


> The green folding chair belongs to me. Loose it and I'll send a bunch of my Ipswich bogan mates headed by Bonj to deal with you !
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Will they still have there mos or be clean shaven?????

:lol: :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

What _really_ went on in the big shed at Woodhill!!!!!!!

19 megs and click at your peril.

Campbell
who had too much spare time at work tonight


----------



## InCider

That's hilarious Campbell! Awwesome! Encore!!!! :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

well done campbell, wot a hoot...

cheers


----------



## Duff

:lol: 

Bravo.


----------



## stillscottish

Unfortunately limited to only five elves. 
Imagine what itwould have been like with a room full of them banging into everything and falling over....................
.......Oh yes, that's what it was really like.  

Campbell
the one with the big..................ears


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

there seems to be a distinct lack of photo's compared to last year.. :huh:


----------



## bonj

Huh.... guess I didn't post the link to my photos... I thought I did. Apologies to whoever's thread I did post it in :lol:

http://www.bigfathooker.com/bfh/2008_xmas_swap_bonj.zip Danger! 42MB!


----------



## bonj

Or view smaller ones online here:
Caseswap Photos


----------



## sqyre

I know we often joke about the Man-love...
But i think we are starting to attract the wrong crowd.. :blink: 







and WHAT THE HELL WAS THIS???? :blink: 



Sqyre... :icon_vomit:


----------



## TidalPete

I just may agree with you Sqyre. Seems a little WOTT.
Good thing I couldn't make it to your place as old fellas can't run very fast. h34r: 
No insult intended to anyone but the old saying "There's nothing gay about being a poofter" is still good currency today IMHO so don't start giving everyone the wrong impression. 
Just turn up to these get-togethers & have a great time.  

TP :beer:


----------



## staggalee

ahhh nothing.............just...errrr....just nothing....... no, nothing out of the ordinary there. move along now folks.:wub: 

stagga.

Edit-Jesus C.


----------



## bradsbrew

Thanks Bonj I needed visual confirmation that I did sleep on that wet lounge. I could accept that my pants were damp when I woke up on my deck chair.
But it had me puzzled/worried why my back was damp. h34r: 

Cheers Brad


----------



## bonj

Yeah, the camera was having trouble locking focus from up on the balcony... was very dark and no AF assist beam... hehe


----------



## hayden

wow i dont remember that one


----------



## staggalee




----------

